# What Glycine Are You Wearing Today?



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage for Today

*







_


----------



## Trevor M

Glycine Airman Double Twelve first generation with silver dial.


----------



## cariduro24

My new Glycine Combat Sub Phantom 48mm.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

With my Pumpkin...


----------



## joepac

Incursore III










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

I am 17...


----------



## cruisedave

Airman Sphair 17 w a rubber strap.


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## jimmytamp

Today om my wrist...


----------



## Barge

#37/50 Coral diver


----------



## jimmytamp

Fresh on my wrist...


----------



## castlk

_*Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*_


----------



## tockandroll

I know this is for pics, but I will be posting here soon. Just purchased my first swiss made automatic here in the classifieds, the Airman DC-4 Purist. Can't wait.


----------



## Krogerfoot

1950s Glycine Airman


----------



## salems

Really cool, very nice and clean dial.


----------



## tockandroll

I can join the club


----------



## chiron93

Combat 7


----------



## Foch

Bead blasted black dial Combat 7


----------



## KANESTER

Combat Sub


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## Foch

Most days. Bead blasted Combat w/ red second hand.


----------



## jimmytamp

Pumpkin? the day...


----------



## salems

jimmytamp said:


> Pumpkin? the day...


What a curious strap.


----------



## Camguy

New arrival! I think 56mm lug-to-lug is about my limit.


----------



## salems

I like the black with white hands contrast.


----------



## Camguy

Trying an OD zulu today.


----------



## talyiana

Glycine Airman GLOO70 (Mystery)


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Canvas

*























_


----------



## jimmytamp

Testing my DC4 both in pool & in the sea...


----------



## salems

castlk said:


> _*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Canvas
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


That strap seems too comfortable, not like the others with thight leather from inside.


----------



## DiverBob

36mm classic perfection


----------



## jimmytamp

Pumpkin' the Friday...


----------



## Camguy

With the springbars set in so far from the end of the steeply-curved lugs...









...these were made for NATO straps.


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage for Today

*







_


----------



## castlk

salems said:


> That strap seems too comfortable, not like the others with tight leather from inside.


Yes it is extremely comfortable, you can barely tell it's on your wrist.


----------



## jimmytamp

Definitely the Airman is made for cockpit...👍👍👍


----------



## Camguy




----------



## jimmytamp

My sweet 17


----------



## Dennis Smith

Like Trevor....First gen (40mm) white Airman Double Twelve


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas for Today

*























_


----------



## Camguy

On Benetto Cinturini rubber.


----------



## KRad

My new '67 Airman with AS 1700/01:


----------



## EA-Sport

castlk said:


> _*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas for Today
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Does Combat 6 Vintage come in 36mm or only in 43mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

EA-Sport said:


> Does Combat 6 Vintage come in 36mm or only in 43mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Combat 6 is available in 36mm but the Vintage is in 43mm only as far as I know.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp

NATO on Friday...


----------



## gullwinggt

Just got mine, wonderful throwback to the original airman.


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Leather

*







_


----------



## Emre

Weekend mood, no date watch:


----------



## salems

I didn´t know that model, it´s elegant.


----------



## Tiger2159

Combat GL088


----------



## Bulletproof

Live this watch!


----------



## jimmytamp

Today is 17....


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

Airman 42


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage for Today

*







_


----------



## Krogerfoot

Mid 60s Airman. Gettin close to bedtime here


----------



## Camguy




----------



## AllanR

This one. The only one I own.


----------



## Barry S

tockandroll said:


> I can join the club


Welcome!

Great choice to start your addiction.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Barge

Glycine Uhrsachen coral diver


----------



## Camguy




----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Kaki Canvas for Today*
























_


----------



## MStillwood

Combat Sub '11


----------



## castlk




----------



## Camguy

On a Panerai strap.


----------



## RPrats

Cam,
Where did you get the green canvas strap?


----------



## Camguy

RPrats said:


> Cam,
> Where did you get the green canvas strap?


I got it from my favorite online jungle store. It's an OEM Panerai, for under $25, last one they had.


----------



## Kulprit

So much traveling and family time today I somehow managed to forget to take a wrist shot. No matter, it's the same watch as yesterday so if you'll forgive me I'll just use a picture from yesterday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on a Coffee Crazy Horse Leather Strap

*







_


----------



## Camguy

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Kulprit

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans, happy Thursday to the rest of you lot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I only brought two watches with me on my trip, so of course today it's more of the same.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Leather for Today*








_


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## FL410

Glycine F 104


----------



## Barge

Back to my Coral diver


----------



## Bruiser

I really like this Combat 7. Had second thoughts when I pulled the trigger on trading for it, but it's become one of my favorites.


----------



## Harambe

Very nice thread!


----------



## jimmytamp

Yesterday in Chicago...


----------



## W7MA53TO10




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas for Today

*























_


----------



## Wanaba

Castlk,

Great picture. Just wanted to confirm that there is indeed green tint/hue to the hands.


----------



## Camguy

On black Crown and Buckle leather.


----------



## dewey4262

DC-4 GMT on olive alligator band.









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## castlk

Wanaba said:


> Castlk,
> 
> Great picture. Just wanted to confirm that there is indeed green tint/hue to the hands.


Yes there is a very slight green tint to the hands and they charge up nicely as well. The lumed markers at the one through twelve positions however, not so much.


----------



## Patagonico

jimmytamp said:


> Pumpkin' the Friday...


Very Nice strap. Where l can buy one?

Enviado desde mi Lenovo A6020l36 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood




----------



## Real Artman

Pre-Invicta Combat Sub.


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## castlk




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## twincity




----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## DuckaDiesel

SpaceCadet65 said:


> View attachment 12733731


Do you have lug to lug for this one by any chance?
Love the model but cant find the l2l anywhere.
Is yours black or blue dial?


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Glycine Airman Double Twelve for now. For a 40mm wears slightly bigger vis a vis my 6.5" wrist. Love the two blue colour dial. Midnight blue on the top half (9 to 3) and a lighter shade at the bottom.


----------



## Kulprit

Walked out of the house wearing this guy (since we're barely halfway through his week)...










...but as I was leaving I had an unexpected (at least with regard to date of arrival) package from HK on my front porch. So now that I'm at my desk I'm sporting this bad boy.










I must say Dagaz did a wonderful job with these and I'm glad I pounced on the "last" (?) one. I'll wear this one around the office a bit before heading to court, but I've committed to one watch per week so the Airman will be back on the wrist within the hour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

My faithful Base 22 Airman on a blue and grey Nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## jimmytamp

Late post with my SST12 Pumpkin


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Rugged strap monster


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## FL410

The DT


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Moss28

Combat 6 Classic









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Airman and MN strap.
Has to be my favorite combo.


----------



## Nasmitty7185

Glycine Incursore


----------



## Nasmitty7185

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12756625
> 
> 
> View attachment 12756629
> 
> 
> View attachment 12756639


What an awesome idea for a watch case!


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## trueblueswiss

DC-4 on crimson Kill Hubris NATO


----------



## anabuki




----------



## FL410




----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## wtma

Blue SST Chrono paired with ToxicShiznit, terrific combo imo.


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## LiebenUhren

Moss28 said:


> Combat 6 Classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Combat 6, 36mm?


----------



## Moss28

LiebenUhren said:


> Combat 6, 36mm?


43mm

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Got my 36mm Combat 6 today so naturally, I played Barbie..

Admiralty Grey ToxicNato Shiznit...









Haveston M1936...









Some random leather nato from Amazon...









Another random nylon nato from Amazon...









Mercer's Shell Cordovan leather...









Finally, the OEM bracelet that doesn't look too bad...


----------



## parsig9

The photo that inspired me to get this version. Thanks to the member who took it.


----------



## househalfman

I HAD to take my calipers out to see if this is really a 36mm (it is) since it feels more like a 38 or 39. Love it!


----------



## Kulprit

On the road all week for "spy training", so I'm sporting my travel watch.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Kulprit

Stuck in airport hell.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrtoronto

Combat Sub today.








Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## mcx

Just took delivery of an Airman SST12 with a beautiful cream dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## mcx

DC-4 on SST12 leather strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wtma

1953


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## MikeyMo34

Glycine Combat 6 Moonphase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcx

MikeyMo34 said:


> Glycine Combat 6 Moonphase
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a very beautiful piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyMo34

mcx said:


> That is a very beautiful piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you!


----------



## househalfman

36mm Combat 6...


----------



## FL410

40mm F-104


----------



## PilotRuss

Got my new Combat Sub today. So far really liking it. Band is a little stiff but that's to be expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas aggies

Agreed. When I got mine (brown dial with numerals) I was really glad I got the 36mm. I cant imagine how big the 43mm wears.


----------



## fantasist

Base 22 Chinese zodiac with vintage blue double perlon strap


----------



## Itubij




----------



## Moss28

Combat 6 Classic









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## mdrtoronto

Airman Base 22


----------



## Cougar17

Combat 6 on leather nato


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Relo60

Glycine Airman D12.


----------



## leograye

I wanted a bit of soft bling and dress watch at the same time, but the Glycine Combat in this combination was far to fussy on the dial.
So, I modified it removing the sub 13-24 numbers and Combat Automatic etc. I am very pleased with the result - Plain and Simple.
It came with the two tone bracelet, but I put it on a dark brown leather.


----------



## Besbro

Combat 7 Sandblasted.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MiikkaKoo

Airman which I got yesterday. Any suggestions on a new strap? Not really digging the one it came with


----------



## mdrtoronto

Combat sub on strap from my Steinhart


----------



## mdrtoronto

MiikkaKoo said:


> Airman which I got yesterday. Any suggestions on a new strap? Not really digging the one it came with


You may grow to like it more. I also got a stainless steel for my base 22, no name don't recall the brand, it's above in this thread. I like leather or ss instead of natos for the airman because it allows the watch to sit lower and suits the low height.


----------



## Besbro

Combat 7









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## isitauthentic




----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Barry S

1953 Vintage on Cork strap from Martu.


----------



## Archi888

Sst12 today


----------



## mdrtoronto

SST B&R strap, inspired by above post


----------



## jkingrph

jimmytamp said:


> With my Pumpkin...


I like that watch/bracelet combo. I have a SST12 Pumpkin on order and a Glycine mesh bracelet on order. Both should be here late this week or early next week. I could not find a combination like that for sale so decided to make my own.


----------



## skuzapo

My first Glycine arrived today- a combat sub stealth (transition version with the drilled lugs but new logo on the dial- reference number is also the old long style instead of GL0084)... Hasn't left my wrist since I opened it up


----------



## jcar79

Just received this in the mail. Love the look but super thick and heavy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## drummie1914

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## player67

^Looks great


----------



## jkingrph

Airman SST 12 Pumpkin, with the standard brown leather band. I have a stainless Glycine mesh band ready to go on it when I have the time. Got both in the mail today. The band came from IguanaSell in Madrid, Spain in 2 1/2 days, half the time it took the watch from New York.


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## CFK-OB

The postman was kind enough to drop this off today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrtoronto

Base 22 on Bandini black leather with red stitching. Love this watch!


----------



## Camguy

On AteliérPall leather.


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## J969

Glycine Lagunare Chrono on carbon fibre strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## MiikkaKoo




----------



## Davetay

Apple of my eyes


----------



## Relo60




----------



## 1133834

I'm not unfortunately as i sold my Combat 7 Vintage about a year ago 

I've been thinking recently my collection needs a Glycine back in it again. Sooner rather than later...


----------



## RPrats

Glycine...


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas*








_


----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Archi888

undecided


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## reluctantsnowman

Glycine combat sub 42 on Hirsch leather


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Camguy




----------



## fredskijj




----------



## Barge




----------



## MiikkaKoo

Airman and Colareb Venezia, loving this combo


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## peppeducati

castlk said:


> _*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


First post and wanted to show my new Glycine. Just got her yesterday. Killer deal on it. Little heavy but I'll get used to it. This forum is highly addictive and informative!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leopan

Conbat Sub 
Ref. GL0088 .


----------



## mcx

Airman SST12 white dial on mesh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mcx

mcx said:


> Airman SST12 white dial on mesh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## inspectorj28

Re: What Glycine Are You Wearing Today?


----------



## w4tchnut

Airman on leather









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on **Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*







_


----------



## Relo60

Airman Double Twelve. Just love the subtle two tones of blue on the dial. Midnight blue on the top half and a lighter shade of blue on the bottom half"


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## momosalah

Hi fellow watch lovers,

Recently came across this beautiful watch. Can someone with experience with Glycine tell me if the dial and hands are original?

Much appreciated


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## mdrtoronto

Combat with a quick release cheapestnato leather strap.


----------



## larryinlc

SST 12 for me


----------



## hifi_hound

Airman 44mm


----------



## Robotaz

Perfectly aligned hands...


----------



## castlk




----------



## mike0023




----------



## mcx

Wearing the Base 23 today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Relo60

Airman Double Twelve


----------



## inspect

36mm Combat 6


----------



## peppeducati

Vintage Combat 42mm chrono









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrtoronto

Love this watch, it feels like it wraps around my wrist.


----------



## castlk




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## mdrtoronto

Base 22 today on Hadley Roma.


----------



## vancanfanedm

New combat Sub. Can't stop looking at it.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doons

Combat 6 43mm


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## anabuki




----------



## mngdew

Airman 18 on Ashland Horween CXL


----------



## triptical

Hello all. Incursore is the best EDC around 









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew

This one arrived today. Base 22 Bi-Color Purist.


----------



## IronHorseWar

how's the bezel on that?


----------



## mngdew

IronHorseWar said:


> how's the bezel on that?


Airman 18's bezel clicks like the bezel on other watches while Base 22 firmly slides.


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## w4tchnut

Just arrived yesterday - combat 6 moon phase 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcx

DC-4. Strap is borrowed from an Orient Mako Diver XL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jarlleif

Airman 18 today

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123

*







_


----------



## MiikkaKoo

Testing how this one wears with a nato, I quite like it. Not sure on the colour though, any suggestions?


----------



## Jimbo85281

MiikkaKoo said:


> Testing how this one wears with a nato, I quite like it. Not sure on the colour though, any suggestions?


I think it's perfect!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## peppeducati

Changed strap yesterday and what a difference in comfort! Nato and me do not work. I have two more straps on order, 2pc green nato and a waxed black leather. Love this watch now.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Combat Sub Aquarius. Just put it on a Zulu strap a few days ago. I like the original rubber strap, but I like the feel of this one better.


----------



## Robotaz

peppeducati said:


> Changed strap yesterday and what a difference in comfort! Nato and me do not work. I have two more straps on order, 2pc green nato and a waxed black leather. Love this watch now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don't see these much. What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## peppeducati

Robotaz said:


> I don't see these much. What are your thoughts on it?


I'm enjoying this watch very much. I wanted to add a swiss auto chrono to my collection for under $1k and when this came up I couldn't pass. Quality is right on par with other Swiss watches in my collection that were much more expensive. I'm very happy and have no regrets.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## LDoc

Airman 46mm 1999 (3820) on a bracelet.


----------



## debussychopin

this dude f104 jeah


----------



## Escargot




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Escargot said:


> View attachment 13034215


Dig.

And that strap is working very well with the Airman.


----------



## castlk

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Black Leather 








*


----------



## wtma

Number 578/600


----------



## mngdew

This Airman 18 Purist replaces the 18 GMT which had the GMT hand alignment issue.


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 for Today

*







_


----------



## sanik




----------



## arcentaur




----------



## d.Kruger

My new Airman Base 22 Mystery


----------



## chenpofu




----------



## mngdew

on navy blue CXL to match with the dial and bezel


----------



## castlk




----------



## Charlie215

Today’s choice...


----------



## Barry S




----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather

*







_


----------



## Barry S




----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Blackrain




----------



## nnahorski

The incursore 44mm I recently picked up in a trade. Surprisingly comfortable but almost too big for my 7.25" wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather*








_


----------



## castlk




----------



## mngdew

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## CU2MIKE

Just got my airman 44 today


----------



## geoxman

NM wrong post


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Moss28

Combat 6 Classic 43mm









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## chenpofu

No 1 Purist on mesh today


----------



## Jimbo85281

18 just arrived!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas*








_


----------



## Relo60

Airman Double Twelve today.


----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Howard78

Airman DC-4. Love the vintage look, and the much discussed Sellitta movement is within 1-2 seconds / day! My most precise watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Escargot

I can't decide if this new brown NATO strap goes with my DC-4.


----------



## jarlleif

I was rocking the Airman 18 yesterday

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marly




----------



## Marly

oops, can't get photo straight


----------



## SpaceCadet65

F-104 on Barton Canvas Strap. A nice pairing...


----------



## LDoc

Airman 46 World Timer 1999 (ref 3820) on an original leather strap.

TIME ONE: Los Angeles 
TIME TWO: London 
TIME THREE: Tokyo


----------



## mngdew

18


----------



## Marly




----------



## castlk

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather*








_


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Sweet watches!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## MiikkaKoo

I just may have to source a khaki/sand/olive nato for this one for a little contrast.


----------



## LDoc

This Airman 46 World Timer (GL0059) is off to a buyer from Sweden on Monday.


----------



## Scooter McTavish

New to me Airman double 12....have had several different Glycine’s thru the the years and have regretted letting them go...pretty sure this ones a keeper.


----------



## Howard78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk




----------



## francorx

Just put a new Hirsch strap on my combat sub.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pmuskin01

Combat 6 on canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emg66

francorx said:


> Just put a new Hirsch strap on my combat sub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Good looking watch...


----------



## Emg66

francorx said:


> Just put a new Hirsch strap on my combat sub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Good looking watch...


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Loving my new F104:









Doc Savage


----------



## umarrajs

Airman today:


----------



## umarrajs

Airman today:

View attachment 13137647
View attachment 13137649


----------



## mngdew

Just arrived! Airman 18 GMT Royal Swiss Gold Ref.3866


----------



## mngdew

.


----------



## Drudge

Incursore


----------



## RPrats

mngdew said:


> Just arrived! Airman 18 GMT Royal Swiss Gold Ref.3866
> 
> View attachment 13137703


Looks great...


----------



## RPrats

mngdew said:


> Just arrived! Airman 18 GMT Royal Swiss Gold Ref.3866
> 
> View attachment 13137703


Looks great...


----------



## mdwilson




----------



## LDoc

.


----------



## LDoc

F 104 48mm (GL0127)


----------



## Marly

Love the crown on that one


----------



## Robotaz

A bit of lume.


----------



## MiikkaKoo

Same old with a new nato


----------



## Jimbo85281

It's a keeper!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## castlk




----------



## Howard78

Wearing one of my two cold war icon watches; the Airman DC-4.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## mike0023

Combat 36mm on a Don Juan bracelet


----------



## BimmerFan

Combat 6 Vintage on aftermarket NATO:


----------



## Moss28

Combat 6 Classic









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas *


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## A1exF

Great thread. My first Glycine and loving it. 42mm airman.


----------



## Ossamanity




----------



## mngdew




----------



## LDoc

Took a lume shot of the F 104 48mm (GL0127)


----------



## LDoc

.


----------



## Robotaz

castlk said:


> *Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas *


Really nice field look. I really like that. I bet you could fit it with a bunch of different distressed NATOs and look great, too.


----------



## castlk




----------



## triptical

Hit or miss?


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## castlk

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather 
*


----------



## castlk

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Black Crazyhorse Leather
*


----------



## Relo60




----------



## A+U

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quality Edge

Combat Sub Aquarius on a hand made leather strap from Spain by Mansarea. Love this watch.


----------



## castlk

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas *


----------



## Tushar90

Quality Edge said:


> Combat Sub Aquarius on a hand made leather strap from Spain by Mansarea. Love this watch.


That's a beauty and I'm loving the strap.


----------



## Pjerome

My Airman 18 ..46mm with Rose Gold accents. On a custom bund from Martu straps in Chile.
I have to say that of all the hundreds of watches I have owned and sold, this one is probably the one I'm liking the best and that includes Rolex.
I also have a Combat Golden Eye..Wore that yesterday.
Putting these watches on a Bund just seemed right...although I don't always use the bund pad. The straps alone still look great on these watches.


----------



## mngdew

TGIF!


----------



## Pjerome

Glycine Airman 18 Rose Gold accents.


----------



## castlk




----------



## chenpofu

out last night with airman no 1


----------



## Moss28

Combat 6 Classic









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## castlk




----------



## hedd

Doesn't seem like a popular choice, but I like it.


----------



## mngdew

All Bi-color today.


----------



## Tonhao

After I ran my DC-4 through a demagnetizer, it went from +5-8 sec/day to nearly +1 consistently! Just became my most accurate watch.


----------



## mngdew

18K today.


----------



## castlk




----------



## ram71

As always:


----------



## petesavva

Glycine SST


----------



## castlk




----------



## ram71

Glycine Combat Sub as usual.


----------



## Pjerome

My Golden Eye Combat Sub on a Black Shark Mesh. I wasn't that sure it would look nice but it's growing on me.


----------



## Teufel Hunden

Love that Combat with no date. What model and size is that?



mdwilson said:


> View attachment 13147791


----------



## castlk




----------



## AV8R

Airman DC-4. First mechanical watch, first post.


----------



## chenpofu

On subway with airman no 1


----------



## castlk




----------



## Pjerome

Changed up from my leather for a bit...To a vintage razor bracelet. I still like leather more but this has a nice look for a little different look....Had to use some homemade brass spacers at the lug because they only make these in 22mm.


----------



## JCartwright77

Beer : Thirty


----------



## castlk




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## watchnoob21

Glycine Combat Sub Stealth









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard78

The recent Massdrop Airman Quartz!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## icode

My most recent acquisition and my first Glycine, bought from another WUS member. I was on the fence about it but to be perfectly honest I’m actually rather impressed by it and very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Split-2nd

One of my favorites!


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk




----------



## Fatboi_ET




----------



## castlk




----------



## mngdew

The special 18.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## hedd

mngdew said:


> The special 18.
> 
> View attachment 13318375


I like that so much more than the original blue bezel. I wonder if you saw my MD post desiring the gold hands and numbers with the black bezel.


----------



## mngdew

Yes, I saw your post. Glycine never made the black bezel for Airman 18, though. The bezel is all SS with blue, gold or black numbers. The one in the photo is 18k gold bezel. This was produced 5 years after the original 2007 Airman 18. What makes this one special, besides the gold bezel, is that the diameter is 1 mm smaller and the crowns are also smaller than other Airman 18 models.


----------



## hedd

mngdew said:


> Yes, I saw your post. Glycine never made the black bezel for Airman 18, though. The bezel is all SS with blue, gold or black numbers. The one in the photo is 18k gold bezel. This was produced 5 years after the original 2007 Airman 18. What makes this one special, besides the gold bezel, is that the diameter is 1 mm smaller and the crowns are also smaller than other Airman 18 models.
> 
> View attachment 13318909


That is really nice.


----------



## LDoc

Airman 49 1999 (ref# 3820) on the bracelet.


----------



## hedd

New minimalist strap came in today:


----------



## mngdew

18 looks the best on the leather.


----------



## hedd

mngdew said:


> 18 looks the best on the leather.


I've really been liking it on my Haveston Field set as well. In fact I'm really missing the Invasion today as a sportier summer strap.


----------



## castlk




----------



## moberf

Hi all! Just received my blue Glycine Combat 6 Moonphase today.
I'm liking it. I may upgrade the strap soon as I'm not a fan of croco patterns. I'm thinking brown might be a better look as well. I'd appreciate any recommendations,thanks.


----------



## watchnoob21

moberf said:


> Hi all! Just received my blue Glycine Combat 6 Moonphase today.
> I'm liking it. I may upgrade the strap soon as I'm not a fan of croco patterns. I'm thinking brown might be a better look as well. I'd appreciate any recommendations,thanks.
> View attachment 13329885


Looking good moberf. Congrats

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorem




----------



## househalfman




----------



## castlk




----------



## geoxman

househalfman said:


>


Really nice straps!! Maker? TIA


----------



## geoxman

double post


----------



## househalfman

geoxman said:


> Really nice straps!! Maker? TIA


The one the watch is attached to is sold by blushark, the rest are made by toxicnatos.


----------



## JCartwright77

Urban Combat Set. Only watch I brought to Chicago for the weekend. Just seemed to fit everything I brought. I love the thickness of this watch and the legibility. That long minute hand, blasted case, and carrot stick second hand are also nice.


----------



## moberf

Hey, it's a full moon tonight! Thanks for letting me know, watch.
My blue dial Combat 6 Moonphase with its new Hirsch Liberty strap.








Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk




----------



## Cheddar

First wear for this one. Finding reading the 24-hour dial surprisingly easy!


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Barge

Glycine Coral Diver Uhrsachen limited edition #37/50


----------



## castlk




----------



## watchnoob21

castlk said:


> View attachment 13375627


Hi Cast! Just curious, just how many watches do you own? 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur

Cheddar - you have a nice model


----------



## jarlleif

Took the picture last night, but I'm wearing it again today.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Relo60

Airman D12:-!


----------



## jmh86325




----------



## castlk




----------



## watchnoob21

Desk diving again









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Vetinari67

On the way to the airport with the Base 22 set for 3 time zones ... one of the most useful watches in my little collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrtoronto

2018 reissue 40mm purist. Love it.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## jarthom66

castlk said:


> View attachment 13396243


Love it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66

watchnoob21 said:


> Desk diving again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Love it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarthom66

Vetinari67 said:


> On the way to the airport with the Base 22 set for 3 time zones ... one of the most useful watches in my little collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks sweet!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MFoley1956

Just delivered today - Combat 7 Vintage. I swapped out the plain black strap already. I'm very pleased with it, 42mm case, but the relatively short lugs give it a compact look.


----------



## MFoley1956

sorry. Double post


----------



## Letter10

Airman Double Twelve for me today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verydark




----------



## Beau M




----------



## Rosims




----------



## LDoc

.
Airman 46 Worldtimer (ref# 3820) on a Di-Modell Chronissimo strap. I find this strap a much better option than the Glycine OEM leather strap which was much thiner and IMO more suitable for a dress watch than a tool watch.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Pjerome

My newly acquired Glycine Incursore ( Italian for "Commando" )arrived today. I placed it on a vintage Razor bracelet that seemed very appropriate . For me it is quite a conservative jump as I am used to more flash and complications ..but i'm really liking the straight forward clean look of this watch . The fact that I can add it to my Glycine collection is great. I'm totally hooked.


----------



## Pjerome

My newly acquire Incursore (COMMANDO) on Vintage Razor and Leather.Received today.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Verb

Airman Vintage 1953. I think this was originally known as the Airman DC4.









Airman Vintage 1953

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## [email protected]

Airman worldtimer 42mm


----------



## Barry S




----------



## GrundleJuice

Was caught out by the rain while on a trail ride... This Combat 6 didn't mind


----------



## castlk




----------



## LDoc

Airman 46 Worldtimer GMT (Ref #GL0059)


----------



## castlk




----------



## Tonhao

Dressed up Airman. Even though Glycine's been selling it on NATO, the Airman looks natural with a leather strap since it started out as a commercial pilot's watch rather than a military device.


----------



## ErzengelG

I totally agree, it looks great on leather. I just had to source a short strap for my 6.5" wrist and I'm happy with the Hirsch buffalo. Nevertheless it's one of the few watches where a Nato wraps smoothly around the wrist.


----------



## LDoc

Glycine F104 (Ref# GL0127)


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## Relo60

Airman Double Twelve.

Never ceases to amaze me the subtle shades of blue on this dial. Darker blue from 9 to 3 at the top. And a lighter blue at the bottom:-!


----------



## castlk




----------



## dan360




----------



## castlk




----------



## geoxman

dan360 said:


> View attachment 13478625


I miss my navy bezel combat sub


----------



## icode

My newest acquisition Glycine Combat Classic Chronograph with blue dial.


----------



## LDoc

Time for a refill whether in LA, London or Tokyo with my Airman 46 Worldtimer Ref# 3820 on a Di-Modell Chronissimo strap.


----------



## dan360




----------



## castlk




----------



## bovi




----------



## bovi

Which one is the thickest?


----------



## hedd

bovi said:


> Which one is the thickest?


I'm not exactly sure what the question is, but the combat chronos are very thick. like 13+mm?


----------



## castlk




----------



## bovi

I love the combats but mine is a bit too slim imo.


----------



## sdelcegno

Trying a new band out.














Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew

This is still my favorite.


----------



## castlk




----------



## thetwistedsock

sdelcegno said:


> Trying a new band out.
> View attachment 13498119
> View attachment 13498121
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I had the same combo apart from stainless buckles. Looked fantastic.


----------



## thetwistedsock

Incursore Big Date today. Lovely.


----------



## castlk




----------



## jmseiko

Finally joined the club! 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## IAvictorinox

Combat 7 with Barton quick-release leather strap.


----------



## Tickythebull

Eugene Meylan









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## jmseiko

Glycine GL0077

Combat Sub









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Airman D12 today. Odd colour matching of strap and watch. But just wanted a change. "Change is good, Donkey," according to Shrek:-d


----------



## castlk




----------



## IAvictorinox

Combat Sub with Barton quick-release saddle leather strap.


----------



## BimmerFan




----------



## Virgul3

Wearing the simple Combat Vintage GL0123


----------



## LDoc

F 104


----------



## TKiteCD

Glycine 24 hr GL0072 DC4.... Mine has double spring bars on each lug - anyone else have this feature?


----------



## LDoc

Airman 46 World Timer (Ref# 3820) on OEM bracelet.


----------



## w4tchnut

Incursore







Ref. 3874-3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## drhr

Very nice, one of the neater Glycine watches that doesn't get shown much, love it!!!!


----------



## LDoc

Airman 46 Ref# GL0059


----------



## IAvictorinox

It's a rainy day here in Iowa and I have deadlines fast approaching... so I put the Combat 7 on this (very) orange, no-name zulu! b-)


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## castlk




----------



## Vlance

Vintage 7


----------



## castlk




----------



## LDoc

Airman 46 1999 (Ref# 3820)


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Has anything changed with this brand ever since Invicta bought it? I noticed a fully gold- plated combat sub online yesterday, seems rather like an invicta model to me.

Watch I am currently saving for: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonaut


----------



## IAvictorinox

Combat Sub with cheap eBay mesh bracelet (so cheaply made, in fact, that this might be the one and only time I use it)


----------



## ErzengelG

Airman 18 GMT on an Erika's Original MN strap.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Airman GMT GL0150







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## IAvictorinox

Another strap on the combat sub. This time, it is a Strapsco thick "destroyed leather."


----------



## IAvictorinox

Another strap on the combat sub. This time, it is a Strapsco thick "destroyed leather."


----------



## castlk




----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk




----------



## BimmerFan




----------



## glen8ak

now that's nice! I just got the latest, wish I had the cyclops tho. Let me know when you want to sell it!


----------



## glen8ak

My new baby...double 12









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome

Golden Eye with Mesh today, yesterday on a leather Nato


----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## castlk




----------



## jimmytamp




----------



## TLUX

jimmytamp said:


> With my Pumpkin...


Very nice!


----------



## Relo60

Airman Double Twelve

Happy Thursday😀😄🖖🏽


----------



## Old Married Man

My new-to-me GL 0078.

Doug


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

seven


----------



## castlk




----------



## zack20cb

My first Glycine, and first watch more costly and an Invicta 8926.

I removed the chunky stock strap in favor of a slim, matte Fluco Consul.


----------



## jkingrph

Airman DC-4 GMT


----------



## glen8ak

zack20cb said:


> My first Glycine, and first watch more costly and an Invicta 8926.
> 
> I removed the chunky stock strap in favor of a slim, matte Fluco Consul.
> 
> View attachment 13611137
> 
> 
> View attachment 13611139


That's really nice, I like the case is that an earlier model than the Glycine's available now? Do you know how old it is?


----------



## hedd

That is currently available for ~550. I've got the same one and it's excellent.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## instant

A17


----------



## autofiend




----------



## yankeexpress

Between Costco and eBay, there are some stunningly good deals on Glycine tonight.


----------



## mngdew

Wearing this Bi-Color (Ref.3887.002) for the first time in 3 months...


----------



## mngdew

yankeexpress said:


> Between Costco and eBay, there are some stunningly good deals on Glycine tonight.


I would've jumped on the Costco deal if I didn't get a Seaforth III recently.


----------



## sanik




----------



## DuckaDiesel

autofiend said:


>


That is a nice combo. Looks great on perlon


----------



## Cvp33

One of these:


----------



## MFoley1956




----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## playinwittime

Ditto


----------



## yankeexpress

hongkongtaipan said:


> Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102
> 
> View attachment 13623163
> ​





playinwittime said:


> Ditto
> 
> View attachment 13623167


Not really ditto, check out and compare the different minute and hour hand lengths and lumes in the 2 photos ^^^^^

Are the dials really purple, or is the light flourescent?

Is one 36mm? Which is 43mm?


----------



## autofiend

DuckaDiesel said:


> That is a nice combo. Looks great on perlon


Thank you! I am a bit of a Perlon freak. I like the small knit of this Eulit Krystal with this watch


----------



## sanik




----------



## hongkongtaipan

[Not really ditto, check out and compare the different minute and hour hand lengths and lumes in the 2 photos ^^^^^

Are the dials really purple, or is the light flourescent?

Is one 36mm? Which is 43mm?]

The first one with the longer hour hand is 43mm


----------



## hongkongtaipan

[Not really ditto, check out and compare the different minute and hour hand lengths and lumes in the 2 photos ^^^^^

Are the dials really purple, or is the light flourescent?

Is one 36mm? Which is 43mm?]

The first one with the longer hour hand is 43mm


----------



## clint64

Massdrop LE 1953 Airman










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

A second day with my new Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102. It has not gained or lost a single second in the past 24 hours, so I am very pleased with the accuracy of this automatic movement. I was not fond of the non-tapering bracelet, though, so I changed it out for a brown watch strap that I already had. After I put it on, I noticed that the color of the strap matches the color of the number 24 on the watch.






​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Second strap change on my newly-acquired Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102. I didn't like the non-tapering bracelet. I put on a brown leather strap that I had, but it still didn't seem just right. Then I remembered a Citizen faux alligator strap that came on a titanium perpetual calendar watch. Some of these Glycines come with alligator pattern straps, so it looks right to me.






​


----------



## Robotaz

Have we switched to this instead of the sticky?

My most comfortable watch:


----------



## tommy_boy

Fifth Glycine. I may have a problem, lol.


----------



## AL9C1

Robotaz said:


> Have we switched to this instead of the sticky?
> 
> My most comfortable watch:


Alright I'm gonna need some info on this model. Really liking this.


----------



## medic1

hongkongtaipan said:


> Second strap change on my newly-acquired Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102. I didn't like the non-tapering bracelet. I put on a brown leather strap that I had, but it still didn't seem just right. Then I remembered a Citizen faux alligator strap that came on a titanium perpetual calendar watch. Some of these Glycines come with alligator pattern straps, so it looks right to me.
> 
> View attachment 13627125​


I liked the bracelet but this strap is really nice.... |>


----------



## Robotaz

AL9C1 said:


> Alright I'm gonna need some info on this model. Really liking this.


100th anniversary F104. Mine is 39/250.




























My pic....


----------



## AL9C1

Robotaz said:


> 100th anniversary F104. Mine is 39/250.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pic....


Well it's fantastic and I need this in my life.


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Happy hunting. The set is from 2014. They’re around, but high dollar now.


----------



## instant

Airman 17 is my travel companion since released.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Cvp33

tommy_boy said:


> Fifth Glycine. I may have a problem, lol.


My 11th and 12th......I most definitely have a problem.


----------



## AL9C1

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ Happy hunting. The set is from 2014. They're around, but high dollar now.


Dang that sucks but I'm looking. The font and colors on that dial are so much nicer than the current F104. But I will be hunting for sure.


----------



## Chamuko

Airman 44...









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

Eugene









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Waiting on ebay coupon to drop before I add another glycine, got my eye on few combat subs variation.
So far my only Glycine.


----------



## Chamuko

Sst12 at the Bullfights









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## instant

..


----------



## sanik




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## playinwittime

yankeexpress said:


> Not really ditto, check out and compare the different minute and hour hand lengths and lumes in the 2 photos ^^^^^
> 
> Are the dials really purple, or is the light flourescent?
> 
> Is one 36mm? Which is 43mm?


No. It is ditto. The minute and hour hands are the same length and the Lume is the same. Both are GL0102s. The dials are blue. It was not a florescent light, but for some reason, in the light, it looked purple.

Mine is the 36mm. It's possible that any difference might be due to his being 43mm.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## medic1

Thanks for the tip on the ebay fire sale.... |>


----------



## DuckaDiesel

yankeexpress said:


>


I really like that one. Crazy that I can sell one microbrand watch and use the funds to get this and combat sub. Will wait on ebay coupon to make it sweeter


----------



## Ponder2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

My Base 22 for an overseas business trip, on a Hirsch Caoutchouc rubber strap that kinda resembles leather. Resting on a Glycine 100 year anniversary watch pouch that the AD gave me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Airman GMT GL0151







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## Chamuko

1953









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## clint64

1953 Reissue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgul3




----------



## Robotaz

Still going. Had it on 4 days now and it's +6 seconds. I'll take +1.5 s/d all day long!


----------



## clay

Airman World Timer









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1

Incursore from the fire sale


----------



## Ponder2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## sanik




----------



## Ponder2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## parsig9




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

This again! I've been ironing clothes more and have found more opportunities to use it.


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## sanik




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAvictorinox

Back on the brown Barton!


----------



## medic1




----------



## DuckaDiesel




----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## medic1

*Yesterday* <--- I thought I posted it, oh well.....









*Right Now*


----------



## jimmytamp

My Airman says hello...









Cheers...


----------



## jpfwatch




----------



## Relo60

Airman D12. Tuesday:-!


----------



## hooperman42

Glycine Aquarius


----------



## hooperman42

on the dive strap and a leather


----------



## mngdew

New strap for my 18.


----------



## hedd

mngdew said:


> New strap for my 18.
> 
> View attachment 13677049


I never liked the blue marks on the bezel until I saw it on this Haveston. Nice!


----------



## hedd

mngdew said:


> New strap for my 18.
> 
> View attachment 13677049


I never liked the blue marks on the bezel until I saw it on this Haveston. Nice!


----------



## castlk




----------



## volthause

My Black Monday impulse buy arrived yesterday


----------



## Ponder2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clint64

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamuko

SST 12 Purist









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamuko

SST 12 GMT yesterday









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgul3

Went to see the Montreal Symphonic Orchestra yesterday night. Magical moment !


----------



## Ponder2004

Moonphase








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph

Airman SST 12 Pumpkin GMT


----------



## tommy_boy

My customized Glyvicta Incusore today:


----------



## Vetinari67

Olyeller68 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Goshdarnit, Olyeller68! You actually make that Base 22 look good on the bracelet! I can just about make mine look presentable on leather. I have the bracelet but on my scrawny wrist the lugs plus end-links look like the docking bays on the Battlestar Galactica ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Vetinari67 said:


> Goshdarnit, Olyeller68! You actually make that Base 22 look good on the bracelet! I can just about make mine look presentable on leather. I have the bracelet but on my scrawny wrist the lugs plus end-links look like the docking bays on the Battlestar Galactica ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Battlestar Galactica, good one takes me back.

I guess I just got lucky.

Probably yours doesn't look as bad as you think, we're always our own worst critic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## AL9C1

Alright guys just throwing this out there. Evine has some killer prices on glycine watches right now. Really debating a 48mm F104 for $350. I mean why the hell not?


----------



## Howard78

Vetinari67 said:


> Goshdarnit, Olyeller68! You actually make that Base 22 look good on the bracelet! I can just about make mine look presentable on leather. I have the bracelet but on my scrawny wrist the lugs plus end-links look like the docking bays on the Battlestar Galactica ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...and if you wanna sell that bracelet, Vetinari67 - let me know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## instant

SST-06


----------



## xj4sonx

volthause said:


> My Black Monday impulse buy arrived yesterday
> View attachment 13679237


Love this one well done

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## Robotaz

instant said:


> SST-06
> 
> View attachment 13685017


I'm a sucker for the Sentinel Blue dial, especially on the SST. I had a blue chrono that I miss dearly.


----------



## instant

Robotaz said:


> I'm a sucker for the Sentinel Blue dial, especially on the SST. I had a blue chrono that I miss dearly.


this is the third time I purchased SST-06 with this exact dial.. and this time it will stay with me for long time


----------



## cairoanan

sandblasted Combat 7 on geckota


----------



## FL410




----------



## rschmidt97

Combat 7 Vintage 3943.004


----------



## Squatcho

Combat vintage


----------



## Olyeller68

Base 22 again today.










This one has been getting the most wrist time lately.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IAvictorinox

Combat Sub on carbon fiber b-)


----------



## Beau M




----------



## mngdew

Is this a new model? Airman Invisible.:-d


----------



## rschmidt97

It must be the new Phantom Supreme Airman. Very expensive, if you can't see it, you can't afford it.


----------



## teoracer

castlk said:


> View attachment 13678263


Very clean looking piece! Going to have to add that to the wish list!


----------



## Robotaz

Beau M said:


>


I have a bead blasted and love it.


----------



## Dallas1759

D24


----------



## sanik




----------



## Vetinari67

Olyeller68 said:


> Battlestar Galactica, good one takes me back.
> 
> I guess I just got lucky.
> 
> Probably yours doesn't look as bad as you think, we're always our own worst critic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha, nice of you to say that, Olyeller68.

I'm afraid in this case, even my non-WIS son looked at my wrist and shook his head pityingly. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

Howard78 said:


> ...and if you wanna sell that bracelet, Vetinari67 - let me know!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hi Howard78, sorry for the slight delay in replying - I didn't check the forum for a few days.

I'd be quite happy to see the bracelet get a loving home with a fellow Glycine fan who will use it, rather than it continuing to be locked away in the dark. Please feel free to send me a PM if you like - I am in Malaysia though, so there will also be postage to consider!

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97

This was waiting for me by the door last night. Can't believe the wife and I didn't have "the talk". 
Anyway, this is the last one I swear.


----------



## colorblind

The Airman started it all for me.
The Airman 18; As handsome as this watch is, the overall quality of this watch is appalling at best. 
The brushed bezel is a scratch magnet. With every manual date change, at 6pm, the date wheel snaps into position rather disconcertingly, as if a misalignment failure is imminent. 
And, if any ones paid attention to the hand wind, it has no resistance at all.


----------



## rschmidt97

Well colorblind,
That's unfortunate about your Airman 18. Hope you got your issues resolved.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## castlk




----------



## medic1

Caught the Incursore changing the date...


----------



## Chamuko

Pre Invicta Combat 6









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Airman Double Twelve


----------



## Samginko

Love the watch, new from COSTCO.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Pjerome

My Bronze Airman GMT...My photo from my phone does not show the color as it really is..Looks like SS not bronze. It's a 44mm with a mildly domed Sapphire crystal and brown dial.Great lume, 3 time zones. I now have two Airman and in the process of selling my Combat Golden Eye .This one will be on a beautiful Gen croc shortly...


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## raheelc

So I received my bronze airman with blue dial today, and the watch is vacuum sealed, so can't see the watch at all. To top it off the seller said I can't return the watch if I open the packaging :-(

Essentially no way to see the watch now, without throwing away my return option.









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## raheelc

Pjerome said:


> My Bronze Airman GMT...My photo from my phone does not show the color as it really is..Looks like SS not bronze. It's a 44mm with a mildly domed Sapphire crystal and brown dial.Great lume, 3 time zones. I now have two Airman and in the process of selling my Combat Golden Eye .This one will be on a beautiful Gen croc shortly...


Could you post some more pictures please? I just received the blue dial version, and I'm trying to get a sense of the look of the watch without opening it yet (from my previous post, if I open the seal, I won't be able to return the watch).

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## ronsetoe

raheelc said:


> So I received my bronze airman with blue dial today, and the watch is vacuum sealed, so can't see the watch at all. To top it off the seller said I can't return the watch if I open the packaging :-(
> 
> Essentially no way to see the watch now, without throwing away my return option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I would return the watch and tell the seller to go f&^* him self. I am assuming you put this purchase on a credit card and not a sucky debit?? If so I would contemplate threatening a charge back as you can't view/inspect what you purchased and make him eat the return shipping. JMHO
good luck


----------



## raheelc

ronsetoe said:


> I would return the watch and tell the seller to go f&^* him self. I am assuming you put this purchase on a credit card and not a sucky debit?? If so I would contemplate threatening a charge back as you can't view/inspect what you purchased and make him eat the return shipping. JMHO
> good luck


It was bought from eBay, from glycine-direct/watchgooroo, who is pretty well known on these forums, they usually have good customer service, I was surprised when he/she said that I can't return it if I open it. Returns are free, so don't have to pay for return shipping. Will probably end up returning it.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Robotaz

hongkongtaipan said:


> Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102
> 
> View attachment 13715497
> ​


That's a beautiful watch. I think an obvious comparison would be a Hamilton. But when you compare prices, the Glycine value really shines. Hamilton makes great value watches, too, so that's saying a LOT!


----------



## Robotaz

ronsetoe said:


> I would return the watch and tell the seller to go f&^* him self. I am assuming you put this purchase on a credit card and not a sucky debit?? If so I would contemplate threatening a charge back as you can't view/inspect what you purchased and make him eat the return shipping. JMHO
> good luck


That's really unfair. The watch is sealed so that the new owner has fresh bronze with no patina. I think it's very cool that they do that.

If you cant hold the watch and imagine based on photos, then find an AD or send it back. Calling the seller anything other than genuine for selling it properly is really unfair. I think it's selfish personally.


----------



## Pjerome

If you bought the Blue fade dial with the Bronze watch you'll be very happy. I am not sure if the dial is solid blue or that faded blue to black dial. The OE strap is okay but go on Ebay and get one in Croc that matches the dial and it will change the whole look. I'm partial to the brown. The case is actually a little more Rose Gold looking than I thought it would be, but still very nice. I would imagine it has more Copper in the bronze. Most of my Brass watches look yellow and my Bronze Steinhart looks a little more Rose . I read an article that explains that the more Copper, the higher the quality Bronze and more Copper is in it. I don't have any more good pix ...I'll take a few. These are better. In two days of wearing it actually oxidized a bit and is more colorful than it was on arrival. I have 5 other Bronze watches ..I just think they are the best looking. Not crazy about Gold watches but Bronze is warm and makes a statement that Gold doesn't.


----------



## raheelc

Robotaz said:


> That's really unfair. The watch is sealed so that the new owner has fresh bronze with no patina. I think it's very cool that they do that.
> 
> If you cant hold the watch and imagine based on photos, then find an AD or send it back. Calling the seller anything other than genuine for selling it properly is really unfair. I think it's selfish personally.


Not being able to physically see a watch and make sure it's functioning correctly is what's unfair. Imagining how something will look, and how it actually looks can end up being two very different things. I understand sealing the watch to protect the bronze aspect of the watch. I've bought a number of bronze watches and all of them were sealed properly and still visible through it's packaging etc. This is the first one I've received that was vacuum sealed, and not visible at all. That being said, Glycine-direct misunderstood my initial message and thought I wanted to open the case back. When I clarified that I meant the plastic packaging, they said that opening that up was fine, and that they thought I meant the actual watch case back. After opening up the watch, it ended up having the GMT hand misaligned, so it's going back now. Had I not been able to open the packaging without forgoing the return, and I decided to open the packaging, I would have been screwed since the watch is defective, and I wouldn't have been able to return it. All's well that ends well I guess.









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Robotaz

You could have returned a malfunctioning watch regardless of the dramatic wrap issue. 

Can we get back to pictures instead of newb tragedies?


----------



## nodnar

raheelc said:


> So I received my bronze airman with blue dial today, and the watch is vacuum sealed, so can't see the watch at all. To top it off the seller said I can't return the watch if I open the packaging :-(
> 
> Essentially no way to see the watch now, without throwing away my return option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Not sure I'd want my watch vacuum packed. Not every watch is good for negative pressure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

OMG I have officially gone too far with this hobby. 

I need to go cry in the shower now.


----------



## FL410

raheelc said:


> Not being able to physically see a watch and make sure it's functioning correctly is what's unfair. Imagining how something will look, and how it actually looks can end up being two very different things. I understand sealing the watch to protect the bronze aspect of the watch. I've bought a number of bronze watches and all of them were sealed properly and still visible through it's packaging etc. This is the first one I've received that was vacuum sealed, and not visible at all. That being said, Glycine-direct misunderstood my initial message and thought I wanted to open the case back. When I clarified that I meant the plastic packaging, they said that opening that up was fine, and that they thought I meant the actual watch case back. After opening up the watch, it ended up having the GMT hand misaligned, so it's going back now. Had I not been able to open the packaging without forgoing the return, and I decided to open the packaging, I would have been screwed since the watch is defective, and I wouldn't have been able to return it. All's well that ends well I guess.


Unbelievable the number of these watches with misaligned GMT hands. Its got to be close to 50 percent. I have a GMT Airman that is off a bit, but its close enough that I decided not to hassle with the return. (It was already the second try) I understand that this is an issue with a lot of ETA 2893 movement watches, but I can't understand how all these watches make it out of the factory like this. I don't know who actually assembles these, but its not that hard to set the hands if you know how to do it. (Making sure all the slack is taken up in the movement right before setting that GMT hand) Does no one check the hand alignment before it leaves assembly? So frustrating.

Anyway, back to pictures!


----------



## castlk




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## bbrou33

My first Glycine


----------



## IAvictorinox

It’s a day travel day so I put on the Combat 7 to help fight the masses! 🙂


----------



## castlk




----------



## MVP41

Received my first Glycine yesterday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Glycine Airman No. 1 (Purist) reissue


----------



## castlk




----------



## Howard78

Base 22 - with a bracelet bought 2nd hand from the other side of the world! Thanks, Vetinari67, it was great doing business with you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## icode

Glycine Combat Sub / Golden Eye


----------



## Pjerome

Bronze GMT World Timer
Waiting for my Croc from Viet Nam to arrive. It's taking so long to arrive, I think they had to start a whole new Croc for one Strap. First time I ever saw a red croc too...What a great country. I think their Air Mail system uses all the old planes we left there.
In 1965 I almost had a paid vacation there. Good thing my career field was so critical that they made me stay stateside . I hear it's a beautiful country. I wonder if all my Air Force buddies would want to go back to hang out ? Thinkin' maybe not ?


----------



## Vetinari67

Howard78 said:


> Base 22 - with a bracelet bought 2nd hand from the other side of the world! Thanks, Vetinari67, it was great doing business with you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It was great dealing with you too, Howard78. I'm glad it found a good home ... and I must say it looks much better on you than it ever did on me! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome

They vacuum packed it because it's BRONZE with high Copper content (which, by the way, is a better grade than less copper content) It will look Rose Gold for a day or so and then , in 3 days it will have a beautiful patina. Why can't you return it if it's broken or DOA? That is for the buyer's protection.This is what mine looks like a week after unwrapping. My Airman watches are the best out of all 35 I own. If you paid with PP or Ebay you are protected anyway.


----------



## Pjerome

Apparently a buyer with absolutely no experience or knowledge of watches . I see and hear them all the time. I hope he knows to unwrap it to set it and wear it. Does he thing Watch GooRoo is that stupid ? "Dear Customer, Please remove the vacuum wrapping before wearing your watch. Thank you. " I'm sorry, it's hard to type when i'm cracking up with laughter...


----------



## 1316409

hongkongtaipan said:


> Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102
> 
> View attachment 13715497
> ​


That is so fine looking. Enjoy it!!
Niko


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Olyeller68

This one tonight.










Merry Christmas everybody!

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Marlins9703

Got my first Glycine today from Santa. Also my first 24 hour watch. Takes a little getting used to but I like it a lot.


----------



## dt75

Airman 18


----------



## MitchCumsteen

castlk said:


> View attachment 13738289


What model is that? Black face or brown?


----------



## castlk

MitchCumsteen said:


> What model is that? Black face or brown?


Brown, GL0123.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## omeglycine

Been a LONG time since I've owned a Glycine. This one just came in.


----------



## LDoc

Glycine Airman 46 World Timer Ref# 3820 on an OEM bracelet.


----------



## castlk




----------



## medic1




----------



## Dejekt




----------



## medic1




----------



## Danielnick

Today is a good day.


----------



## wgarbo

Glycine Base 22 GMT Purist beige.


----------



## mydemise

Glycine Combat Sub GL0244 - Christmas present to myself 🙂


----------



## castlk




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## sanik




----------



## davegrohlpike




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## panucorodolfo

Base 22










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97

Where's the lume shot man?


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## MVP41

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Barry S

davegrohlpike said:


> View attachment 13773267
> ]


Beautiful watch! I've been eyeing this one since it came out. Great to see real world photos.

How do you like it?


----------



## jkingrph

My GL0166 Airman World timer bronze/brown.


----------



## Robotaz

jkingrph said:


> My GL0166 Airman World timer bronze/brown.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Cougar17

This has become one of my favorite watches.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## [email protected]

The Devilish DC-4 (I get more compliments on this watch than my recent Rolex Explorer II). I really enjoy it -


----------



## [email protected]

Duplicate; sorry-


----------



## [email protected]

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 13774309


Still the best-looking model; out-played its namesake IMO.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## rixcafe

This arrived on Monday and I am thrilled.


----------



## castlk




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## c0sin

My new Purist just literally came in - I enjoy it a lot! Here it is in all glory (GL0057)...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Ponder2004




----------



## MVP41

Double Twelve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## castlk




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## panucorodolfo

Lumed Mystery Base 22









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sanik




----------



## medic1




----------



## Cougar17

Back-to-back Glycines for Monday and Tuesday.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## FL410

Double Twelve. Just put it on this bracelet. Trying to decide if I like it or not.


----------



## castlk




----------



## sanik




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## panucorodolfo

Mystery Base 22










Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcaustin

Airman No 1!









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hedd

is that a 40? what size is your wrist?


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Ponder2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haggis70

A brisk day with my new Airman 18.


----------



## Robotaz

Mhutch said:


>


All I can see is a broken link.

@robotazky


----------



## hedd

Haggis70 said:


> A brisk day with my new Airman 18.
> 
> View attachment 13819993


That seems like a lot of magnetic fields


----------



## Haggis70

hedd said:


> That seems like a lot of magnetic fields


Everything was powered off. It's an e-ink display.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Sugman

Combat Sub on an aftermarket strap


----------



## thelastcry08

panucorodolfo said:


> Mystery Base 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


Nice color pairing

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## pernicie

DC4









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## panucorodolfo

SST 12









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Jesus Jones

New shoes.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones

panucorodolfo said:


> SST 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


If you ever get tired of that one let me know!


----------



## PetrosD

***** Jones said:


> New shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Nice strap with the DC-4


----------



## panucorodolfo

***** Jones said:


> If you ever get tired of that one let me know!


 I will!!

Have a nice day.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

SST 12 GMT









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S

SST12 Purist


----------



## panucorodolfo

SST12 and El Aviador spanish red wine









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Number cleared to land.


----------



## JFURY7

Combat sub


----------



## b'oris

First post here.....
I was looking for a 'just in case' quartz watch to run along side my SMPO & brand new, for just £200 my first Glycine totally hit the spot! Great value for money & dropped on to my Omega NATO nicely too......most impressed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Split-2nd

So reliable, so comfortable, such great value. I have five combat subs!


----------



## hedd

Split-2nd said:


> So reliable, so comfortable, such great value. I have five combat subs!
> View attachment 13831987


That is the one I really want and I'm Jelly.


----------



## FL410

Haven’t been able to find that one for a while.


----------



## The Loco

My newly arrived Airman GMT 42


----------



## castlk




----------



## thelastcry08

42mm golden eye on my 7" wrist









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Again number 1:


----------



## MVP41

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones

BASE!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Split-2nd

GL0198 on a green distressed Colareb.


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## sanik




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## serge70

Incursore manual in PVD
Bourbon prevents posting pic...


----------



## blcklab666

My first! Glycine Base 22 GMT with Eulit Perlon strap. First for Perlon too. Very comfortable.

QUESTION: I ordered Marathon shoulder less spring bars before I learned Glycine uses shoulderless on the Base 22 with drilled lugs. It seemed the Marathon tips were too big. Can anyone shed some light on Base 22 lug hole size?


----------



## castlk




----------



## Maisin

This bumper automatic...


----------



## blcklab666

Had my new Base 22 on a Eulit strap which I really liked. My Horween came today from Fin Straps. Needs to patina but it's soft right out of the package.


----------



## Pjerome

Switched over today from my Shark Mesh to my BUND from MARTU in Chile...So comfortable when you have a large watch and a small wrist. I wear a 60mm Pam Egiziano with a bund and it's like wearing a 44mm. The crazy buckle is one I found on a site that allows you to BUILD a buckle out of SS parts they send..with parts and an Allen wrench.
Once in a while I have to give my bronze Airman a little break...I wish I could bring myself to wear other watches. Damn, can't get these Glycines off my wrist.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Robotaz

100th anniversary F104




























@robotazky


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Hanz L

During my recent visit to India...


----------



## Hanz L

.


----------



## Split-2nd

Nice pics!


----------



## castlk




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladida




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Barry S

Robotaz said:


>


Damn you! I'm still kicking myself for not picking up the set at a ridiculously good price when I had the chance.

Love the display!


----------



## wmshell

Split-2nd said:


> View attachment 13866825


When I first saw this photo, the watch looked like a bronze 44 with a cream dial. I looked all over to find the model, and could not find any Glycine GMT watches with bronze bodies and cream dials. So, Glycine if you are reading this, I think you need to produce a bronze body Airman 44 GMT with a cream dial.
-Bill


----------



## PetrosD

Combat Sub on an orange leather strap. In person the orange of the strap perfectly matches the orange of the lume.


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## steve77

I don't own a Glycine yet, but really like the Combat Sub Stealth and Combat 7.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thehemiman

Combat 7


----------



## Thunder1




----------



## FL410

At work


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Craustin1

View attachment 13879011


----------



## jarnould




----------



## thofmann

On the freeway with lots of L.A. traffic...


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## cairoanan

Combat7


----------



## blcklab666

Traveling for work and actually using the GMT
View attachment 13881547


----------



## MitchCumsteen

castlk said:


> View attachment 13874019


I have one of these on the way with the stock black strap. Could you tell me what strap you have on your GL0123?


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## gmads

View attachment 13883949


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## lis_255




----------



## LDoc

Glycine Airman 46 (Ref.# 3820)


----------



## medic1

Fantastically accurate..... don't know how long it will stay this way, but Wow ! +4-5 sec a day


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## castlk




----------



## johnny_b2

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## amg786

Apart from the double twelve script this is a very wearable piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blcklab666

On my new strap from Steveo Straps.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just in from Glycine Direct.

Too big?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Not at all.


@robotazky


----------



## Sugman

Combat 6 Classic...just arrived, today. Really diggin' the blue dial.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Slapped it on some leather. Much better...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## amg786

Good ol combat








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MitchCumsteen

castlk said:


> View attachment 13895239


Can you tell me what strap you have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph

My first, a SST 12 GMT Pumpkin


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## kinglee

Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## dan360




----------



## thelastcry08

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joecentric

New-to-me Combat 7, 3868.19AT-LB96.


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## tmvu13

thelastcry08 said:


> *snip!*


The bezel is amazing.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## sanik




----------



## BoriAmra

sanik said:


>


Nice strap!


----------



## colorblind

Just like Vietnam, the most beautiful ladylike country buggered by war, the Airman 18 is buggered by quality issues....such a shame!


----------



## mcaustin

Airman No 1!









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmvu13

colorblind said:


> View attachment 13921863
> 
> 
> Just like Vietnam, the most beautiful ladylike country buggered by war, the Airman 18 is buggered by quality issues....such a shame!


While I totally agree with you about Vietnam, I really hope you're wrong about the Airman 18 because I just ordered one!


----------



## mngdew

Is that 36 or 40mm?


----------



## hedd

mngdew said:


> Is that 36 or 40mm?


The date window covers half of the 6 on the 36mm. These are both 40s.


----------



## medic1

castlk said:


> View attachment 13911905





castlk said:


> View attachment 13917913


Very professional looking photos but you could really use some new pics, huh? Just sayin' :-d


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable

Just got it today! Not big on metal bracelets so I'm wondering on ideas for leather straps y'all think would look proper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A+U

Mikefable said:


> Just got it today! Not big on metal bracelets so I'm wondering on ideas for leather straps y'all think would look proper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did u get yrs on a bracelet? If so, interested to sell it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable

Yes it did come on the bracelet! I’m always open to offers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmvu13

Well, this just happened. Arrived about an hour ago and it's looking great! Keeping my fingers crossed that there are no problems with the GMT hand, as others have reported.


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102 on a Citizen strap








​


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Cougar17

Combat 7 today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Opensider




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## r-gordon-7

My new (literally, as of today) Airman 44 Bronze GL0166. (And I do believe, my new favorite watch...)


----------



## Dallas1759

D24 09


----------



## sanik




----------



## johnny_b2

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an Airman DT..


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## layercake

tmvu13 said:


> While I totally agree with you about Vietnam, I really hope you're wrong about the Airman 18 because I just ordered one!


I would agree with the quality, not up to the mark....even for a sub 600$ watch.


----------



## colorblind

tmvu13 said:


> While I totally agree with you about Vietnam, I really hope you're wrong about the Airman 18 because I just ordered one!


Sorry, I don't mean to persuade people against buying Glycines. In fact, until the recent massdrop sale, I was desperately trying to get my hands on an Airman 18. It was like meeting my childhood hero, who was nothing but a disappointment!
Try manually winding the watch, you have no resistance at all. The manual date and GMT change feels cheap. The finish on the case, isn't up to the mark, even when compared to a 300$ Seiko. The bezel insert is brushed and scratches easily.
Its a great looking watch with the perfect size......but maybe i was expecting too much.


----------



## tmvu13

Just got the toffee colored Barton watch band and it looks great with the blue dial and numbers on the bezel. And the band fits my wrist a lot better than the original. I love the color combo, with the golden hues playing off the silver of the stainless steel and blue tones of the face.


----------



## castlk




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM156

GL0187 Combat Sub!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## castlk




----------



## sanik




----------



## tmvu13

Making use of the GMT movement! Airman 18


----------



## Dowantwatches




----------



## Hafley




----------



## Ponder2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## atlbbqguy

Glycine Combat. Costco special. ZuluDiver strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

March 11, 2019...Nothing says "high class" like the Champagne of Beers and a watch from Costco!!!


----------



## NM156

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd

OK, ok, so it was actually YESTERDAY.


----------



## Split-2nd

NM156 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that combo!


----------



## sanik




----------



## NM156

Split-2nd said:


> Love that combo!


Thanks! In case anyone's interested, it's on a Clockwork Synergy 5 ring heavy NATO rose gold strap. The hardware is not an exact match to the Glycine's bronze/copper mix, but it's close.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

Later this afternoon, along w/ a nice, tall cool one, the Arman DT..


----------



## NerdyChuck

Just joined the club. Glycine Airman Base 22..

Love this watch. I can't stop staring at it. My Speedy is going to be jealous. And I have a Combat Sub 6 Stealth (GL0086) from Massdrop inbound at the end of the month.



















MG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Pjerome

Custom Leather Bund from MARTU in Chile...


----------



## Thunder1

For St. Patty's Day..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## castlk




----------



## mydemise

I just picked up this Glycine yesterday. I love new watches 🙂 GL0123


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Pj66

Sorry for the late post, am new here and could not figure out how to post! My first Glycine. Very happy with it! One of these days I will post my new watches as I have found a new hobby in this. 11 days since I set for DST and it is at -11. It gains when I use it and lose when it’s in the case.


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Ponder2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Costco special on Zulu diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## sab0034

Long story on this one, as finally got it back from local watch repair shop specializing in Swiss watch repair. Originally purchased last summer with GMT hand issue. Took it to a one repair shop who completely bungled it. Got it back and took it to another repair shop that had to order date corrector wheel and other parts that the original guy completely screwed up. But, alas, it is back and is spot on in terms of movement and calibration. Lesson learned on doing research for a good watch mechanic.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

Combat Sub GL0242..


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Thunder1

Combat Sub GL0242 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## kinglee

I love the non-mercedes hands on this one.










Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## panucorodolfo

Bronze Airman









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## r-gordon-7

And another happy Bronze Airman wearer...


----------



## r-gordon-7

And another happy Bronze Airman wearer...

View attachment 14007617


----------



## Sugman




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

1960 Airman on original Rowi Fixoflex.


----------



## Thunder1

Worn yesterday afternoon/evening..








For this afternoon/evening..


----------



## hedd

I always wanted a GL0088. Amazingly, Massdrop had them the same week I got my bonus.


----------



## Thunder1

hedd said:


> I always wanted a GL0088. Amazingly, Massdrop had them the same week I got my bonus.
> View attachment 14012791


I could be seen wearing that one..nice pick up!!..


----------



## hedd

Thunder1 said:


> I could be seen wearing that one..nice pick up!!..


I was pleasantly surprised that it had drilled lugs. I would have been really impressed if they reverted it to the old logo.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Costco special on Hirsch Robby









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robrobsen

Incursore PVD


----------



## inspectorj28

Sandblasted Combat 7










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## hedd

Split-2nd said:


> View attachment 14017977


high five


----------



## lis_255




----------



## ataripower

20190329_190006 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## castlk




----------



## Split-2nd

On a Red Rock!


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Pjerome

Can't stop wearing this watch .. All my others are jealous.


----------



## fiskadoro

Airman No. 1 Reissue (36mm)


----------



## sab0034




----------



## sab0034

Delete


----------



## NM156

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## castlk




----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## beefeater

Double Twelve Saturday









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Light rain in the forecast for today..I guess I'll just have to get by w/ a GL0281 and regret that I can't yet get the John Deere tractor ready yet for the mowing season!!..


----------



## atlbbqguy

beefeater said:


> Double Twelve Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Love the strap. What kind is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefeater

atlbbqguy said:


> Love the strap. What kind is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - it's a Bonetto Cinturini.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## r-gordon-7

beefeater said:


> Thanks - it's a Bonetto Cinturini.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yes, very nice strap! Which model?


----------



## beefeater

r-gordon-7 said:


> Yes, very nice strap! Which model?


Thanks! I actually don't know which model. Couldn't find my records for it.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Spirit of the Watch

F104 all weekend


----------



## Thunder1

Still wet & rainy here in God's country..I'll just have to make do w/ a GL0242 all day today..


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sanik




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Sugman




----------



## castlk




----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik




----------



## sab0034

On the road in Buenos Aires and decided on this one for the adventure. Headed for Iguazú Falls tomorrow and then Mendoza afterwards.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## Thunder1

Glycine Combat Sub GLO281 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## sanik




----------



## mydemise




----------



## JAFO

I like that band. I have a combat sub blue/orange and have struggled to balance its size and weight with comfort. It is my favorite watch that unfortunately does not get wrist time.


----------



## castlk




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

Monday set


----------



## sab0034

3 things that came in handy today out in the rain forest near Iguazú. I'll let you guess the order of importance.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Gerry




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## xalsx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robmks

Bob


----------



## Thunder1

A sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## NerdyChuck

Combat Sub from Massdrop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Start to a Saturday night (apologies I'm obviously new to this...)


----------



## Thunder1

My lawn tractor was returned to me after a $180.00 bill for replacing the carburetor and fixing an electrical issue..so, to officially launch the beginning of the 2019 mowing season, this sub all day today..


----------



## Thunder1

ToBeDetermined said:


> View attachment 14081239
> Start to a Saturday night (apologies I'm obviously new to this...)


The beer looks as good as the watch to me..


----------



## kinglee

Wow. 2 days without a post.









Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## mike0023

New bund pad for my airman no.1.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 for Today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Wrong forum - apologies


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Please delete - wrong forum. Apologies


----------



## Sugman




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## Thunder1

The patina on this baby is progressing nicely...


----------



## Pjerome

Airman 17 with Gold numerals and hands on Vintage Razor Bracelet.


----------



## sanik




----------



## NM156

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Pjerome said:


> Airman 17 with Gold numerals and hands on Vintage Razor Bracelet.


Great combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a DT..


----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## NM156

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Sharksmile

I had a long weekend in Manhattan (to see Endgame) and stopped by an Invicta store.
This was a total impulse buy, but I am really digging the look and it wears great.
My first Glycine


----------



## PetrosD

Sharksmile said:


> I had a long weekend in Manhattan (to see Endgame) and stopped by an Invicta store.
> This was a total impulse buy, but I am really digging the look and it wears great.
> My first Glycine
> 
> View attachment 14112533


Great choice. I went with that same watch specifically for the orange lume. It pairs great with orange straps, including this orange leather strap or this black and orange NATO. I plan on picking up an orange rubber strap as well.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening when having to walk the dogs in drizzling rain..


----------



## castlk




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## atlbbqguy

Costco special on Hirsch Robby...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For picking up broken tree limbs around the lot today after Friday nights storm...


----------



## jarlleif

Bought a new pair of shoes today. Just realized how well everything I'm wearing matches... just luck I suppose!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

No. 1


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

A Glycine Airman Vintage 'The Chief' GL0251(the purist version), which arrived yesterday..what a nicely crafted time piece!!..I'll post more about it later...


----------



## jkingrph

Blue F 104 I got yesterday.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

A Glycine 'The Chief' all day today..


----------



## zack20cb

Suited up for a formal event


----------



## Thunder1

All day today, again..


----------



## hedd

Thunder1 said:


> All day today, again..
> View attachment 14140879


Do a wrist shot next time. I don't think I've seen one of these on-wrist.


----------



## yankeexpress

Recent


----------



## sanik




----------



## Thunder1

This morning, the Bronze Blue Bomber for the last time for a couple of months or so..


----------



## sanik

My choice


----------



## sanik




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## TedG954




----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

A Glycine 'Noon' Airman(GL0157)...w/b switching out of the Nato strap later this afternoon to a black leather strap..


----------



## Pjerome

My Golden Eye with PU Luminox Oyster type bracelet


----------



## sanik




----------



## tmvu13

The golden brown strap really complements well the shades of blue of the dial.


----------



## Aquifer_Pro

I just got this today courtesy of Glycine Direct. I'm mostly into dive watches and spend most of my time on the dive watch forum, but I've admired Glycine watches for a while and finally decided to splurge on one after a long 'no more watches' hiatus. This SST 12 is fantastic, honestly it is one of my best finished watches (my Seiko Prospex SPB053 diver is very close if not better in some respects). I swapped out the stock bracelet - it's very nicely made and finished, but I prefer a bit thicker mesh and my Staib was sitting around idle so I figured I'd give it a go. It seems to fill the space a bit better (although honestly the stock bracelet is more finely finished than the Staib). Pictures don't really do this watch justice. I know it's not the original 'pumpkin' model, but I actually think I like the cream white dial better. Also, it's my first 24 hr dial so that's taking some getting used to.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1




----------



## Thunder1

All day today, unless there is yard work to be done..


----------



## tmvu13

Sporting my brother's Airman SST with a black dial. I put on a black leather band with red stitching to match the GMT hand. The case is a large 43 mm but lug to lug is a tight 46 mm so it actually doesn't look too large on my wrist.


----------



## Thunder1

My 'Green Goblin' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## gfauctions

Combat 7 Vintage, ref. 3943.19AT.MM ... 41mm, Hesalite crystal, drilled lugs.


----------



## sanik




----------



## castlk




----------



## seikomatic




----------



## mydemise




----------



## twintop




----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

Expecting light rain much of the day, so..


----------



## tmvu13

Glycine Airman 18 and a big ol' latte.


----------



## SupremeRolex

Airman 18 with no latte










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17

Combat 6









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vault

The Chief !! Just got it, really cool !


----------



## Thunder1

Pics, please..the anthracite gray dial or the cream dial?...


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## sab0034

My wee Scot made the shot.


----------



## liquidtension

got this limited edition!


----------



## mabbott29

Enjoying my Combat Sub on this beautiful day in the Arctic!


----------



## fiskadoro

Airman No 1 Reissue (36mm)


----------



## pickle puss

Airman 18 after taking advantage of Panatimes Memorial Day sale.


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## castlk




----------



## tommk

Felt appropriate to bring one of my Airmen on a trip to Vietnam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gmads

From earlier today:


----------



## Pjerome

Got bored with leather a bit so I put this Bronze look bracelet on my Bronze Airman...The High quality bronze in the watch case contains more copper so the Rosy color(although it's hard to see in the pix) turned out to match the case . If it starts to patina I just polish it and if I wanna wear it on Leather I let it patina for more sporty outings. This looks fairly dressy and maybe that bracelet is almost a little vintage looking. It was a gamble but I think it worked for now to break the boredom.
You really would think it's stainless steel in these pix , but it's not...the last 3 pix are the truer color. The lighting in my computer room is terrible.


----------



## Unc Sam

castlk said:


> View attachment 14189693


 Very nice! If you ever decide to sell keep me in mind.


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## centurionavre

The Costco Sub v2.0 on a OEM steel bracelet!

Excellent lume.

Cheers!














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

Been informed by my better half that this morning w/b a good time to mow in the front of the casa..so, I'll break in my baby's new strap shortly...


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

1


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## FL410




----------



## tommk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thunder1

The newest addition to the herd, a cream colored 'The Chief', all day...


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sanik




----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

All day again today...


----------



## Patagonico

PetrosD said:


> Great choice. I went with that same watch specifically for the orange lume. It pairs great with orange straps, including this orange leather strap or this black and orange NATO. I plan on picking up an orange rubber strap as well.


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## mydemise

View attachment 14213461


----------



## castlk




----------



## Unc Sam

None yet. My grail is a GL0124. Image is stolen from the internet.


----------



## Clyderiver-78




----------



## twintop

Airman Double Twelve today


----------



## sanik




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Thunder1

Off to the Hays Cty. Court House shortly for jury pool duty..wouldn't mind if I'm selected this go-around, as I could use a break from work..


----------



## sanik




----------



## yankeexpress

Unc Sam said:


> None yet. My grail is a GL0124. Image is stolen from the internet.
> View attachment 14214019


Kinda lost track of mine, thanks for the reminder...


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## PetrosD

Combat Sub on leather.


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## twintop

Airman Double Twelve


----------



## FL410

Busy at work.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

The Glycine Green Goblin for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Threlpappy

FL410 said:


> Busy at work.
> View attachment 14225421


I kind of feel like Glycine should being paying you for this picture. =)


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Eclectic Gearhead

sanik said:


>


Stunner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf

!


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## Thunder1

To start the day, *Da Chief*, don't ya know...


----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop




----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension

With Phoenix admiralty grey nato


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the work week off w/ *The Chief...*


----------



## anrex

Brown Dial...


----------



## gmads

Glowing:


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

tu++


----------



## Sugman




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## TedG954




----------



## TedG954




----------



## anrex

3


----------



## twintop




----------



## Usafwolfe

Just got my first Glycine Combat Sub from the most recent Drop. I have to say so far it exceeds my expectations!


----------



## Usafwolfe

View attachment 14269501

Just got my first Glycine Combat Sub from the most recent Drop. I have to say so far it exceeds my expectations!


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

The Glycine Green Goblin all day today...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Thunder1

The *Green Goblin* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## VicRattlehead

New combat 6 36mm, loving it so far.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

An Airman 'Noon' for the work day..


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

Spending the rest of day & evening watching some Summer League BB, Season 3 of "A French Village', and this seasons last episode of 'Endeavour' wearing the *Green Goblin..*


----------



## Pjerome

I'm wearing my 2 favorites...


----------



## liquidtension




----------



## twintop




----------



## Thunder1

For Hump Day, *The Chief...*


----------



## sanik




----------



## gaizka




----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

The* DT* later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## sanik




----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

*Der Chief* to start the weekend off..


----------



## sanik




----------



## schumacher62

such an amazing value. its become one of my favorite work watches: no worries about potential damages or threats!


----------



## gaizka

New to me but so far outstanding value and very happy with quality, fit and finish.


----------



## Thunder1

The Green Goblin for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mouse_at_Large

Today and for around the last couple of weeks. I really must put some of my other watches back into rotation. Maybe tomorrow.......:-d


----------



## hedd

I just love it. Thanks massdrop!


----------



## Thunder1

I'll DT the afternoon/evening..


----------



## Split-2nd

View attachment 14321113


----------



## eleven pass

New suede strap for the Combat 6.
I've said it before, and I'll say it again: The blue dial might as well be black without plenty of light. Love it.


----------



## Thunder1

All day today..


----------



## foxzone

Love my new Combat Sub GL0094


----------



## foxzone

View attachment 14328361

Love my new Combat Sub GL0094


----------



## mydemise




----------



## Pjerome

Newly acquired Rose Gold Shark mesh actually matched my Bronze Airman pretty nicely. I've never seen a Bronze bracelet of any kind and this is the closest it will get apparently. But it works..As the watch gets more patina, and it only takes a few days , the bracelet might even match better. Either way it will look good enough for me. Very comfortable too. I love my Glycines.

I get bored with my leather straps and this allows me to vary the look , Even get a little dressier .


----------



## castlk




----------



## ill1337

GL0094 on a Green NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

Combat Sub on a Barton black and orange silicone strap.


----------



## Dudlei

Airman 17 today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

I wanted to like the Costco CS but the red date font was actually pinkish.

Even though the price was awesome, I could never get past that.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## mconlonx

This morning, Combat 6 on a BluShark Pajama strap.









Futzed around with the stock bracelet a bit, trying out a couple different lengths, and wound up right back to original sizing from last week... Back on the stock bracelet for now.


----------



## schumacher62

uncomplicated. love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mydemise




----------



## Winstons88

The Chief


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Thunder1

A 'Noon' Airman to start the day off..








The 'Green Goblin' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## castlk




----------



## ill1337

Combat Sub on a Strapcode Super Engineer Type II.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Airman No.1 re-issue


----------



## castlk




----------



## foxzone

I am not a bracelet guy but this Strapcode looks great.


----------



## foxzone

foxzone said:


> View attachment 14328361
> 
> Love my new Combat Sub GL0094


I am thinking replacing hands with snowflake type. Do you think it would look good?


----------



## Thunder1

A DT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Morubozu




----------



## elsoldemayo

Vintage Airman No.1


----------



## twintop

Airman Double Twelve


----------



## twintop

double post


----------



## Thunder1

*The Chief* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

*The Chief* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## mconlonx

Combat 6 36mm


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

The *Green Goblin* all day today...


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## FL410




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Pjerome

The Chief...


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Sugman




----------



## r-gordon-7




----------



## inspectorj28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Sugman




----------



## castlk




----------



## twintop

Airman DT


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## schumacher62

the same one i always wear. it's my only glycine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

All day today, the *Blue Bezel Brother *to the* BBB*...








Here's a shot of it next to the *Green Goblin *to demonstrate the effect of aging on bronze in my neck of the woods..








Will be fitting a black leather strap to the new *BBB* shortly..


----------



## Pjerome

The Chief with Haveston khaki nylon blend single pass strap


----------



## Thunder1

Again today, the *Blue Bezel Brother*..


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday folks:-!


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## YourseIf

I found this watch at my local Costco for a great price, but the bezel is incredibly difficult to grab. It turns fine but the grip is terrible. does anybody else have this problem with theirs? Or is this specific for this model of sub?









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

YourseIf said:


> I found this watch at my local Costco for a great price, but the bezel is incredibly difficult to grab. It turns fine but the grip is terrible. does anybody else have this problem with theirs? Or is this specific for this model of sub?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


I don't really have a problem turning mine, although it's certainly not the smoothest bezel I've had. I rarely use the timing bezel so it's not really an issue for me. As long as it turns without issue, that's good enough for me.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the* Blue Bezel Brother*..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## schumacher62

Red Square!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk




----------



## FL410

My new Airman 18 GMT. Just put it on a cordura strap.


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## schumacher62

Moscow time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

The *Glycine Green Goblin* all day today..


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## sanik




----------



## sanik

No1


----------



## Thunder1

The *Blue Bezel Brother* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## schumacher62

durian time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome

Combat Golden Eye on Mesh


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the Glycine 'Noon'..


----------



## sanik




----------



## castlk




----------



## sanik




----------



## Thunder1

"*Well, my friends, the time has come
Raise the roof and have some fun
Throw away the work to be done
Let the music play on..

All day long (all day), all night (all night)
All day long (all day), all night (all night)
All day long (all day), all night (all night)
All day long (all day), ooh yeah (all night)*"..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sublime213

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome

The Chief on a Pilot Strap this time


----------



## anrex

w4


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## castlk




----------



## Sugman




----------



## castlk




----------



## Fotis Calphas

On a Rios1931 strap









Στάλθηκε από το SM-T580 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

The *Green Goblin* for me today..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LDoc

IT'S TIKI TIME! 
LA, London and Tokyo. Ref #3820


----------



## Dallas1759

D24


----------



## sanik




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

*The Chief* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## soymicmic

Glycine Combat 6 GL0102










Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## LOWapproach




----------



## castlk




----------



## sanik




----------



## Thunder1

The *Blue Bezel Brother* to the *BBB* for the 'boys game today...


----------



## yankeexpress

GL0093



Plastic still on the back


----------



## sanik




----------



## Thunder1

The *Green Goblin* for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## corsokid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Pjerome

Chief by day, Golden Eye by night... At least today...


----------



## sanik




----------



## LOWapproach




----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress

Old logo, which is now the new logo. Story I heard was They were sued over the "wings" logo and forced to revert to this older logo.


----------



## twintop

Yesterdays shot of my Airman Double Twelve that I forgot to post


----------



## Thunder1

The *Green Goblin* for me today..


----------



## Jesus Jones

1953 on jubilee









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## yankeexpress

GL0080


----------



## castlk




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Airman Double Twelve


----------



## yankeexpress

GL0185


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

Going w/ the *Blue Bezel Brother* to the *BBB* for the 'boys game today..


----------



## tommk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## castlk




----------



## Jagamov




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Vlance




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Thunder1

The *Blue Bezel Brother* to the *BBB* today..


----------



## Pops24

Waiting on my first Glycine. I bought a Pre-Owned cobalt Sub with brown bezel. Can’t wait!


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## LOWapproach




----------



## twintop




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday:-!


----------



## Ptolamy

Glycine Airman base 18


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, *Da Chief*..


----------



## castlk




----------



## pickle puss

Hail to the Chief!


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

Mortal Kombat sub


----------



## Watch Man Always

Any one of these and today the black Airman GMT with the light yellow illuminated dial.; top row second from the right


----------



## Dr_zoidberg_md

Bronze Combat Sub on custom Hoang Dat strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

Airman 46 Ref# 3820


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

Two recent arrivals for me today..this morning & afternoon, a Double Twelve..I'm expecting to keep it on the leather strap it shipped with, as it is comfortable enough..








And for later this afternoon, a Golden Eye..I'll keep it on the nylon Nato it shipped with, and then probably switch it out to a dark brown leather strap..


----------



## sanik




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## pelican_oh

My first Glycine arrived today! Excited to discover the world of Glycine! GL0058









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1




----------



## schumacher62

wearing my only glycine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sanik




----------



## Thunder1

A Double Twelve for later in the afternoon/evening..


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoppinVinnieB

Out running morning errands with the able assistance of my Airman GMT.


----------



## BigTime737

Sorry... Photo posting challenged but Glycine is one of my favorite brands... I own an SST Chrono GMT, An Airman Base 22, An Airman 17, A Combat Sub Golden Eye and a Combat Chrono quartz... Love them all! 😎


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## BoppinVinnieB

The Big Brown Truck showed up a little while ago with my new Combat 6 Vintage (GL0124). I really like the clean look of this one, it reminds me of a Max Bill.









What I couldn't understand, though, was why it was shipped in such a big box. Then when I opened it I found they had included a surprise gift! Thanks, Glycine!


----------



## panucorodolfo

Full Lume.









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

A Golden Eye for later in the afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Vlance

Actually really like this guy


----------



## Sugman

Vlance said:


> Actually really like this guy


My finger hovered over the "purchase" button on the black one of these (GL1001). You say you like it, but can you expound a little bit? Does everything line up? Functions well? Etc.? I've looked everywhere for good input about this watch, but can't find anything. Anything you could provide would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Vlance

Sugman said:


> My finger hovered over the "purchase" button on the black one of these (GL1001). You say you like it, but can you expound a little bit? Does everything line up? Functions well? Etc.? I've looked everywhere for good input about this watch, but can't find anything. Anything you could provide would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey, yea everything lines up on mine. Including small seconds hand. Crown is really solid. Chrono button screws feel bit cheap, but still does the job. Lume isn't the greatest. Time keeping is spot on. 
Let me know if you have more questions and I'll post some more pics when I get a chance.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## booboobear

The gorgeous GL0281 "Green Goblin" as I've seen it referred to! Had it less than 2 weeks, picked it up at Ashford for a very reasonable $379.00. Just cannot get over the aesthetics of this watch, especially the dial and its progression from dark green at the bottom to gray-green at the 12. My first bronze to my collection, which has grown ridiculously large.


----------



## Vindic8

New acquisition: The bronze Combat Sub. First Glycine. This is a fun watch.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

The newer versions of the GL0281 and GL0242 have reverted to the old logo





My $140 nato and Hat, the difference between what I paid from Gnomon for the blue dial and what I paid for the green from eBay.


----------



## castlk




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Planning for ski season on an autumn day....


----------



## Thunder1

A Golden Eye watching Football Sunday kick off..








The _Blue Bezel Brother_ for the 'boys game early this evening..


----------



## Sugman

Vlance said:


> Hey, yea everything lines up on mine. Including small seconds hand. Crown is really solid. Chrono button screws feel bit cheap, but still does the job. Lume isn't the greatest. Time keeping is spot on.
> Let me know if you have more questions and I'll post some more pics when I get a chance.


Thanks for the input re: the quartz chronograph. No more hovering over the "purchase" button...should be here by Friday. Dang it. I'm so weak.


----------



## Vlance

Sugman said:


> Thanks for the input re: the quartz chronograph. No more hovering over the "purchase" button...should be here by Friday. Dang it. I'm so weak.


Lol at least you debated for a bit. You'll like it man. It's nice


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## Thunder1

*Da Chief* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## chili1619




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Sugman

Just arrived a couple of hours ago...


----------



## castlk




----------



## Skellig

Joined the Glycine club yesterday. Had already ordered some straps from Vario for it and they arrived the day before.
Put it on the soft silicone which is very comfortable. The watch has gained 5 seconds in 24 hrs so very happy with that.
Very easy to read the second time zone too. Picked it up for $399 from Ashford.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening(try to picture Shirley Bassey singing this one)..

_Golden Eye..
Here's the watch, the watch with the Midas touch..
A spider's touch..
Beckons you to check the time before you sin..
But don't put it on, don't put it on&#8230;_


----------



## Badiker

Airman 18


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance




----------



## PKC




----------



## castlk




----------



## pelican_oh

Hello!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Double Twelve


----------



## Jesus Jones

What is that chronograph?!?!?!?!?! Tell me it's an auto and not 46mm!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones

Vlance said:


>


This!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

***** Jones said:


> This!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Ha... it's a quartz chrono. 42mm. For sale on the bay for $249 I think. Pretty reasonable


----------



## Jesus Jones

Thanks, looked too good to be true 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

On a Bonetto Cinturini 324...


----------



## Thunder1

*Da Chief* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## cghorr01

Combat 6 Classic 43









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a *DT*..


----------



## Thunder1

*Da Chief* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Badiker

Airman 18


----------



## Winstons88

Newest piece


----------



## castlk




----------



## tommk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## foxzone




----------



## Badiker

Airman 18


----------



## scubaboy60

Just got this in the door, very nice.


----------



## Thunder1

A *DT* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## sanik




----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

*Da Chief * for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Badiker

Airman 18


----------



## Quantumleap

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sugman




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Vlance




----------



## hooperman42

What model is this? Very nice.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Thunder1

A switch to the Golden Eye..hard for me to stash this one in the back of the watch drawer..


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## romainelettuce

The only one I have.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the Blue Bezel Brother to the BBB..


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

Too cold for a metal bracelet now.


----------



## booboobear

Today, its the GL0087 on Militat Super Engineer II Straight-End bracelet. Really pleased with this bracelet, a new arrival that's a bit on the hefty side and adds some weight to the overall package, but I think it works well on this watch. I'm also enjoying the simplistic white-on-black dial on this Combat Sub. The hands just jump out at you when you glance down at the watch; there is _never_ a question of what time it is!


----------



## cuthbert

Airman.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## medic1

Yesterday


----------



## medic1

Tonight


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## medic1

Hey, come on guys, where's the Glycine love? Post some photos. 
Btw, Has anyone noticed how accurate these Glycines are? This one is more accurate than either of my Rolexes. Pretty cool for something I picked up at the Glycine fire sale on ebay.









On the keyboard


----------



## booboobear

Can't decide today . . . the Base 22 on a Barton tan Gaucho strap . . .








. . . or on a Strapcode Endmill bracelet?


----------



## Thunder1

A Glycine 'Noon' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## fiskadoro

Airman No. 1 Reissue


----------



## sanik




----------



## gychang03

sanik said:


>


lookin good


----------



## medic1

Little Pic


----------



## Relo60

Good morning folks😺🌞


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

Another day with the mortal combat sub


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## Thunder1

The *Green Goblin* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## castlk




----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14644873


I wanted to like this watch so much but I couldn't get over the fact that the date color was nearly pink!
Ended up returning it back to Costco.


----------



## Ponder2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd

Cool Watch Syndrome said:


> I wanted to like this watch so much but I couldn't get over the fact that the date color was nearly pink!
> Ended up returning it back to Costco.


Oh, thanks!!! I have this watch and now will notice that!


----------



## Split-2nd

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## Sugman

Cool Watch Syndrome said:


> I wanted to like this watch so much but I couldn't get over the fact that the date color was nearly pink!
> Ended up returning it back to Costco.


I admit, it took some getting used to. A black wheel with white numbers would have been so much better. But for the price vs. watch, I can deal with it.


----------



## Sugman

A better colored date wheel on this one...


----------



## Vlance

Sugman said:


> I admit, it took some getting used to. A black wheel with white numbers would have been so much better. But for the price vs. watch, I can deal with it.


Weird they went with the white date wheel on a blacked out watch. Looks cool though man


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome

Another glycine today


----------



## Badiker

Airman 18


----------



## Fotis Calphas

Getting ready for an evening walk









Στάλθηκε από το VTR-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Sugman




----------



## medic1

Sugman said:


> A better colored date wheel on this one...
> 
> View attachment 14647415


Colorful.... it caught my eye... :-!


----------



## watchme2u

Great looking watch! Strap looks quite comfy, too!


----------



## Quantumleap

It's raining, but I'm badass!










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Quantumleap

Deleted


----------



## Vlance

TGIF


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Thunder1

Switched from the Oris 65 'Honey' to this Golden Eye after he UT-TT game earlier today...


----------



## castlk




----------



## Bryden




----------



## Thunder1

*Da Chief* today...


----------



## BigEmpty

combat sub red dial


----------



## PKC

Glycine Soda


----------



## hedd

PKC said:


> Glycine Soda
> 
> View attachment 14672465


Hmmm I'd like to see that in the metal. At a glance in this photo, I think I like the busier dial of my GL088. The stark white on black bold indices aren't doing it for me. Need to see some more angles though.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

The *Green Goblin* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

From last night, 1968 Airman on Barton canvas.


----------



## hooperman42

Wearing today


----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## burdy

No. 1 Purist on Haveston









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo

Just came in.....
Managed to find one with the old logo and non yellow indexes.



















Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 7 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tloupe

W/nato









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Badiker

Airman 18


----------



## jim teo

"Ghost Bezel" for today....


----------



## anrex

tu2


----------



## anrex

``


----------



## tloupe

Comfort









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## castlk




----------



## tommk

In its element: on a plane 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex

m``


----------



## BenWriter

Combat moonphase (I love the blue sunray dial)


----------



## jim teo

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 7 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

SST12 GMT









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterClean

Combat Sub


----------



## panucorodolfo

SST12 Purist









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## castlk




----------



## Yankchef

Combat sub goldeneye on Burgundy chevron strap. Digging this combo. I've had trouble finding a strap I really like with this watch









Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

Pumpkin SST 12 today.









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## papamoai

GL0065


----------



## Thunder1

Yankchef said:


> Combat sub goldeneye on Burgundy chevron strap. Digging this combo. I've had trouble finding a strap I really like with this watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


Love this watch!!..have you given a brown strap like this one some thought?..


----------



## Vlance




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Yankchef

I actually just bought an oem glycine strap very similar to that but it has airman embossed into it. People don't notice stuff like that tho and I did buy it well for my airman. But I like this chevron strap. I also like expansion bracelets, I may be the only that does lol but I think they're convenient and work with more military type watches









Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

Pretty excited about 36mm Combat 6 coming in soon. Been eying this one for years and finally pulled the trigger. Will post once it arrives!


----------



## castlk




----------



## panucorodolfo

SST12 on a green nato, Mexican breakfast on the background.









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo

castlk said:


> View attachment 14717355


I really like this one. The only thing that concerns me is its size. Does it sit well for a 43mm watch?
Here's mine......



















Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 7 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## frigaliment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## schumacher62

if anyone has any experience with sending in a watch to glycine usa (to replace this hesalite with sapphire) let me know. i've called and sent emails but am told "just send it in and we will maybe be able to do it" which isn't good enough for me. that's to international watch service center and for a $28 service evaluation fee.

anyone?


----------



## Vlance

schumacher62 said:


> if anyone has any experience with sending in a watch to glycine usa (to replace this hesalite with sapphire) let me know. i've called and sent emails but am told "just send it in and we will maybe be able to do it" which isn't good enough for me. that's to international watch service center and for a $28 service evaluation fee.
> 
> anyone?


Why bother replacing the hesalite? That's one of the cool features of the watch. Just buy some poly watch for $10 and give er a good polish once in awhile.


----------



## schumacher62

Vlance said:


> Why bother replacing the hesalite? That's one of the cool features of the watch. Just buy some poly watch for $10 and give er a good polish once in awhile.


i do agree. i've done that maybe six times already haha! how many polywatch treatments can a crystal withstand? it seems to scratch with a shirt cuff...


----------



## Vlance

schumacher62 said:


> i do agree. i've done that maybe six times already haha! how many polywatch treatments can a crystal withstand? it seems to scratch with a shirt cuff...


I used to own that watch and liked the charm of the hesalite. Overall loved it but ended up selling it cause I realized I needed to have the date.

It's a pretty thick crystal so it should last ages. If you're insistent on replacing it with sapphire maybe someone else may know more than I.

Best of luck.


----------



## panucorodolfo

Glycine Noon Purist









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

GL0232


----------



## Nipperdog

My Month old Blue Sub GL0077


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Nipperdog said:


> My Month old Blue Sub GL0077


A blue beauty


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Nipperdog said:


> My Month old Blue Sub GL0077


A blue beauty


----------



## panucorodolfo

Glycine DC4, Glenfidich and we burned down the turkey..









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo

Merry Christmas everyone......










Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 7 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

panucorodolfo said:


> Glycine DC4, Glenfidich and we burned down the turkey..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


Lol ***** man. No whiskey and cooking for you


----------



## panucorodolfo

Vlance said:


> Lol ***** man. No whiskey and cooking for you


Indeed ha ha ha..

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

Something more classic for Xmas


----------



## castlk




----------



## Relo60

Double Twelve today☃❄🎄


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## jrbubas

On zulu









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo




----------



## will70

Just traded a Garmin Sports GPS watch for this Glycine Combat Sub. My first Glycine. I have to say I am pleased and pleasantly surprised. It wears very comfortably. Feels substantial when I hold it in my hands. Looks to be a very solidly constructed watch. I even like the Arabic numerals and how they help me quickly assess the time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yankchef

Starting the new year with my airman sst pumpkin purist!!









Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## TrailerTrash

Glycine Airman 18 GMT. My Chrimbo pressy from DW. So far, I am liking it a lot.


----------



## TrailerTrash

Glycine Airman 18 GMT. My Chrimbo pressy from DW. So far, I am liking it a lot.

View attachment 14749289


----------



## Vlance




----------



## aabikrman

GLO65 This watch was a steal....My first Glycine, comfortable, 3 time zones and looks great !


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## castlk




----------



## Spirit of the Watch

An almond tart and a Turk Khavesi w/ milk at the Cevahir Mall Kahve Dunyasi.


----------



## TrailerTrash

A cafe in a mall in Istanbul - interesting location.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## oso2276

Incursore









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## przemyslaw




----------



## Thunder1

The _Green Goblin_ for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Yankchef

Still rocking the 39mm base 18 









Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek

Wearing the Airman at work today. Love the size...


----------



## booboobear

Double Twelve on a Man Cave Leather distressed leather strap.


----------



## castlk




----------



## mydemise

This just arrived here from UPS (@8:45pm). I'm really excited for this one. It's the third Glycine in my collection and the first real 24 hour dial watch I have owned...

Glycine Airman DC-4 'Purist'


----------



## Sugman

My wife did a really nice job painting my son's bedroom...


----------



## Paneraiguy1

Wearing my Airman GL055. Great piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slickvolt

Damn...lol, lesson learned dont drink until after the food is cooked/served...yikes...got a little ahead of yourself...wow


----------



## slickvolt

Number 456 of only 500 special edition Pepsi Combat Subs with the improved ETA 2824-2, Sellita 26 jewel movement....


----------



## slickvolt

Nice airman.


----------



## mconlonx

What Glycine are you returning for refund to Watchgooroo today?

This one:


----------



## tommk

Why? Because of the hand being off? That’s like < $20 to get aligned at a local watchmaker.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan360

mconlonx said:


> What Glycine are you returning for refund to Watchgooroo today?
> 
> This one:
> 
> View attachment 14771303


hand alignment is an easy fix


----------



## hedd

I would still rather ship something back for free and have a virgin watch for a while. Why take on even $20 of responsibility?


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## mydemise




----------



## castlk




----------



## will70

Glycine GL0076 Combat Sub
Out of all the watches I have owned this is the most comfortably wearing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## castlk




----------



## WeirdGuy

castlk said:


> View attachment 14789019


Your pictures are ALL the same. Its like you rotate through the same 3 pictures and thats it. And they're all of your watches being half-hidden by your cuff. That gets totally boring to look at all the time when someone posts the same pic/few pics all the time. It begs the question... Why even post a pic? Change that s**t up! I cant be the only one that notices this.


----------



## WeirdGuy

Received my first-ever Glycine yesterday. Gotta say, I totally dig it. Took the stock NATO off and put on this dark blue Barton canvas.


----------



## ChuckW

Just arrived today, Combat 7 Vintage. Ashford has 'em on sale for $269.


----------



## WeirdGuy

ChuckW said:


> Just arrived today, Combat 7 Vintage. Ashford has 'em on sale for $269.


When I look on their site, it says $445.00. Where are you getting the $269.00 price?


----------



## WeirdGuy

I'd go buy one right now if that $269.00 price was showing on their site.


----------



## ChuckW

WeirdGuy said:


> When I look on their site, it says $445.00. Where are you getting the $269.00 price?


I can't seem to get a working link to the GLO239, but when I use the site filters for Glycine weekly specials, it's there. I think the one at $445 is the GLO122.


----------



## SwissAm

DC-4 GMT on custom Horween one hole strap I made.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise




----------



## Penduyboy




----------



## Penduyboy

Double post....sorry


----------



## Thunder1

Da Chief for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## VicRattlehead

Combat 6 on duty today

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## ktoo

this


----------



## mconlonx

tommk said:


> Why? Because of the hand being off? That's like < $20 to get aligned at a local watchmaker.





dan360 said:


> hand alignment is an easy fix


Is it strange that I don't want to pay more for a new watch or put any work into fixing a brand new watch...?


----------



## yinzburgher

WeirdGuy said:


> I'd go buy one right now if that $269.00 price was showing on their site.


It's $259 right now from watchgooroo on ebay. watchgooroo, Ashford, and Discount Watch Store are now all the same entity with all the same inventory (some here will doubt me but it's true as of this past year). However the prices aren't always the same. So if you see something at one of them, you might want to check the others to see which place has it the cheapest. Ashford now charges tax but DWS does not. You can usually find 10% discount codes for Ashford and DWS. 
Depending on your state, you may need to pay taxes when buying from wg on ebay. And of course there is cash back if you're into that. Anyway, if you're cool with acrylic, it's a really good deal. There are also some Combat Subs available right now for about $310 if you know the right promo codes.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-39...753176?hash=item4d77a487d8:g:50MAAOSwIgZeFO3~


----------



## SwissAm

Busted out my DC-4 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Robotaz

I love this watch.


----------



## tmvu13

Robotaz said:


> I love this watch.
> 
> *snip!*


What model is that?


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yankeexpress

tmvu13 said:


> What model is that?


Reference 3898.14.

The triangle version is a challenge to find, especially on bracelet


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## erikesp

Combat Sub Ghost bezel


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ChuckW

Combat 7 Vintage on a Haveston canvas single pass through.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the _Green Goblin_..


----------



## castlk




----------



## Barge




----------



## Badiker

Airman 18


----------



## castlk




----------



## hooperman42




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## SwissAm

hooperman42 said:


> View attachment 14832361


What in the bootleg swap meet hell is this thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Airman D12😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SwissAm

DC-4 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bracque

joepac said:


> Incursore III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


that is a beautiful watch!


----------



## bracque

i can't get my bracelet sized right so not wearing my brand new combat sub.


----------



## joepac

bracque said:


> that is a beautiful watch!


Thank you... It's my Panerai alternative 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later in the afternoon/evening..


----------



## Solarisminor

My new-to-me F104. LOVE IT! Had a Ningaloo Reef previously but sold it and regret it.


----------



## FL410

Airman 18 GMT. I was tinkering around and just put it on this jubilee bracelet I had laying around, and it actually kind of works!


----------



## Sugman

Stole a strap from a Citizen watch I have...works pretty well...


----------



## Usafwolfe

Enjoying my new Air Force Blue Combat Sub!


----------



## Usafwolfe

Enjoying my new Air Force Blue Combat Sub!


----------



## moberf

Combat 6 Moonphase today. Finally we get some sunshine!


----------



## mconlonx

Airman 18 GMT on an EO MN strap.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## scott99

mconlonx said:


> Airman 18 GMT on an EO MN strap.
> 
> View attachment 14858147


Love this one !


----------



## digisquid

One of my favs...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## scott99

mconlonx said:


> Airman 18 GMT on an EO MN strap.
> 
> View attachment 14858147


Love this one !


----------



## digisquid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410

F-104. Haven't had this one out in a while.


----------



## tpacavalcante

castlk said:


> View attachment 14830743


Hello, what case size and lug to lug is that? I've found on the website only in 43 mm... it's too big to me. 

Thanks


----------



## Jim L

GL0057


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk




----------



## rickyriz

tpacavalcante said:


> Hello, what case size and lug to lug is that? I've found on the website only in 43 mm... it's too big to me.
> 
> Thanks


Case 43mm, l2l 49mm. I have a 6,75 wrist and I wear without problems, even if yes, it's on the big size and the dial is quite large. 
If you prefer a smaller one choose the 41mm combat 7 (without date and sapphire though), bezel and glass have more vintage look than the 6, in my opinion.


----------



## ChuckW

rickyriz said:


> Case 43mm, l2l 49mm. I have a 6,75 wrist and I wear without problems, even if yes, it's on the big size and the dial is quite large.
> If you prefer a smaller one choose the 41mm combat 7 (without date and sapphire though), bezel and glass have more vintage look than the 6, in my opinion.


Yes, the Combat 7 Vintage has a plexiglass/hesalite crystal, which is more of an old school vibe. It also features more WR than the Combat 6 (100m). The model is GLO239, which ashford.com has for the same $279 price as the Combat 6. It's also on fleabay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-3943-19AT-TB9-Combat-7-Vintage-Automatic-41mm-Black-Dial-GL0239/332719753176?epid=12021416822&hash=item4d77a487d8:g:50MAAOSwIgZeFO3~


----------



## colorblind




----------



## svarionman




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Sub-on-Nato: Saturday standard


----------



## ToBeDetermined

View attachment 14873345


Sub-on-Nato: Saturday standard


----------



## Thunder1

All day today..


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## castlk




----------



## uscgmac

Just got it today









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## jim teo

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 7


----------



## Skellig

Airman. What a great travel watch. So easy to read both time zones.


----------



## Rearmount




----------



## kinglee

Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## schumacher62

yesterday. but how would you know haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeizeTheMeans

My new-to-me Glycine Combat 6. I've actually seen this _exact_ watch in this thread, since I bought it from a WUS member. LOL









I used to own a Combat Sub and loved that watch, but this thing is just incredible.


----------



## ArmsOfTime




----------



## Badiker

Airman 18


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## panucorodolfo

Bronze Worldtimer









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Msweat000

yankeexpress said:


>


This is nice and I love that strap choice. Love in the inside 24he ring as well! What type of metal is the case? Looks shiny to be bronze/brass.


----------



## Msweat000

ArmsOfTime said:


> View attachment 14906675


Holy slopes. That bezel bevel is amazing!


----------



## castlk




----------



## cghorr01

Incursore









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Thunder1

A blue theme for me today...


----------



## pickle puss

Airman 18


----------



## yinzburgher

Double Twelve today!









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Proenski




----------



## sanik




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99

Been spending the last few days with my new Airman.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman

A new arrival...


----------



## CCURT88




----------



## Sugman




----------



## scott99

Proenski said:


> View attachment 14927007


Wow ! That blue is stunning ! May have to get this one (if I can find it). Reminds me of some Hamilton Khaki X-Winds that I've seen.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Sugman




----------



## J.D.B.

Iggy #1


----------



## Thunder1

The *Green Goblin* for me today..


----------



## J.D.B.

Iggy #2


----------



## yankeexpress

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Thunder1

Aftermarket strap?...


----------



## Sugman




----------



## castlk




----------



## hooperman42




----------



## J.D.B.

Iggy #3, received in pieces.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just received today!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

The *Blue Bezel Brother* to the *Bronze Blue Bomber* for me today..


----------



## cghorr01

Incursore for Sunday









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Ponder2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

To 'Combat' the day's dreary weather..


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Thunder1

The *Green Goblin* to start the day off for me.. 








For later this afternoon/evening, *Da Chief.*.


----------



## pickle puss

My newest, of course.


----------



## Thunder1

pickle puss said:


> My newest, of course.
> 
> View attachment 15006379


I must say. something of a looker!!..


----------



## Thunder1

A nice piece of wrist wear that's hard to ignore..








For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## nello

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 14944379


Do you have any pics of this one in natural light? I am trying to judge the blue before I spend the money.


----------



## Patagonico

Glycine Combat 7


----------



## Patagonico

Glycine Combat 7 Vitage


----------



## WeirdGuy

Flipping between the two.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## sanik




----------



## audio.bill




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

Nice day


----------



## pickle puss

On leather.


----------



## DaveMac

My 36mm Combat Classic 6 (with the now defunct winged crown logo) on a Colareb strap.


----------



## clubcourage




----------



## Firecrow911

Shot taken with a ring light and magnifier... gorgeous!









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## audio.bill




----------



## Thunder1

audio.bill said:


> View attachment 15017557


What is the reference code for this baby?...are the numerals gold coated or is the light just catching them that way?..


----------



## audio.bill

Thunder1 said:


> What is the reference code for this baby?...are the numerals gold coated or is the light just catching them that way?..


The markers and hands are rose gold plated but it's not a current model. It's from before Glycine's acquisition by Invicta, reference number 3924.11AT.LBK7H. I have both this version and the black dial version which I shared here two days ago. You can see both detailed in the PDF attachment although my black dial version came brand new on a dark brown leather strap instead of black. :-!


----------



## Thunder1

audio.bill said:


> The markers and hands are rose gold plated but it's not a current model. It's from before Glycine's acquisition by Invicta, reference number 3924.11AT.LBK7H. I have both this version and the black dial version which I shared here two days ago. You can see both detailed in the PDF attachment although my black dial version came brand new on a dark brown leather strap instead of black. :-!


Thanx!!..I'll have to keep an eye out for them..


----------



## davek35

Glycine Combat 6 Classic 36mm. I had been looking at 36-37mm watches and this one showed up for sale. Just got it and I really like it! Larger dial in a smaller case.. nice!


----------



## castlk




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

An afternoon switch to a less formal wrist offering..


----------



## castlk




----------



## LDoc

Airman 46 Ref# 3820 on Di-Modell strap.


----------



## Thunder1

For the rest of the afternoon/evening..


----------



## sanik

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15029801&d=1586769560&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## Sugman




----------



## rschmidt97

Fresh eBay Acquisition, my new GL0083.
Sold off all my Glycines last year to fund other purchases. I just couldn't go on without a Combat Sub in my watch box any longer.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## sanik




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## sanik




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman




----------



## tmvu13




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## jkingrph

SST 12 pumpkin GMt


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Ponder2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..I switched out the black leather strap I had ordered for it to a brown leather strap..just works out better for me in the looks department..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Thunder1




----------



## daniel954

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## dan360

freqmgr88 said:


> View attachment 15063769


Next on my search list is that very one. Looks great!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## I29alpha

Love the 36mm


----------



## Sugman

I was really thinking about a new Combat Sub, but decided swapping out the bracelet for a strap I already had was much cheaper.


----------



## Michael 808

My latest, this brand is draining my bank acct:/


----------



## Thunder1




----------



## kinglee

Wishing my vintage combat sub would hurry back from repair.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## peppeducati

Received this bad boy yesterday, finally! Still can't believe what I paid for it new and has old logo. Best part is rubber strap smells like Vanilla just like my Oris Aquis!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Airman Double 12:-!😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jimbo85281




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, another recent arrival..


----------



## sanik




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the work week off with..


----------



## pickle puss

Airman 18


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## colorblind




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## rschmidt97

Sold a GL0094 last year to fund a purchase, it had drilled lugs, never thought I’d find one new like that again. I ordered a new GL0094 from watchgooroo last Friday, got it today and to my surprise it’s got drilled lugs. I got my old watch back. Just can’t get enough of that blue bezel! Check out gooroo on eBay if you’re interested, got mine for $319.00.


----------



## MrDisco99

Pool's open!


----------



## flapsslatsup




----------



## flapsslatsup




----------



## castlk




----------



## cottontop

The Big Brown Truck comes late in the day to our house in the mountains. He showed up around 8:00pm Wednesday evening and dropped off my very first Glycine. 36mm and I love it already. Will probably order a Combat Sub next.
Joe


----------



## Thunder1

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15098515
> 
> View attachment 15098517
> 
> 
> The Big Brown Truck comes late in the day to our house in the mountains. He showed up around 8:00pm Wednesday evening and dropped off my very first Glycine. 36mm and I love it already. Will probably order a Combat Sub next.
> Joe


Lookin' good...lookin' *real* good..


----------



## Skellig

Trying a dark brown leather on my Worldtimer today. Think it works?


----------



## TheBrownHope

Moon at 100 tonight


----------



## Sugman




----------



## recapt

sanik said:


>


Great combo! What strap is that?


----------



## sanik

recapt said:


> Great combo! What strap is that?


Barton canvas.


----------



## Thunder1

Started the day off with a Sub..


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Sub..








*Da Chief* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## thedonn007

GL0094, not sure what color the dial is though. I am thinking it is black.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CAAzTIdnSer/


----------



## army scope jockey

Pumpkin circa 1968









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel954

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67

My first one, the GL0093, or Golden Eye:


----------



## Thunder1

Falco 67 said:


> My first one, the GL0093, or Golden Eye:
> 
> View attachment 15111359


A most excellent pick up..it also looks fine w/ a brown leather strap...


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## cottontop

thedonn007 said:


> GL0094, not sure what color the dial is though. I am thinking it is black.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CAAzTIdnSer/


Yes, I believe the dial is black. I almost bought this one but I opted for the GL0083 (posted at the bottom of this page). I am still thinking about the GL0094.
Joe


----------



## cottontop

GL0083 arrived yesterday evening. This is 42mm and before I ordered it I thought it was going to be too large for me but the fact that the dial itself without the crown measures 32mm thus making it wear and look smaller. The curved down lugs help also. I also changed out the Nato strap for a Hadley-Roma tan leather strap.
Joe


----------



## Thunder1

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15115885
> 
> View attachment 15115891
> 
> 
> GL0083 arrived yesterday evening. This is 42mm and before I ordered it I thought it was going to be too large for me but the fact that the dial itself without the crown measures 32mm thus making it wear and look smaller. The curved down lugs help also. I also changed out the Nato strap for a Hadley-Roma tan leather strap.
> Joe


Good choice, sir..I'll be probably adding that one to my herd at some point, as well..and, a most excellent choice in straps..thinking I might go w/ a tan canvas strap when I pull the trigger on this one..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## dubhead

Combat classic open heart. Sometimes I just get lost in that little hole and forgot about the time.


----------



## TheOracle

Base 22


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## jarlleif

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the *Green Goblin*..


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## Thunder1

For this morning, my latest haul from the Ashford sales.a GL0271...


----------



## Barge




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## przemyslaw




----------



## przemyslaw




----------



## Michael 808




----------



## Thunder1




----------



## cottontop

Barge said:


>


Wow! That is really nice. What model number is that?
Joe


----------



## cottontop

This one today.
Joe


----------



## Usafwolfe

My new Rootbeer today! Really love this watch!


----------



## Usafwolfe

Double post.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the work week off w/ a Golden Eye..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Thunder1

To start the day off..


----------



## panucorodolfo

Base 22 Mystery









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15131519
> 
> 
> This one today.
> Joe


Damn, that blue looks pretty good. It's a lot different than the Ashford/eBay pics. And I don't have a blue chronometer...yet.


----------



## Michael 808

This just in!! Sorry for the horrible photos, it's a good'ern


----------



## Sugman

Damn...great minds, and all...

This one just came in this afternoon.


----------



## Michael 808

Sugman said:


> Damn...great minds, and all...
> 
> This one just came in this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 15140297
> 
> View attachment 15140301


I'll be damned, must be something in this Tennessee water!! I like the watch, I have the black bezel version too, hard to decide which I like better, I'm thrilled with both of them! Congrats on yours!!


----------



## Craustin1

Nice new combats there folks!


----------



## Sugman

Michael 808 said:


> I'll be damned, must be something in this Tennessee water!! I like the watch, I have the black bezel version too, hard to decide which I like better, I'm thrilled with both of them! Congrats on yours!!


Congrats back at ya'. Maybe the "something in the water" is a good reason to drink more beer...I never make impulsive decisions after too much beer...

I thought about the black one, too, but already have a GL0244 that has a black dial and case. I'm really liking the GL0187 bronze/black one, though.


----------



## pickle puss

Another "just in" arrived.
I couldn't resist an Ashford sale that got this home at under 300.00 (at least that's the excuse this time)


----------



## Michael 808

Damn right guys, lets keep this trend going!!

Oh, Sugman, I'm all about drinking more beer


----------



## Thunder1

pickle puss said:


> View attachment 15140777
> 
> 
> Another "just in" arrived.
> I couldn't resist an Ashford sale that got this home at under 300.00 (at least that's the excuse this time)


Lookin' good, lookin' real good!!..


----------



## Michael 808

pickle puss said:


> View attachment 15140777
> 
> 
> Another "just in" arrived.
> I couldn't resist an Ashford sale that got this home at under 300.00 (at least that's the excuse this time)


Of all the versions, I still think that one is my favorite, I believe someone said recently here that you can stop after that one...


----------



## Sugman

Michael 808 said:


> Of all the versions, I still think that one is my favorite, I believe someone said recently here that you can stop after that one...


But they seem to be damn good watches for what they cost. I feel like I ought to stand up in front of the group, introduce myself, and admit I have a problem.


----------



## threno




----------



## cottontop

This beauty arrived at my door yesterday. It is the 42mm GL0094. The dial is black, but I swear the dial looks blue in some light. Maybe it is just an optical illusion created with influence of the blue bezel. I switched out the blue fabric strap for a light brown leather custom made strap.
Joe


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Thunder1

For mowing the lot shortly..


----------



## pickle puss

This at the moment.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Calumets




----------



## AT-38C

Got this last week.










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## dubhead

This guy is sitting on my wrist while I am choosing my next Airman...


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## DaveMac

My No 1 on a green Watch Steward strap.


----------



## medic1

I'm looking for a thin light weight metal bracelet for this watch... anyone have ideas? (emphasis on "Light Weight")


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## AT-38C

On a Barton khaki tan sailcloth.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## andycupra240

Just got my Sub back from the service centre in Holland after the stem pulled straight out when setting it Very quick turnaround, all done under warranty and a nice touch with the handwritten not

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## andycupra240

Be rude not to add a wristy









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha




----------



## medic1




----------



## johnny_b2

My new combat sub. Loving it 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

johnny_b2 said:


> My new combat sub. Loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Nice combo...I like it.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman




----------



## MrDisco99

Pool time


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## dub82

My first Glycine watch - the Glycine Airman GMT GL0151


----------



## Alathea

Combat 6 Vint. Just got it the other day, along with the Combat 6 on bracelet. Very dressy, that one.


----------



## Thunder1

A late afternoon switch..


----------



## mbrman




----------



## Penduyboy




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the *Blue Bezel Brother *to the *BBB*..


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## AurelioS

My Airman 17 "Sphair", model 3927.2

Happy Monday! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Craustin1

New arrival today, has the old logo. On old custom bund strap.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Alathea

Combat 6 classic


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Earthbound

Just arrived today. Pretty unreal for $300. Really impressed. No bezel play or movement. Crown movement felt great. Will add though that Ashford showed a pre Invicta model for sale. Not that it really matters to me, being this is my first Glycine and only spent $300. It really wears like a much more expensive piece! And it has orange on it so it gets an extra star!


----------



## Alathea

48mm Sub- post mowing


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## booboobear




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman




----------



## cottontop

Blue dial and bezel quartz chronograph for Thursday. Changed out the bracelet for a dark (Navy) blue leather strap.
Joe


----------



## LDoc

Glycine Airman 46 WorldTime | Ref. 3820


----------



## threno

DC-4 12hour on a single-pass leather strap:


----------



## threno

deleted double post


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## dub82

My newly acquired Glycine Airman GMT GL0151


----------



## Thunder1

For much of the day today..


----------



## AT-38C

Father's Day gift Combat Sub on a Barton leather strap.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Sugman




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## mconlonx

Psyched to have just picked up one of these (36mm).


----------



## ohhenry1

mconlonx said:


> Psyched to have just picked up one of these (36mm).


Very nice! I'd be totally psyched too. Am I correct in my thinking that this must be a discontinued model?

As far as I know, the only 36mm watches they currently make are those sunburst models (pretty sure it was you who had it in blue; I have the same).

But if the one you have pictured can be had for new, please share where, as I'd be mighty interested, myself.


----------



## mconlonx

ohhenry1 said:


> Very nice! I'd be totally psyched too. Am I correct in my thinking that this must be a discontinued model?
> 
> As far as I know, the only 36mm watches they currently make are those sunburst models (pretty sure it was you who had it in blue; I have the same).
> 
> But if the one you have pictured can be had for new, please share where, as I'd be mighty interested, myself.


When I found out about them, I was completely devastated to find out that they had been discontinued for some time. Someone here on WUS bought NOS off ebay and flipped it because it just wasn't what he was looking for. My lucky day. There's one currently on the bay with a starting bid of $250, if you're interested...

Yes, I had and sold the blue version. Was thinking hard on the silver dial model, or even another blue one, and then this popped up. No-brainer... Love these 36mm 6s.


----------



## walpow

This arrived in the mail yesterday. Fantastic deal because of a tiny imperfection. Shown in second photo with its elderly uncle.


----------



## ohhenry1

mconlonx said:


> When I found out about them, I was completely devastated to find out that they had been discontinued for some time. Someone here on WUS bought NOS off ebay and flipped it because it just wasn't what he was looking for. My lucky day. There's one currently on the bay with a starting bid of $250, if you're interested...
> 
> Yes, I had and sold the blue version. Was thinking hard on the silver dial model, or even another blue one, and then this popped up. No-brainer... Love these 36mm 6s.


Thanks for the heads up on the eBay auction. I've been buying too many watches lately, plus it doesn't look like there'd be any kind of warranty on this one, so I think I'll continue to lay low for now.

What made you decide to sell the blue one? Was under the impression that you quite liked it.


----------



## mconlonx

ohhenry1 said:


> What made you decide to sell the blue one? Was under the impression that you quite liked it.


Maybe boredom? Or the need for funds to cover another purchase? I convinced myself that the hands were too short and not visible enough in some light/angles. Reality is that no watch is perfect and that one did it for me in more ways than most. Only thing that keeps me from regret is that they are still available, and pop up at deal prices - also used - with some regularity.

In any case, I'm not one to have multiples of the same brand or model, so this one will probably satisfy for a while...


----------



## Alathea

Glycine DC-4


----------



## Thunder1

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15238473
> 
> View attachment 15238475


Lookin' good...lookin' real good..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Skynet3132

One half of today's new arrivals. 39mm and it's perfect.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Skynet3132

had this one on for the last couple days. getting a good feel for the perlon. nice lightweight option for hot summers.


----------



## fiskadoro

Airman No. 1 "Purist" reissue


----------



## jhdscript

I m looking for a vintage airman


----------



## mconlonx

Combat 6 36mm.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Airman Double Twelve 40mm today. Happy Thursday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Michael 808




----------



## ltb828




----------



## ltb828




----------



## Michael 808




----------



## Glyc1n3

Airman DC-4 Purist with Red, White & Blue NATO strap for Independence Day


----------



## Steve09876

Vintage SST, recently purchased. I have a couple questions if anyone is kind enough to answer.
Firstly, the second hand hack doesn't operate using the fine wire between the 2/4, but it does operate by pulling the crown out to the third click stopping the hand wherever it may be. Is this normal for particular models?
Secondly, the winding crown isn't original and I'd like to replace it with what I believe to be the correct cross hatched crown. What are the dimensions/ specifications I require?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tony Duronio

Golden eye...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AT-38C

New strap on the Combat Sub 46.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AT-38C

Combat Sub Vintage 42 on a Barton Khaki Tan Sailcloth band.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

I just put a blue Strapsco leather strap on my Combat 6, 36mm. I think it makes the watch look even better than it did.
Joe


----------



## Skynet3132

Yesterday, but also today


----------



## ltb828




----------



## Sugman




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## grumpymachinist

This beauty just showed up on my front porch last night:


----------



## bdev




----------



## Michael 808

Still really enjoying this one, have a brown version still wrapped up waiting on the new to wear off on this one, has yet to happen


----------



## walpow




----------



## Thunder1

A 'Golden Eye' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Started off the day w/ *The Chief..








For later this afternoon/evening..







*


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## MitchCumsteen

fredskijj said:


> View attachment 12937801


What model is that??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpymachinist

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 15349938


This is a sexy watch. I don't think I could resist buying a purist version. Lucky for my budget, I have yet to see one.


----------



## Thunder1

All day for me..


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## cottontop

Combat 6, 36mm. Wearing today. Date has been corrected.
Joe


----------



## sanik




----------



## Skyjuice

Reporting for duty Sir!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jhdscript

Where do you buy a vintage glycine watch ?


----------



## Thunder1

A Glycine to start the weekend for me, as well..


----------



## sanik




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Thunder1

And a Combat Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Time4Watches

GL0055 for me today...


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Sugman

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 15373089


Nice pic!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Combat Chrono


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Just picked this up from Ashford. I gotta say, I'm digging the two tone. It's not nearly as flashy as I feared, it homage-y with being too much of a homage and $350-ish isn't bad for a watch with a Swiss movement, even if it's SW200 based (I think. Is there a way to tell if it's a Selitta or ETA without taking the back off?)

My two requests would be a tapered bracelet and screw links for said tapered bracelet.

Not my pic.


----------



## bruy

Airman No. 1 for today.


----------



## Ponder2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdev




----------



## Sugman




----------



## jarlleif

Took this on my way into work today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

GL0083 with aftermarket tan leather strap. I think it goes great with the tan markers and hands.
Joe


----------



## cottontop

Time4Watches said:


> GL0055 for me today...
> View attachment 15372955
> View attachment 15372958
> View attachment 15372957


I love the grey leather strap. That watch goes great with it.
Joe


----------



## cottontop

bdev said:


> View attachment 15381478


What's the model number. I like it.
Joe


----------



## jhdscript

Glycine is an undervalued brand. My next watch will be a glycine !


----------



## bdev

cottontop said:


> What's the model number. I like it.
> Joe


Model 3938.002


----------



## Nightwolf2369

Joined the Glycine gang today when this came in just now. Rocking the GL1004 in blue. Digging it for sure.


----------



## Sugman

Nightwolf2369 said:


> View attachment 15384490
> 
> 
> Joined the Glycine gang today when this came in just now. Rocking the GL1004 in blue. Digging it for sure.


I have this one, too...enjoy!


----------



## cottontop

Yesterday I wore my GL0083 Combat Sub. Today it is the GL0094 Combat Sub. I really like the dark blue bezel insert on this one.
Joe


----------



## Tony Duronio

KMU 48









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch




----------



## Skyjuice

The white hour, minute and second hands make this watch very legible.
Apparently the lume has been updated to Super-LumiNova C3 as per the Glycine website.


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Sunday😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## kinglee

All week. Much more comfortable on leather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

And a Glycine for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## roberev

Combat 6 (43mm) on 8" wrist


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruy

Just received this today!


----------



## cottontop

Combat 6, 36mm w/ blue leather aftermarket strap.
Joe


----------



## Thunder1

We're getting a much needed light, but steady, rain this morning...so, for most of the day today...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## mgeoffriau

Skyjuice said:


> View attachment 15386663
> 
> 
> The white hour, minute and second hands make this watch very legible.
> Apparently the lume has been updated to Super-LumiNova C3 as per the Glycine website.


Really nice...the small numbers at the 10m intervals are interesting, though. Not sure if I like those or not.


----------



## grumpymachinist

Haven't worn this one in a while.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## FBach

Time4Watches said:


> GL0055 for me today...
> View attachment 15372955
> View attachment 15372958
> View attachment 15372957


Maybe the nicest Glycine/strap combo I've seen...and I have many.
Wish list.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## ChristopherWalken’sCrack

Chief Purist on a 60's NDC Paratrooper.


----------



## FBach

Glycine day.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FBach

bruy said:


> Airman No. 1 for today.
> 
> View attachment 15377397


GREAT combination....strap from where?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FBach

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15238473
> 
> View attachment 15238475


That is an unusually good photo.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

FBach said:


> That is an unusually good photo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks...I get lucky every now and then.


----------



## bdev




----------



## bruy

FBach said:


> GREAT combination....strap from where?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks! I got the strap from cheapestnatostraps.com last year.


----------



## FBach

bruy said:


> Thanks! I got the strap from cheapestnatostraps.com last year.


Bought a GL0141 today, just for that strap. Hope I can find it! Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bruy

FBach said:


> Bought a GL0141 today, just for that strap. Hope I can find it! Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Here's the closest one they have on their website:









Perlon strap Beige







www.cheapestnatostraps.com





Congrats and enjoy your new watch, and hopefully, your new strap as well!


----------



## FBach

bruy said:


> Here's the closest one they have on their website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perlon strap Beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cheapestnatostraps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and enjoy your new watch, and hopefully, your new strap as well!


Order placed, thanks!!!!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1

Hot humid summer, I got tired of wet leather and heavy SS. Got a plastic watch band. I wear it loose, get it wet all the time, it doesn't stick on the skin like rubber or silicone, and I'm set until the fall....


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## medic1

Another shot of the plastic band.... super summer functional....


----------



## FBach

Off to work....yes, on a Saturday....









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Jesus Jones

Testing out my new bracelet, it's eventually going on my DC4 but I was wearing this so I tested it out.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## ToBeDetermined

FBach said:


> Off to work....yes, on a Saturday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Great watch, great strap, great photo


----------



## FL410

AT work...


----------



## Davidofs.cz

My name is "Goldeneye"


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## FBach

p

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FBach

Corrected date









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ *Da Chief*..


----------



## Tony Duronio

This one...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_wrist

yankeexpress said:


> The newer versions of the GL0281 and GL0242 have reverted to the old logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My $140 nato and Hat, the difference between what I paid from Gnomon for the blue dial and what I paid for the green from eBay.


The Bronze combat sub with the green dial - does that green fade from a light green to a darker green from 12 o'clock to 6 o'clock? I'm looking online at different websites I've seen some websites describing it as that (Gnomon) and other site just saying it's a green dial. I can't tell if it's just the glare that makes it look like that or it really is a color difference on the dial. I heard it's the same with the blue and black dial versions where it goes from lighter to darker going from top of the dial down to the bottom 6 o'clock position.

There are different pictures floating around too that makes it difficult to tell and they all have the same model number. I'm interested in the GL0281, below are some pics from different sites selling the GL0281 both with new "old" logos but one has that fading dial and the other has just a dark matte green color (almost black). Again both Model GL0281.

Hopefully someone can shine some light on these Bonze Combat subs. There seem to be so many different pictures and versions out there all with the same model number. Some with the winged Glycine logo some with the classsic Glycine logo.


----------



## FBach

Today









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## FBach

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening...
> View attachment 15434450


Gradient or solid dial?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

FBach said:


> Gradient or solid dial?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


At this point, I own 2 bronze Glycine Subs...the Gl0281(green dial, brown bezel) & the GL0174(blue dial, blue bezel)..they both have 'gradient dials', i.e. the top half of the dials are lighter than the bottom halfs...it is a great look, imo...and when these babies are on sale at Ashford Watches on the net and WatchGooRoos on the 'bay(as they very frequently are), they represent value propositions that are hard to beat..here's a couple of pics of mine..


----------



## Thunder1

Big_wrist said:


> The Bronze combat sub with the green dial - does that green fade from a light green to a darker green from 12 o'clock to 6 o'clock? I'm looking online at different websites I've seen some websites describing it as that (Gnomon) and other site just saying it's a green dial. I can't tell if it's just the glare that makes it look like that or it really is a color difference on the dial. I heard it's the same with the blue and black dial versions where it goes from lighter to darker going from top of the dial down to the bottom 6 o'clock position.
> 
> There are different pictures floating around too that makes it difficult to tell and they all have the same model number. I'm interested in the GL0281, below are some pics from different sites selling the GL0281 both with new "old" logos but one has that fading dial and the other has just a dark matte green color (almost black). Again both Model GL0281.
> 
> Hopefully someone can shine some light on these Bonze Combat subs. There seem to be so many different pictures and versions out there all with the same model number. Some with the winged Glycine logo some with the classsic Glycine logo.


See my reply below to a similar post to yours..


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Sugman




----------



## knote32

View attachment 15442421


----------



## Thunder1

Da Chief for later today..


----------



## FBach

New one, thanks for the idea!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knote32




----------



## Thunder1

And for 'boys game tonight, something w/ a lot of blue in it for luck(they'll need it)..


----------



## FBach

Sunday workday.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruy




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## scott99

I think my next Glycine is going to be one of the bronze combat subs, thinking about the black one. My only other Glycine right now is a blue Airman GMT model GL0222, absolutely LOVE that watch. But the bronze combat subs are beautiful, and calling out to me.


----------



## FBach

scott99 said:


> I think my next Glycine is going to be one of the bronze combat subs, thinking about the black one. My only other Glycine right now is a blue Airman GMT model GL0222, absolutely LOVE that watch. But the bronze combat subs are beautiful, and calling out to me.


If there is any way you can see one of those bronze Glycine faded dials before purchasing, in person, you should...
Gorgeous, well-built watch, but I returned one immediately due to the faded dial...too cloudy for me.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

scott99 said:


> I think my next Glycine is going to be one of the bronze combat subs, thinking about the black one. My only other Glycine right now is a blue Airman GMT model GL0222, absolutely LOVE that watch. But the bronze combat subs are beautiful, and calling out to me.


I don't think you'll be sorry, especially if you grab one at a sale price on either Ashford Watches.com or WatchGooRoos on the 'bay..


----------



## Half Dozen

Absolutely loving my new 40mm Moonphase.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## TedG954




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Skyjuice

So they say the human eye can see more shades of green than any other color...


----------



## schumacher62

a favorite pen and watch combo. 
Bic Cristal.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman

Unavoidable drops of rain on the crystal...gonna be a rainy day in East Tennessee. I'm kinda liking this Christopher Ward hybrid (Cordura/rubber) strap...


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## sanik




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman

It's this one for today...


----------



## vintage navitimer

This one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## bruy




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the work week off w/ *Da Chief..*


----------



## Relo60

Checking in👍🏼. 😀😷 Monday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For a little later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## K42

New to me 36mm Combat 6.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## acrolyu2

Combat 6 de 36mm


----------



## mydemise

I love the value in Glycine. Such well made watches. I wore the bronze combat sub today GL0174


----------



## jhdscript

I m waiting for my first glycine combat sub !


----------



## TedG954




----------



## ned-ludd

Glycine Airman 8 3876 Chronograph (Purist conversion)








One year since the conversion!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Thunder1

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


It's just because you took a nice photo that this baby looks this nice, right?..I mean, in real life, it doesn't look nearly this good, right?..that has to be the case, right?..right???..


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Got my first Glycine Combat Sub from Jomashop...And my oh my, the pics don't do much justice on this 'Golden Eye'. The combo of the black and brown is just perfect. My only gripe is the stiffness of the strap and it doesn't wrap nicely on the wrist. Other than that, this is a keeper! Don't think this is gonna be my last piece 😁


----------



## Thunder1

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> Got my first Glycine Combat Sub from Jomashop...And my oh my, the pics don't do much justice on this 'Golden Eye'. The combo of the black and brown is just perfect. My only gripe is the stiffness of the strap and it doesn't wrap nicely on the wrist. Other than that, this is a keeper! Don't think this is gonna be my last piece 😁
> View attachment 15473339
> 
> View attachment 15473340


Welcome to the club, sir!!...


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Thunder1 said:


> Welcome to the club, sir!!...


Thanks kind sir  Looking forward to seeing more awesome pics of various Glycine pieces in here.


----------



## Thunder1

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Thanks kind sir  Looking forward to seeing more awesome pics of various Glycine pieces in here.


Your strap will 'break in' in just a few days..this baby is a strap monster..at some point, think about switching it out w/ something that looks like this..


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Thunder1 said:


> Your strap will 'break in' in just a few days..this baby is a strap monster..at some point, think about switching it out w/ something that looks like this..
> View attachment 15473795


Appreciate the suggestion -- I do have a spare Horween brown leather strap that came with my Zelos Swordwfish. I'll give that a go and see how it would look.


----------



## cottontop

GL0083 sporting orange silicone for the month of October.
Joe


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Fergfour

My first Glycine (not my first 24hr watch). First impressions are:
It wears smaller than 42mm to me. The crowns are a bit smaller than what I'm used to and not the easiest to grip. It's very lightweight and thin. 
I've been wearing divers lately which are heavier and have larger crowns, so I think I just need to get used to the feeling. I'll probably get a bracelet or Erikas at some point.


----------



## AT-38C

Take off time.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise

Glycine Combat Sub GL0260


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

'60 Airman on its original Fixoflex.


----------



## bruy

Base 22 with 12 on top:


----------



## abdullahnr

The Airman 18


----------



## jkingrph

Airman SST12 Pumpkin.


----------



## K42

Double Twelve


----------



## K42

Switched to the Combat Sub for the evening.


----------



## Rbird7282

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mister X

Feeling the phantom GMT on C&B Chevron today.


----------



## red2ndhand

1972 Glycine Diver with AS1906 movement.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the black dial Double 12..


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

My Glycine Sub

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## K42

Combat 6 in 36mm. I need to find me more watches in this size.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the *Blue Bezel Brother *to the *BBB*&#8230;


----------



## abdullahnr

Gl0230 on Hirsch Denver









Sent from my HRY-LX1MEB using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For most of the day today the D12 w/ the blue dial...


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## walpow

Combat Sub Vintage Bronze on Archer silicone.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Relo60

D12 on Chris Ward (discontinued) rubber straps👍🏼. Stay safe😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Marlins9703

This little gem.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the *Black Bezel Brother *to the *BBB* joins the herd&#8230;I've got a frayed black canvas strap on order for it..


----------



## Thunder1

Relo60 said:


> D12 on Chris Ward (discontinued) rubber straps👍🏼. Stay safe😊😷🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15511190
> View attachment 15511192


Yep, that strap works pretty well w/ that D12..a good look...don't know if you've noticed or not, but Glycine has dropped the D12(the 40mm offering w/ the 'D12' name on the dial) from their catalog..and I don't see them up for sale at the usual grey market sites anymore, either..so if you're interested in one w/ a differing dial color than the one you have & you come across it @ a good price point, you might want to jump on it..


----------



## Sugman

I'm liking this Bonetto Cinturini strap on this thing...


----------



## Thunder1

Sugman said:


> I'm liking this Bonetto Cinturini strap on this thing...
> View attachment 15512297
> View attachment 15512299


Yep, another excellent strap choice for an excellent wrist offering..


----------



## Relo60

Thunder1 said:


> Yep, that strap works pretty well w/ that D12..a good look...don't know if you've noticed or not, but Glycine has dropped the D12(the 40mm offering w/ the 'D12' name on the dial) from their catalog..and I don't see them up for sale at the usual grey market sites anymore, either..so if you're interested in one w/ a differing dial color than the one you have & you come across it @ a good price point, you might want to jump on it..


Thanks for the information, Thunder. Been wondering where have all the 40mm D12s gone. 👍🏼


----------



## Thunder1

*Da Chief* to start off Flieger Friday..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the weekend w/ *Da Chief*...


----------



## bruy

Airman 2000 Purist today:


----------



## omeglycine

bruy said:


> Airman 2000 Purist today:
> 
> View attachment 15516619


Wonderful watch. I miss mine.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Calumets

A bit battered, but beautiful...


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## K42

GL0087


----------



## Sugman




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## K42

Still going with the GL0087


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## jkingrph

SST 12 pumpkin My birthday colors, Haloweeen!


----------



## K42

Cuff friendly Combat 6.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the weekend w/ a Double 12 that I've attached a frayed, black canvas, Dassari strap to...a 'fitting' look , I think..


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening for the 'boys-Eagles game..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## pickle puss

*Bronze & Blue*


----------



## tommk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fiskadoro

Airman No. 1 GL0159 "Purist"


----------



## K42

Ready for Combat


----------



## 01alam

With rubber strap


----------



## K42

New-to-me Double Twelve


----------



## twintop




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Duronio

Golden eye









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

Making a lunch run with the Combat 6.


----------



## Thunder1

Tony Duronio said:


> Golden eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your pic made me have to make a mid-afternoon switch...


----------



## Sugman

Was wearing this, today, but have decided to sell it.








So I switched to this one...


----------



## K42

Sugman said:


> Was wearing this, today, but have decided to sell it.
> 
> So I switched to this one...


I would have taken that Combat 6 if it was a 36mm.

If you can picture a submarine, the color scheme on the GL0076 is fitting for the Combat Sub name.


----------



## Sugman

K42 said:


> I would have taken that Combat 6 if it was a 36mm.
> 
> If you can picture a submarine, the color scheme on the GL0076 is fitting for the Combat Sub name.


I never thought about the colors relating to a submarine...you're right.

Yeah, mine's a 43, but I'm a shade over 6' and right at 200 lbs...a 36 is a little small for my tastes. I have it in the FS forum. Hopefully somebody'll be interested.


----------



## TedG954




----------



## sernsin

No. 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## 307

Trusty GLO087 ...


----------



## K42

Combat 6 in 36mm.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## TedG954




----------



## K42

Double Twelve


----------



## Thunder1

K42 said:


> Double Twelve


Double Double12s...


----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

Glycine Combat Sub

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## abdullahnr

The DC-4, GL0072


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## przemyslaw




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkizzle04




----------



## Thunder1

Mrkizzle04 said:


> View attachment 15556490


That strap works well w/ that wrist offering..


----------



## FL410

18 GMT


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Glycine 'Coffee' Combat Sub(GL0302)..produced for the 'Drop'... I ordered this baby in Nov. of 2019!!..due to the COVID-19 pandemic, production was interrupted and only recently was it fulfilled...the watch is a 42mm SS case w/ a signed, locking crown...the hands and indices are of a tan color & the bezel is 'coke' colored...only a few hundred made & mine is un-numbered...


----------



## johnny_b2

Glycine Combat Sub

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

All day today...


----------



## Robotaz

Thunder1 said:


> All day today...
> View attachment 15563297


If that had the newest stick hands I'd be all over it. Very cool watch. Just not a Mercedes hand guy. But I love the simple design and colors.


----------



## Thunder1

Robotaz said:


> If that had the newest stick hands I'd be all over it. Very cool watch. Just not a Mercedes hand guy. But I love the simple design and colors.


And if that 44mm bronze GMT of yours was, say, 40-42mm in width, I'd be all over that one as well!!!...


----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day of w/ *Da Chief..*









For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## acrolyu2

[QUOTE = "buddahlou, publicación: 52652369, miembro: 1027242"]
[ATTACH = full] 15557920 [/ ATTACH]
[/ CITAR]

Qué hermoso reloj, y qué hermosa nació, me encantó el color


----------



## acrolyu2




----------



## Sugman

This thing just arrived, today. I hadn't seen any "real" pics, so thought I'd take a leap of faith that the green bezel wasn't too green. I'd say it's about right.


----------



## Thunder1

Sugman said:


> This thing just arrived, today. I hadn't seen any "real" pics, so thought I'd take a leap of faith that the green bezel wasn't too green. I'd say it's about right.
> View attachment 15570036


Another good looking piece of wrist wear...


----------



## Sugman

Thunder1 said:


> Another good looking piece of wrist wear...


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Landed_Alien




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Zedd88

I was wearing this in the morning.










Was trying it out on a NATO strap as I used to wear this on a leather strap.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## jkingrph

Glycine SST-12. Cannot believe how expensive these have gotten per ebay.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Sugman

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


I've said it before, and I'll say it again: I love that blue/white combination.


----------



## chiron93

Combat 7


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Patagonico

x


----------



## K42

Double Twelve


----------



## Lawrence648

GL0112


----------



## Michael 808




----------



## liyolai




----------



## TedG954




----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman

This one for today...


----------



## Thunder1

Sugman said:


> This one for today...
> View attachment 15590683


Yet another new one?..damn!..I suggest you get the 'Golden Eye' next...very understated good looks..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Combat Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman

Thunder1 said:


> Yet another new one?..damn!..I suggest you get the 'Golden Eye' next...very understated good looks..


It's not new...just a new look. I took the bracelet off the GL0273 I have and put it on the "Costco Sub." The strap that was on the Costco Sub is now on the GL0273. I like the way the bracelet looks on that watch, though!
Strap and Bracelet Swap - Combat Sub | WatchUSeek Watch Forums

(edit: fixed typo)


----------



## K42

Combat 6









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## TedG954




----------



## johnny_b2

Combat Sub 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## K42

12-12


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a welcome return to the collection, a red gradient dial Double 12..I had sold it to a friend of mine a couple of years ago..unable to locate another, I was able to trade a Steiny GMT to him for its' return..I now have all 4 of the D12's..they've been dropped from the catalog at this point, so I'm happy to of secured it..









And a pic of my D12 collection..


----------



## Gorira

Combat Sub with a Colareb strap.


----------



## Thunder1

Gorira said:


> View attachment 15600180
> 
> 
> Combat Sub with a Colareb strap.


Golden Eyes rock...


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## mydemise

New leather nato strap for my DC-4


----------



## Gorira

Thunder1 said:


> Golden Eyes rock...


Such a great watch, easy on the eyes and the ETA movement is super smooth.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 😊🎄😷✌🏼🖖🏼⛄


----------



## K42

Same here


----------



## Thunder1

Getting into 'good trouble', or 'Double12 trouble', today..starting off the weekend w/ the blue dial version of the D12.. 









And for later this afternoon/evening, the red dial D12.. 









And a pic of my D12 collection, just for kicks..


----------



## przemyslaw




----------



## Michael 808




----------



## Michael 808

Lol, I failed to click the "post reply" tab earlier for the watch above, I've done the mid afternoon changeup to this one


----------



## Thunder1

Michael 808 said:


> Lol, I failed to click the "post reply" tab earlier for the watch above, I've done the mid afternoon changeup to this one
> 
> View attachment 15607619
> View attachment 15607620
> View attachment 15607624


It w/b nice if this was a 39mm-42mm case size..


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off my work week w/ a 'coffee' Sub..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## FL410




----------



## Thunder1

FL410 said:


> View attachment 15611983


One of their best looking Subs, imo..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day w/ a Combat Sub that I think is one of Glycine's nicer current offerings..good to see others feel the same..


----------



## FL410

Thunder1 said:


> Starting off the day w/ a Combat Sub that I think is one of Glycine's nicer current offerings..good to see others feel the same..
> View attachment 15613310


Very nice. If that bracelet version would've been available when I purchased mine, I would've bought it instead honestly. But in a way it worked out in that it got me to try something new, and I kind of like the leather.

I'd still like to get a bracelet for it eventually though. Actually, I'm thinking about trying to find one of the Glycine mesh bracelets that come on some of the other Combat Subs for it. I think that would look nice on one of these.


----------



## Thunder1

FL410 said:


> Very nice. If that bracelet version would've been available when I purchased mine, I would've bought it instead honestly. But in a way it worked out in that it got me to try something new, and I kind of like the leather.
> 
> I'd still like to get a bracelet for it eventually though. Actually, I'm thinking about trying to find one of the Glycine mesh bracelets that come on some of the other Combat Subs for it. I think that would look nice on one of these.


What some guys do is buy the Sub w/ a bracelet and then sell their older(or the new one) with a different strap...just an idea..btw,I like their leather straps..


----------



## Sugman

This bracelet came from the GL0273 I recently purchased (a few pics above with a Di-Modell strap). It really changes up the looks of the Costco Sub.


----------



## Hodari D.




----------



## FL410




----------



## uscgmac

My combat sub









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

Combat Sub

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

7 Vintage


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the Golden Eye..


----------



## Tolmia

Virgin upload. GL0260.


----------



## FL410

I like it on this mesh. This is actually a Bulova bracelet, nice quality, but I'm debating whether its worth spending 170 dollars on a Glycine one.


----------



## Tolmia

FL410 said:


> View attachment 15623514
> 
> I like it on this mesh. This is actually a Bulova bracelet, nice quality, but I'm debating whether its worth spending 170 dollars on a Glycine one.


Think I need some photography lessons. Your picture came out so much better. I don't know about spending $170 on the OEM bracelet, but I do like it and it doesn't pinch the arm hairs (clearly a problem for both of us). The clasp is a desk diving scratch magnet.


----------



## Thunder1

FL410 said:


> View attachment 15623514
> 
> I like it on this mesh. This is actually a Bulova bracelet, nice quality, but I'm debating whether its worth spending 170 dollars on a Glycine one.


I like your choice of straps..a good look...one idea is to buy the $275.00 'Drop' Sub..keep the bracelet and sell the new Sub w/ a generic leather strap for about the same $...


----------



## FL410

Thunder1 said:


> I like your choice of straps..a good look...one idea is to but the $275.00 'Drop' Sub..keep the bracelet and sell the new Sub w/ a generic leather strap for about the same $...


Thats not a bad idea.....


----------



## FL410

Tolmia said:


> Think I need some photography lessons. Your picture came out so much better. I don't know about spending $170 on the OEM bracelet, but I do like it and it doesn't pinch the arm hairs (clearly a problem for both of us). The clasp is a desk diving scratch magnet.


Lol, yeah, it took me a while to learn how to take some decent wrist shots with the phone. Angles and lighting...

I have another Combat Sub that came on the regular bracelet. Like you said, they are pretty nice. I'm considering buying the Drop sub like Thunder1 suggested and swapping them out. The only issue is the bracelets that come on those have a different, kind of cheap clasp. Debating...


----------



## przemyslaw

Today Glycine GL0271


----------



## przemyslaw




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off the day w/ an Airman..


----------



## Thunder1

The red dial 'D12' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Humanfactor

Thunder1 said:


> The red dial 'D12' for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 15639221


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## przemyslaw




----------



## Thunder1

And a Vintage Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman

A good kick-around-on-a-Saturday watch...


----------



## K42

Always enjoy wearing the Double Twelve









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ *The Chief*..


----------



## Thunder1

A Combat Sub for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Thunder1

A Golden Eye for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Supes0

New strap on my GL0102


----------



## Sugman




----------



## FL410




----------



## mchilese

This was my first swiss piece I purchased. I may not be a pilot, but for my job, tracking Zulu time is important. This leather strap is my favorite thing to have it on also.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Katan

Trying out a new NATO/Zulu.


----------



## FL410




----------



## johnny_b2

Glycine Combat Sub

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## sryukon

My first Glycine and very impressed!!


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a D12(the white dial)..


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Thunder1

Ending the work week w/ an Airman...


----------



## Paxman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pngicy

Glycine Airman NO.1 black 40mm


----------



## bruy

The Chief Purist


----------



## Thunder1

To start the day off, the black dial version..


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## Thunder1

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15672152
> 
> Joe


That's one of their best lookin' Subs, imo...a nice snag!!..


----------



## cottontop

Thunder1 said:


> That's one of their best lookin' Subs, imo...a nice snag!!..


Thanks! That's the GL0083.
Joe


----------



## Barge

Coral Diver number 37/50


----------



## johnny_b2

Glycine Combat Sub

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Airman Double Twelve for Tuesday 👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼🌬


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Humanfactor

pickle puss said:


>


I really like this watch... looks great.


----------



## Jiayaw

Replaced the original strap yesterday and am loving it!


----------



## Humanfactor

Barge said:


> Coral Diver number 37/50


I just love this color... unique, but very vintage feeling.


----------



## GMTtwotone

My first sub


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## cottontop

Combat 6 36mm
joe


----------



## sanik




----------



## thedonn007

GL0069


----------



## Sugman




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## sanik




----------



## Sugman




----------



## thedonn007




----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## GMTtwotone

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15700761
> 
> View attachment 15700791


How are you liking that black PVD? Does the finish hold up well?


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## MJB1264




----------



## Calumets

Airman 8 GMT


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## johnny_b2

Glycine

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## brandon\




----------



## mxxxxxm30

The always challenging to pair gl0092. What strap do you pair withyour gl0092?


----------



## abdullahnr

GL0221


----------



## K42

My new GL0224, Airman 18 Purist.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Just arrived!


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ *The Chief*..


----------



## Sugman

GMTtwotone said:


> How are you liking that black PVD? Does the finish hold up well?


So far, so good! The PVD is doing well...normal stuff on the clasp from rubbing against things, but absolutely nothing to complain about. The bracelet came from this watch. The PVD on this one is good, too.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Remintin

Just received this last week. Enjoying it.


----------



## nikko300bhp

My GL0093, aka the "GoldenEye" from a few days ago...

Wanted to scratch that "Tudor Black Bay 58" itch, while getting something distinctly different. Didn't go for a homage, as I hope to eventually lay my hands on one. This was perfect, as it has so much character of its own, and the black PVD and contrasting rose gold hands/crown/bezel has really grown on me. I though 42mm might have been a bit too big, but I ended up liking it, as it is probably my most "blingy" watch in my collection and the bit of extra wrist presence helps it stand out when it's my pick for a day.


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## FL410




----------



## Thunder1

nikko300bhp said:


> My GL0093, aka the "GoldenEye" from a few days ago...
> 
> Wanted to scratch that "Tudor Black Bay 58" itch, while getting something distinctly different. Didn't go for a homage, as I hope to eventually lay my hands on one. This was perfect, as it has so much character of its own, and the black PVD and contrasting rose gold hands/crown/bezel has really grown on me. I though 42mm might have been a bit too big, but I ended up liking it, as it is probably my most "blingy" watch in my collection and the bit of extra wrist presence helps it stand out when it's my pick for a day.
> 
> View attachment 15735684


You know, it's something of a strap monster, as well..I've got mine on a medium brown leather strap that I like the looks of..


----------



## sanik




----------



## nikko300bhp

Thunder1 said:


> You know, it's something of a strap monster, as well..I've got mine on a medium brown leather strap that I like the looks of..


A brown leather strap should complement the bezel insert superbly. I am thinking of giving a black mesh bracelet a go too...

Got any pictures of yours on the leather strap?


----------



## Thunder1

nikko300bhp said:


> A brown leather strap should complement the bezel insert superbly. I am thinking of giving a black mesh bracelet a go too...
> 
> Got any pictures of yours on the leather strap?


You don't have to ask twice!!..









BTW, someone here has one on a black mesh bracelet..just can't remember who right now..maybe it's 'pickle puss'?..


----------



## GMTtwotone

Good mornin


----------



## FL410

My new favorite look for my older Combat Sub. Ritchie silicone strap with Glycine hardware. Rejuvenated this watch for me.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## sanik




----------



## GMTtwotone

In the Dentist chair


----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## Thunder1




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone

Change it up!


----------



## extski

Realized I grabbed the wrong picture from my gallery, and grabbed the one before I set the time


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## karwath




----------



## Relo60

All day Tuesday 👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## GMTtwotone

Love the 46


----------



## GMTtwotone

Love the 46


----------



## Thunder1

A bit of blue for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## karwath




----------



## GMTtwotone

Good day


----------



## GMTtwotone

New Day!


----------



## Thunder1

And the red dial version of a Double 12 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## K42

Airman 18 GL0224.


----------



## ZAWatchman

I am the proud owner of a GL0222. I've recently fitted it with a Bass & Lokes strap, just to spice things up.


----------



## sanik




----------



## ShawnCoalley




----------



## abdullahnr




----------



## ferrin

Base 22 today,
Cheers


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## cottontop

Joe


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Rc4warriors

My 1968 Glycine Airman.


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Richard-

First Combat Sub, a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## StampeSV4




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work day off w/ a Double 12..


----------



## extski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Combat Sub..


----------



## GMTtwotone

Drilled lugs


----------



## ferrin

cheers


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## GMTtwotone

Starting the morning off with this


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## GMTtwotone

One of my favorites


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ *Da Chief*..


----------



## GMTtwotone

From the 70s I believe


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## sanik




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Janus1969

My first Glycine, the GL0278, the 46mm "Goldeneye". I just acquired it from E8ArmyDiver as my birthday watch. I'm chuffed to bits. I've used a black pvd fine mesh bracelet from Amazon that pairs wonderfully. I'm glad I've got the wrist to pull this off!









ps - sorry for the potato quality...I'm no visual artist!


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Thunder1

The white dial version to start the day off..


----------



## Relo60

Airman Double 12 on Chris Ward rubber straps👍🏼👍🏼. Cheers 👋🏼


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, the black dial D12..


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## K42

Airman 18


----------



## cottontop

GL0094
Will actually be wearing this one tomorrow, on 04/25/21.
Joe


----------



## Tony Duronio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katan

It's a "Mystery".


----------



## Thunder1

An Airman to start the day off..


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Thunder1

A D12 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## EBasil




----------



## ferrin

have a great weekend y'all


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## LP49

My SST Chronograph and Hirsch George.


----------



## LP49

From the cover of Andre Stikkers' book.


----------



## LP49

LP49 said:


> My SST Chronograph and Hirsch George.
> 
> View attachment 15860888


Also is #24 in Mr. Stikkers' book.


----------



## uscgmac

Combat sub









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone

Bronze Green Sub


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## GMTtwotone

Another bronze Sub!


----------



## LP49

Mauna Loa Volcano.


----------



## LP49

No leather in FL nowadays-way too sweaty!


----------



## LP49

EBasil said:


> View attachment 15856325


Nice strap-what is it?


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an anthracite colored dial Da Chief..


----------



## EBasil

LP49 said:


> Nice strap-what is it?


Oh! It is the new Barton silicone-cordura, and I am extremely happy with it. It's the best thing I've ever seen from them.


----------



## LP49

Supersonic Transport this am with a Hirsch Robby.


----------



## LP49

My first Airman.


----------



## cjfackler2

Combat Sub for me


----------



## GMTtwotone

Vintage orange for me today.


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ an anthracite colored dial Da Chief..
> View attachment 15865325
> 
> View attachment 15865329


That Anthracite dial is very cool!


----------



## LP49

Chrono 8 with my coffee.


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> Chrono 8 with my coffee.
> View attachment 15870777


That's one not often seen on the forum..pretty cool!!..


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> That's one not often seen on the forum..pretty cool!!..


Thanks-for a few years now I've been collecting the airmen shown in Andre Stikkers' book. So far I have 10 different ones, including the one on the book cover, and am still looking.


----------



## LP49

LP49 said:


> Thanks-for a few years now I've been collecting the airmen shown in Andre Stikkers' book. So far I have 10 different ones, including the one on the book cover, and am still looking.


----------



## LP49

Watching golf on TV on a Sunday afternoon and timing Bryson DeChambeau.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Pepsi Drop


----------



## LP49

Blue fade on my 17.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## LP49

That is a great piece!


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> The white dial version to start the day off..
> View attachment 15838605


I have two Ebels for sale--really--a men's and a ladies's wave. I do not, however, have any women with low cut dresses as part of a deal!


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> I have two Ebels for sale--really--a men's and a ladies's wave. I do not, however, have any women with low cut dresses as part of a deal!


Haha!!..that made my day!!..good luck w/ your sale, sir..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ *Da Chief*, black dial version..


----------



## mattvon




----------



## LP49

World Time Watch 1990


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> World Time Watch 1990
> View attachment 15879684


Another beaut that I've not seen before..


----------



## LP49

1953 Vintage on a Glycine nato. This the last watch in my collection (as of today


----------



## GMTtwotone

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## K42

Airman 18 on a new canvas (recycling old picture)


----------



## Hastie73

Picked this up a couple of weeks ago. It's the ETA version. The strap has since been replaced with a distressed grey leather one that gives the watch a more casual feel


----------



## websturr




----------



## StanleyInquisition

First Glycine, but definitely not my last! This one has convinced me that the next addition to my collection will also be a Glycine (probably Combat sub). Don't see this piece going anywhere.


----------



## Thunder1

And some more blue for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ZimCC

Just arrived!


----------



## LP49

Long live Capt. America!


----------



## LP49

Errrr, Capt. Marvel -not America. Sorry.


----------



## Thunder1

And a touch of bronze for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## GMTtwotone

Love the blue bronze, but CAN'T STAND leather on divers!


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## LP49

Torn from the cover of Andre Stikker's book!


----------



## Thunder1

A D12 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## LP49

It's a Base 22 kind of morning in South Florida.


----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## Thunder1

A 'Golden Eye' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## LP49

Still have this on from last night.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## LP49

Very nice.


----------



## LP49

Got my pumpkin timer on this am.


----------



## Pospinany




----------



## GMTtwotone

Pospinany said:


> View attachment 15896677


Love the blue, wish they had that in Purist. Here's close


----------



## Thunder1

Early afternoon switch..bad weather has kept me from doing any yard work, so now I'm wearing the *Green Goblin*..


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## LP49

1964 Airman


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Sub..


----------



## LP49

Had this on when I went to bed. I feel like kid who can't take off his new catcher's mitt.


----------



## LP49

Back to basics (with apologies to the late Henny Youngman).








The strap is the new Barton cordura/silicone. Very comfortable--more so than either my silicone straps or corduras.


----------



## ataripower

Big, probably too big but I don't care 

20210525_105213 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ *Da Chief*&#8230;


----------



## LP49

It's an SST kind of day here in sunny Florida.


----------



## LP49

Back to where it all started.


----------



## Frack

My 46mm Combat sub. Thankfully I have big wrists.


----------



## Frack

It's funny how the silliest things that keep you in love with it a watch. I almost traded this for a 42mm combat sub but I love the case back way too much which is silly since no one sees it.


----------



## Sugman

The cicadas are taking over...it's like a constant ringing in my ears that won't end for a while.


----------



## LP49

Got my army air force watch on today.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## GMTtwotone

The 44 Airman Worldtimer


----------



## LP49

A very volcanic morning.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## LP49

Still have it from this morning.
Om


----------



## LP49

LP49 said:


> Still have it from this morning.
> Om
> View attachment 15912797


Still have it on from this morning. Way too many beers tonight.


----------



## Thunder1

An Airman Vintage 1953 'Noon' L.E. Purist to start the Holiday off w/..


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

*Da Chief* to start off my work week..








And a pic of my *Da Chief collection..







*


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> *Da Chief* to start off my work week..
> View attachment 15915072
> 
> And a pic of my *Da Chief collection..
> View attachment 15915076
> *


Hi-is the anthracite grey dial harder to read than the other two chiefs? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one and I'd appreciate your advice.


----------



## LP49

Last entry in Andre Stikkers' book-2014 airman No. 1.


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> Hi-is the anthracite grey dial harder to read than the other two chiefs? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one and I'd appreciate your advice.


No, absolutely not!!..in fact, it is my favorite of the 3..if you're looking at one at a good price point, I think you should jump on it!!..good luck hunting!!..


----------



## LP49

Good Old White Dial Base 22 really pops with a red silicone strap.


----------



## LP49

LP49 said:


> Blue fade on my 17.
> 
> View attachment 15874353


Up for sale on the 'bay.


----------



## FLG44




----------



## LP49

My 1964 on a Daluca.


----------



## LP49

FLG44 said:


> View attachment 15917664


Hi-what model number is your sub? Thanks.


----------



## Olyeller68

Base 22










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## FLG44

LP49 said:


> Hi-what model number is your sub? Thanks.


Hi! This is the GL187.


----------



## LP49

FLG44 said:


> Hi! This is the GL187.


Thanks! It's a nice looking piece.


----------



## LP49

1953 Vintage on a Glycine nato. Lots more bucks than other natos, but very well made.


----------



## LP49

Same piece with a new cordovan Daluca. Like the strap a lot.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Thunder1

And a Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## LP49

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 15925091


Seriously nice!


----------



## LP49

World Time Watch, pgs. 38 and 39 of Mr. Stikkers' book.


----------



## LP49

Old faithful.


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> No, absolutely not!!..in fact, it is my favorite of the 3..if you're looking at one at a good price point, I think you should jump on it!!..good luck hunting!!..


Pulled the trigger tonight! Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> Pulled the trigger tonight! Thanks for your advice.


Good for you!!..post pics/observations upon arrival!!!..


----------



## LP49

A very volcano morning.


----------



## GMTtwotone

Pepsi Drop today


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

Changed for the evening.


----------



## achilles

LP49 said:


> View attachment 15915137
> 
> 
> Last entry in Andre Stikkers' book-2014 airman No. 1.


Looks classic. Is that 36mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik

No1


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## LP49

⁷h


achilles said:


> Looks classic. Is that 36mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure is. Here's today's photo of it.


----------



## LP49

Wearing the No. 1 again today with a different strap.


----------



## jonbe67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## MrDisco99

If you're strap shopping for a gradient dial Airman, the Barton canvas strap in Nantucket blue is a great match.


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

Got my indoor leather strap on this sunny Sunday. In gatorland's summers you need an anti-sweaty strap to go outside 😁


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ *Da Chief*..


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> Starting my work week off w/ *Da Chief*..
> View attachment 15940071


Glad to see it. Mine's getting here soon!!


----------



## LP49

Just noticed my UTC was an hour fast here in sunny Florida!


----------



## LP49

Fixed it.


----------



## LP49

The good old Book Cover!


----------



## Paxman




----------



## bdev




----------



## websturr




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## LP49

My precious!


----------



## LP49

My other precious today.


----------



## Practical Orb

Today I am sporting my Vintage Sub. Ignore the date I am still learning time travel.....


----------



## LP49

Very nice! What model number is that?


----------



## LP49

A very basic day today.


----------



## Practical Orb

LP49 said:


> Very nice! What model number is that?


GL0265 Bronze Case, awesome little watch. One of my favorites for day to day wear.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

Firing up the flight simulator this morning.


----------



## LP49

From the year I was a sophomore in high school.


----------



## Zedd88

Glycine Combat Sub Golden Eye


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## LP49

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Seriously like this.


----------



## LP49

Newest addition to the crew on a clearance Daluca Horween color four.


----------



## LP49




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## LP49




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## LP49

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


One of my all time favorites.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## FLG44




----------



## LP49

Finally got my Chief


----------



## LP49

Looks like I'll need the GMT hand to be adjusted on my 18.


----------



## LP49

40 mm #1


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> Finally got my Chief
> 
> View attachment 15967520
> View attachment 15967522
> View attachment 15967523


Great news!!..initial impressions?..


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> Great news!!..initial impressions?..


Very, very nicely put together watch. Really like it a lot. Love the blued hands against the grey dial. Also, one of the nicer Glycine straps. It's a keeper!


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> Very, very nicely put together watch. Really like it a lot. Love the blued hands against the grey dial. Also, one of the nicer Glycine straps. It's a keeper!


The quality of the strap was a welcome surprise for me..a nice pickup..


----------



## LP49

An MLV day today!


----------



## Pj66




----------



## TedG954




----------



## LP49

My precious.


----------



## LP49

As a well respected maven has said "Here's da Chief."


----------



## LP49

Happy July 4th to all!


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

Changed watches later today ( how unusual!)






















The strap on the Chief is a new one off eBay. It's leather on top bonded to rubber underneath. Very comfortable and a lifesaver in the sweaty South!


----------



## LP49

Sorry for the duplicate pictures--technologically deficient after half a bottle of pinot grigio.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Sugman




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## LP49

Good morning, one and all!


----------



## pickle puss




----------



## Sugman




----------



## LP49

Frim the cover of Mr. Stikkers' book.


----------



## LP49

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15986361
> 
> View attachment 15986364


Model number?


----------



## Sugman

LP49 said:


> Model number?


GL0273 on a DiModell Carbonio strap


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## LP49

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


One of my favorites.


----------



## LP49

A Vintage Saturday!


----------



## LP49

A basic Sunday.


----------



## TedG954




----------



## LP49

TedG954 said:


> View attachment 15991811​


All right!!!


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## dcmgti

Just picked up my first Glycine today, an Airman Worldtimer. Size it and wore it the rest of the day, really enjoying this piece.


----------



## LP49




----------



## pantagruel

Just received this (slightly) used Combat Sub Goldeneye. Great looking watch!


----------



## LP49

pantagruel said:


> Just received this (slightly) used Combat Sub Goldeneye. Great looking watch!


Sure looks new to me!


----------



## LP49

Changed into my evening wear.


----------



## Thunder1

pantagruel said:


> Just received this (slightly) used Combat Sub Goldeneye. Great looking watch!


Golden Eyes rock!!..


----------



## LP49

Good morning from 2014!


----------



## LP49

New strap!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## LP49

My #2 Precious


----------



## Thunder1

And a Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## daniel954

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ *The Chief*..


----------



## LP49

Two days in a row wearing the same watch-a first!!


----------



## Badiker

Not sure what it's called, but I love it!


----------



## LP49

Badiker said:


> Not sure what it's called, but I love it!


That's really nice. If it's 46mm wide it's a GMT Airman 17. If 39mm it's a GMT Airman 18.


----------



## LP49

My volcano.


----------



## LP49

For some reaso I keep changing back to this one.


----------



## LP49

Still have it on and don't want to take it off.


----------



## LP49

Took it off for my 1964 Airman on a D9 distressed strap. Really like the D9. It was on my Speedy before I sold it.


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

I think this is the nicest "post Invicta" Glycine.


----------



## Thunder1

And a Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ *The Chief*..








Sharing a pic of my collection of *The Chief*..


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ *The Chief*..
> View attachment 16012050
> 
> Sharing a pic of my collection of *The Chief*..
> View attachment 16012053


Definately like these a lot. Hang on to them!


----------



## LP49

Mr. Stikkers' cover.


----------



## borja

Just received my first Glycine today. Airman DC-4 GL0218. Loving it although at the limit of my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😀😊👋🏼Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> And a Sub for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16010077


How do you like this watch? I might be getting one.


----------



## LP49

borja said:


> Just received my first Glycine today. Airman DC-4 GL0218. Loving it although at the limit of my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome!! I'm sure it won't be your last


----------



## LP49

Relo60 said:


> 😀😊👋🏼Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 16012943


That's a very nice piece. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Relo60

LP49 said:


> That's a very nice piece. Where'd you get it?


Thanks. From Drop formerly Mass Drop


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> How do you like this watch? I might be getting one.


I do..but be warned!!..some folks think this 'black dial/bezel'(GL0187) is a little misleading..the gradient black dial is really a dark shade of grey, imo..there is a thread on this forum started by a poster that's been disappointed in his..I like it, just warning you..


----------



## jfwund

First Glycine arrived today.


----------



## cottontop

Combat 6 in 36mm.
Joe


----------



## Thunder1

A D12 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## LP49

A very basic morning today.


----------



## acrolyu2




----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> A D12 for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16013862


That is a very nice shade of blue!


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> That is a very nice shade of blue!


I think Glycine brought out these 40mm D12's in 2017...surprisingly(to me, at least) they seem to have stopped producing them..imo, they make for great travel companions for outdoor/casual wear when you wouldn't want to risk wearing something like an Explorer II..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a Combat Sub..hopefully, a couple of new arrivals later today will add some spice to my life for this weekend..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## TedG954




----------



## LP49

TedG954 said:


> View attachment 16015743​


The watch looks great on that bracelet. Where'd you get it?


----------



## TedG954

LP49 said:


> The watch looks great on that bracelet. Where'd you get it?


Geckota / WatchGecko.....very good quality and lots of specials.


----------



## LP49

Timing the weekend!


----------



## Dougingham.407

Nice watches for sure. My Combat Sub on rubber strap should be arriving tomorrow, finally!


----------



## Rostovchav

It's my new Glycine Airman. Got it yesterday


----------



## LP49

Rostovchav said:


> It's my new Glycine Airman. Got it yesterday
> View attachment 16018751


Very nice!


----------



## Badiker

Yet another Airman


----------



## LP49

And another!


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

My new Combat 261


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> My new Combat 261
> 
> View attachment 16023280


Good choice!!!..from Ashfords?.


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> Good choice!!!..from Ashfords?.


Ebay-$300 new and shipped for free.


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> Ebay-$300 new and shipped for free.


Even better!!..quite the bargain, right?..


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> Even better!!..quite the bargain, right?..


Yep.


----------



## Jesus Jones

Custom 1953









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

Hail to the Chief!


----------



## LP49

My book cover.


----------



## LP49

It's a double day!


----------



## fiskadoro

Airman No.1 "Purist" vintage reissue


----------



## LP49

From my sophomore year in high school. Hint-Lyndon Johnson was president.


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

It's erupting!


----------



## Badiker

Airman 18


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

Thanx to LP49, I'm wearing a *Double 12 for later this afternoon/evening..







*


----------



## Dougingham.407




----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> Thanx to LP49, I'm wearing a *Double 12 for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16038279
> *


You are very welcome!


----------



## LP49

Hail, once again, to the Chief! It's one of the very few watches my wife has noticed and actually complimented. Most others are visible only to me


----------



## Thunder1

A *Golden Eye* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## RM339

My latest acquisition, absolutely love it.


----------



## LP49




----------



## acrolyu2




----------



## Thunder1

A bit of bronze for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Dougingham.407

Thunder1 said:


> Ending my work week w/ a Combat Sub..hopefully, a couple of new arrivals later today will add some spice to my life for this weekend..
> View attachment 16015724
> 
> Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..
> View attachment 16015725


Super cute photo, the one on the right looks a lot like ours from that angle!


----------



## Thunder1

Dougingham.407 said:


> Super cute photo, the one on the right looks a lot like ours from that angle!


Pics?..


----------



## Dougingham.407

Thunder1 said:


> Pics?..


Oops, sorry!


----------



## LP49




----------



## FLG44




----------



## LP49

It's Army Air Force day!


----------



## LP49

A basic Sunday.


----------



## ferrin

Cheers!


----------



## LP49

ferrin said:


> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 16049830


Mine says hello, too!.


----------



## LP49

Good morning all!


----------



## LP49

Waiting all day for it to erupt!


----------



## LP49

Back to 1964


----------



## LP49

Already starting to patina 😁


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

Early afternoon switch for moi..


----------



## LP49

Really like this one.


----------



## walpow

This one:


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16060564
> 
> 
> Really like this one.


How's the patina developing on it?..


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> How's the patina developing on it?..


Slowly 🤨


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## stvenski64




----------



## LP49




----------



## Paxman




----------



## AMM1959

Thanks to a just-completed trade with one of our WUS brethren I have joined your ranks! Airman Base 22 GMT.

Cheers,


----------



## LP49

Old Faithful-still keeps great time after 57 years.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## LP49

My Bronzie.


----------



## LP49

Visit Hawaii 😁


----------



## LP49




----------



## Watch Hawk 71

New arrival...


----------



## Thunder1

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> New arrival...


A fine snare, there sir..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Thunder1 said:


> A fine snare, there sir..


Thank you! I'm enjoying it very much.


----------



## LP49

My book cover today.


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16078951
> 
> 
> My book cover today.


Yep, you've got it covered!!..


----------



## LP49

Home run around all the bases!!


----------



## LP49




----------



## Old_Tractor

Glycine F104.


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## ccie37569




----------



## LP49

Very nice-what model is that?


----------



## LP49

Old Reliable.


----------



## ccie37569

LP49 said:


> Very nice-what model is that?


Airman Quartz ref 823.111 (Airman 3)


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## LP49




----------



## Practical Orb

Years spent in torment
Buried in a nameless grave
Now he has risen
Miracles would have to save
Those that the beast is looking for
Listen in awe and you'll hear him

Bark at the moonphase


----------



## LP49

Eugene arrived for a visit. I think he's gonna stay a while.


----------



## jkingrph

Blue F 104


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## ccie37569




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## ccie37569

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 16094189


what bracelet if you please


----------



## LP49

Still have it on--just changed to a DaLuca horween strap.


----------



## Spuz Zard

A bit of Glycine with my coffee


----------



## fax

Glycine Bienne 1914 ... latest incoming...


----------



## LP49

Old Faithful


----------



## Thunder1

fax said:


> Glycine Bienne 1914 ... latest incoming...
> 
> View attachment 16096733


Good lookin' new Glycine..


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## Paxman




----------



## Voievod




----------



## LP49

Red and black today in honor of the Bulldogs' victory.


----------



## Thunder1

Voievod said:


> View attachment 16102669


I'm jealous of you folks in Europe these days!!..


----------



## Thunder1

A Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Voievod

Thunder1 said:


> I'm jealous of you folks in Europe these days!!..


In USA they aren't available yet? I have had to ask Glycine Europe to send me more pictures because i couldn't find any on Google  If you're planing on buying one of these, i can post more pictures, or ask me something that you might want to know.


----------



## Thunder1

Voievod said:


> In USA they aren't available yet? I have had to ask Glycine Europe to send me more pictures because i couldn't find any on Google  If you're planing on buying one of these, i can post more pictures, or ask me something that you might want to know.


I don't think they are yet..we'll soon see..


----------



## mxxxxxm30

GL0092 on shark tooth grey bond nato.

I am on the fence of selling this one&#8230; my one and only Glycine. Beautiful watch, but a bit flashy for me.


----------



## LP49

I thought the Glycine store said someting on the home page saying there's worldwide shipping of the Bienne. Am I wrong?


----------



## Thunder1

A Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## LP49

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Happy Labor Day! Today it is which Glycine am I not wearing ;(. I finally listed her for sale. Talk me out of it lol.


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16104496
> 
> 
> Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Thunder1

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Happy Labor Day! Today it is which Glycine am I not wearing ;(. I finally listed her for sale. Talk me out of it lol.
> View attachment 16104961


If you're not happy w/ it, then selling it is the thing to do..


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## mxxxxxm30

Thunder1 said:


> If you're not happy w/ it, then selling it is the thing to do..


Haha. It is difficult because it is a great watch, but I am more of the conservative watch style sticking to black/stainless steel... that sort of thing. I was attracted to the watch because of the colors, but for some reason... I don't know... it's distracting I guess lol.


----------



## AKopczyk




----------



## Thunder1

A 'coffee' Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

AKopczyk said:


> View attachment 16105870


WOW!!


----------



## Thunder1

An Airman to start the day off..


----------



## LP49

Ye Olde Book Cover


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## LP49

ccie37569 said:


> View attachment 16108123


What strap is that? Looks nice!


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ *The Chief*&#8230;


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ *The Chief*&#8230;
> View attachment 16110261


It's impossible to find those for sale. Hang on to it!


----------



## LP49

One of only two non-airman Glycines.


----------



## Thunder1

A Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## LP49

My volcano says good morning!


----------



## ccie37569

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16112557
> 
> My volcano says good morning!


I love this watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

ccie37569 said:


> I love this watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too!


----------



## Drl1211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drl1211

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ *The Chief*&#8230;
> View attachment 16110261


That's a fantastic looking piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Drl1211 said:


> That's a fantastic looking piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, thank you sir!!..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## LP49

My bronzie.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ *The Chief*..


----------



## LP49

Timing our Sunday stroll.


----------



## mngdew

Bienne Automatic


----------



## LP49

Good old 1964.


----------



## Miles_Wilson

Combat Sub Combo to cheer me up for Monday. Strap is a Maratac Mil ZULU. Have a great week all!


----------



## 2am Mobala

GL 0 two fitty seven


----------



## LP49

This Airman 2000 came in the mail today. Love the shiny blue dial. Hope it keeps on tickin'.


----------



## 2am Mobala

LP49 said:


> This Airman 2000 came in the mail today. Love the shiny blue dial. Hope it keeps on tickin'.
> View attachment 16119648


When I get an Airman - someday - it'll be that one!


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> This Airman 2000 came in the mail today. Love the shiny blue dial. Hope it keeps on tickin'.
> View attachment 16119648


That's quite the snare there, sir!!..
🙌


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## LP49

Looks pretty good for 22 years old.


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16120329
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good for 22 years old.


The day's 2nd Gloriously Great Glycine sighting here!!..
🙌 🙌


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## LP49




----------



## brandon\




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ *The Chief*..


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16124044
> View attachment 16124045


The best photos of this baby that I've seen yet..


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> The best photos of this baby that I've seen yet..


Thanks!


----------



## LP49

My bronzie.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## LP49




----------



## 2am Mobala




----------



## Thunder1

2am Mobala said:


> View attachment 16128889


Wish this baby was available in a 40mm case size..


----------



## 2am Mobala

Thunder1 said:


> Wish this baby was available in a 40mm case size..


Right. I tend to like the bigger watches even though I have a smaller wrist, but I hear ya!


----------



## LP49

Aloha


----------



## 2am Mobala

LP49 said:


> Aloha
> View attachment 16129674


Stunner! Night (glo) shot?


----------



## ccie37569

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

2am Mobala said:


> Stunner! Night (glo) shot?


No, that's from this morning. I have no idea how to do a lume shot.


----------



## LP49

ccie37569 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good one!!!


----------



## 2am Mobala

ccie37569 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUOTE
> Beautiful!!


----------



## ccie37569

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

ccie37569 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the 1st of these that I've seen...pretty sweet!!..


----------



## ccie37569

Thunder1 said:


> That's the 1st of these that I've seen...pretty sweet!!..


Only 800 made of this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2am Mobala

ccie37569 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweeeet, howd you do that?


----------



## LP49

My book cover.


----------



## ccie37569

2am Mobala said:


> Sweeeet, howd you do that?


get any circular thing to block out light and put you cam in top opening and your done


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Spuz Zard




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## LP49

Wearing again with a different strap.


----------



## LP49




----------



## MJB1264




----------



## LP49




----------



## soboy

GL0092.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## LP49




----------



## Paxman

Glycine Incursore


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## mngdew




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## Tubejoe




----------



## LP49

Just got my 18 back from servicing. I put a blue strap on it that I always wore with a watch I just sold. Looks pretty, pretty good!


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

Time for new hands and a re-lume on my black dial 2000.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> Time for new hands and a re-lume on my black dial 2000.
> View attachment 16156638


It looks brand new!!..


----------



## LP49

1964 was a very good year.


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> It looks brand new!!..


Thanks!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## LP49




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Old_Tractor

Glycine F104.


----------



## LP49

Ye Olde Book Cover


----------



## JoeJoester




----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## LP49

ccie37569 said:


> View attachment 16167020


Gotta love the orange!


----------



## LP49




----------



## GMTtwotone

I'm back!


----------



## Tolmia

My weekend warrior...


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

It's a Bronze Monday!


----------



## Dreem1er




----------



## LP49

Dreem1er said:


> View attachment 16173306


Great combo with that strap.


----------



## LP49

Just came in yesterday--a 2008 Airman 18 in great shape.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Saul2703




----------



## LP49




----------



## GMTtwotone




----------



## LP49

Another Base 22!


----------



## TimeHasComeToday

GL0303 w/ Barton cordura/silicone strap


----------



## LP49

TimeHasComeToday said:


> GL0303 w/ Barton cordura/silicone strap
> View attachment 16178315


Here's its grandaddy


----------



## GMTtwotone

unfortunately it's now listed in the sales area


----------



## TimeHasComeToday

Finally got my hands on Base 22 Purist GL0206


----------



## AurelioS

Almost noon with the ‘Noon’


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

Actually that one was from yesterday. This is today's.


----------



## LP49




----------



## ccie37569




----------



## LP49

ccie37569 said:


> View attachment 16186132


Seriously nice!


----------



## LP49




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## LP49

Ye olde book cover.


----------



## TimeHasComeToday

No. 1 LE Purist (GL0161) on Wide Version Komfit "JB" Mesh w/ Straight Ends


----------



## onefishtaco

Airman No.1 GMT 40mm LE #253/1000 on an Erika's MN 2 Tone.


----------



## army scope jockey

1968 pumpkin









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Relo60

Double Twelve on C.Ward rubber strap👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

Must like Eugene a lot!


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> Must like Eugene a lot!
> 
> View attachment 16206386


Is that a 2nd one?..


----------



## LP49

Thunder1 said:


> Is that a 2nd one?..


Nope-same one. It looks very different at various angles.


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## ccie37569




----------



## firetruck41

Just got this GL0375 today.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## LP49




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Matthew__Thomas

Omega Seamaster Professional Diver 300M


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## mcx

Pro Diver said:


> View attachment 16223882


Very nice!


----------



## lschultz

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 16228595


Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## ccie37569




----------



## RM339




----------



## LP49

Old '64


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GL0271..


----------



## Nativepride80




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Thunder1

A GL0270 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Thunder1

A 'Golden Eye' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

A *'Green Goblin' *for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Dreem1er




----------



## Thunder1

A GL0302 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A GL0269 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## TedG954

One of less than 50


----------



## LP49

Good old bronzie!


----------



## Thunder1

A GL0260 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## LP49

Changed to old faithful '64.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a GL0187..


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ an *Airman*..


----------



## LP49

What's a work week? From a retired old fart wearing this Glycine today:


----------



## Thunder1

LP49 said:


> What's a work week? From a retired old fart wearing this Glycine today:
> View attachment 16261667


Haha!!..you don't know what old is!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the weekend off w/ *The Chief*..


----------



## FLG44




----------



## Thunder1

Ending the weekend w/ a D12..


----------



## sopapillas

Came home from thanksgiving travels to the fruits of my Black Friday shopping 

Excited to join the club - still cant believe I got a 2893 for this price.

Gonna be honest though - can barely read the dial with the dual 24h markers.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## LP49

Ol'' 64 still tickin'


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ *Da Chief*..


----------



## Mister X

Phantom Airman on Crown & Buckle Chevron strap today…


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a D12..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ *Da Chief*…


----------



## sopapillas

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ *Da Chief*…
> View attachment 16270627


I do wish they used 12h markers on the dial. Got one up recently and while I love the design, I can’t read the time for ****


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a D12..


----------



## Relo60

Another Double Twelve 👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Thunder1

And a D12 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## sopapillas

Black Bay Combat Sub ha


----------



## fijizzle

sopapillas said:


> Black Bay Combat Sun ha


Stunning! Just ordered mine this week!


----------



## grumpymachinist

This one just arrived. I'm not sure yet if I'll keep it.


----------



## pantagruel

Just put the combat sub on this OEM strap.


----------



## fijizzle

pantagruel said:


> Just put the combat sub on this OEM strap.


Love, love, love that watch! 

Mine, a similar version (GL0278), is being shipped to me soon. Can't wait!


----------



## Thunder1

pantagruel said:


> Just put the combat sub on this OEM strap.


Golden Eye's rule!!..


----------



## LP49




----------



## acrolyu2




----------



## fijizzle

acrolyu2 said:


> View attachment 16283375


Gorgeous! 

Reference number, please?


----------



## acrolyu2

fijizzle said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Reference number, please?


thanks Ref GL0106


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Combat Vintage


----------



## fijizzle

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Combat Vintage


Sweet timepiece! And that band is everything! Can you share details on the band and where you got it from, please?


----------



## fijizzle

A bit of fun today with a blue, silicon strap to complement the yellow.


----------



## sopapillas

fijizzle said:


> A bit of fun today with a blue, silicon strap to complement the yellow.
> 
> View attachment 16285703


Whenever I posted a GS snowflake on a red strap on Reddit they went to town about how the “chaotic energy” really clashed with the “calm dial”.

Love the baby blue!


----------



## sopapillas

fijizzle said:


> Stunning! Just ordered mine this week!


Just saw this. 

Still can’t get over how thin it is. 1.4mm thinner than a BB58 with essentially the same specs.


----------



## fijizzle

sopapillas said:


> Whenever I posted a GS snowflake on a red strap on Reddit they went to town about how the “chaotic energy” really clashed with the “calm dial”.
> 
> Love the baby blue!


Thanks a ton! I'm really digging the combo, too, unexpectedly. 

And hey, wear what you like and accessorize it however you want! Because at the end of the day, all that matters is what YOU think of it. Especially, since you're paying for it! Haha


----------



## soboy




----------



## fijizzle

soboy said:


> View attachment 16287163


Gorgeous!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

fijizzle said:


> Sweet timepiece! And that band is everything! Can you share details on the band and where you got it from, please?


Thank you brother! I picked it up here: 20mm 22mm Universal Vintage Leather Watch Strap Band W/ Ring Clasp Quick Release | eBay


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

This one today...


----------



## fijizzle

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> This one today...


This has got to be one of the sexiest Glycine subs I have ever seen! And that band to pair with it... absolute FIYAH! 

Reference number of watch and details on band, please!


----------



## fijizzle

Salmon strap on this thirsty Thursday.


----------



## LP49

Takes a lickin' and still keeps on tickin'. From 1964. Keeps better time than most of my other pieces!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

fijizzle said:


> This has got to be one of the sexiest Glycine subs I have ever seen! And that band to pair with it... absolute FIYAH!
> 
> Reference number of watch and details on band, please!


Thank you brother! The ref.# is 3863.14B.DB
The strap came from cheap nato straps.


----------



## Techme

Some natural patina. Wish I got my hands on one sooner.


----------



## LP49




----------



## fijizzle

Rockin' the new strap today.


----------



## Thunder1

Techme said:


> Some natural patina. Wish I got my hands on one sooner.


At about 11.7mm thick, these make for terrific casual wrist wear..my interest in the brand remains undiminished..


----------



## Techme

Thunder1 said:


> At about 11.7mm thick, these make for terrific casual wrist wear..my interest in the brand remains undiminished..


The thin profile with the turned down lugs are fantastic.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## fijizzle

First wear with this one that just arrived last night! The quality of this thing is nuts!


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## 1gear




----------



## fijizzle

Cold day at the office today.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## ccie37569




----------



## fijizzle

New arrival!


----------



## LP49

My favorite Glycine!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## LP49




----------



## Paxman

Glycine Combat


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Techme




----------



## fijizzle

Techme said:


>


Stunning! Love that green dial.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a GL0327..I recently fitted a grey 'sail cloth' strap to it, which I think looks pretty swell..


----------



## fijizzle

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening, a GL0327..I recently fitted a grey 'sail cloth' strap to it, which I think looks pretty swell..
> View attachment 16307632


Very nice touch! Love the color combo of this combat sub! The gold accents and stainless steel looks brilliant!


----------



## Thunder1

fijizzle said:


> Very nice touch! Love the color combo of this combat sub! The gold accents and stainless steel looks brilliant!


Thanx!!..have to admit that dial color is normally a little darker then what this photo portrays..the sun was hitting it the right angle this time around..


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Thunder1

yankeexpress said:


>


A Combat 6 right?.. btw, where the He$$ have you been?..


----------



## fijizzle

yankeexpress said:


>


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Techme

fijizzle said:


> Stunning! Love that green dial.


There is a green version. However this is the black bezel and black dial combo. The dial is very matte and very legible. It might be the AR playing games.


----------



## fijizzle

Techme said:


> There is a green version. However this is the black bezel and black dial combo. The dial is very matte and very legible. It might be the AR playing games.


Ah, yes! The lighting did deceive me! Still, that's a beautiful dial! Great choice!


----------



## Paxman

Glycine Combat Bronze


----------



## achilles

My military Combat Sub!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreem1er




----------



## Catalin8503

Nice watches here, boys!

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## fijizzle

Dreem1er said:


> View attachment 16310482


One of the most legible and beautiful combat subs in the game!


----------



## fijizzle

Paxman said:


> Glycine Combat Bronze
> View attachment 16310258


Gorgeous! Love that brown dial!


----------



## Dreem1er

fijizzle said:


> One of the most legible and beautiful combat subs in the game!


Has to be imo one of the best looking gylcines out there.


----------



## LP49

Ol' 64 still going strong


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Solowis

My first glycine, bronze combat…..


----------



## Spuz Zard

When ever I put this on my wrist I remember how much I love this watch...
I just wish I wore it more often, the problem of having a large collection of timepieces that I love!
Another cool thing is the watch is still devoid of scratches, even on the high gloss areas of the sides, it is really amazing!


----------



## fijizzle

Spuz Zard said:


> When ever I put this on my wrist I remember how much I love this watch...
> I just wish I wore it more often, the problem of having a large collection of timepieces that I love!
> Another cool thing is the watch is still devoid of scratches, even on the high gloss areas of the sides, it is really amazing!
> View attachment 16315965
> View attachment 16315967
> View attachment 16315969
> View attachment 16315970
> View attachment 16315971
> View attachment 16315972
> View attachment 16315973
> View attachment 16315978


Absolutely amazing! I've never seen a chronograph combat sub like this before. A truly stunning timepiece!


----------



## Spuz Zard

Thanks! It truly is one of my favorites and definitely is a keeper for sure.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## LP49




----------



## FL410

My latest pick up. I certainly didn’t need another Combat Sub, but the olive color intrigued me. It only comes on a rubber strap, but I put it on an OEM combat sub bracelet that I had free. Not sure yet if I’ll keep it or not...


----------



## fijizzle

FL410 said:


> My latest pick up. I certainly didn’t need another Combat Sub, but the olive color intrigued me. It only comes on a rubber strap, but I put it on an OEM combat sub bracelet that I had free. Not sure yet if I’ll keep it or not...
> View attachment 16319422


I love that color and bracelet combo! It's a keeper for sure!

And we always tell ourselves that we don't need another timepiece but that never stops us from getting more! Haha

Happy holidays, my friends!


----------



## fijizzle

On this fine Christmas eve...


----------



## Thunder1

FL410 said:


> My latest pick up. I certainly didn’t need another Combat Sub, but the olive color intrigued me. It only comes on a rubber strap, but I put it on an OEM combat sub bracelet that I had free. Not sure yet if I’ll keep it or not...
> View attachment 16319422


Keep me in mind should you decide to let it & the bracelet go..


----------



## guspech750

fijizzle said:


> On this fine Christmas eve...
> 
> View attachment 16319466













Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ohhenry1

fijizzle said:


> On this fine Christmas eve...
> 
> View attachment 16319466


This impressive watch can be ordered on a bracelet, right now, for $242 total at discountwatchstore.com. PM me if you'd like to know how. There are two other colorways available at that price as well, including a black PVD model that I ordered.


----------



## fijizzle

ohhenry1 said:


> This impressive watch can be ordered on a bracelet, right now, for $242 total at discountwatchstore.com. PM me if you'd like to know how. There are two other colorways available at that price as well, including a black PVD model that I ordered.


PM'd!


----------



## fijizzle

ohhenry1 said:


> This impressive watch can be ordered on a bracelet, right now, for $242 total at discountwatchstore.com. PM me if you'd like to know how. There are two other colorways available at that price as well, including a black PVD model that I ordered.


For what it's worth, this member shared totally legitimate information and helped me pick up my 6th Glycine for a killer deal!

Thanks a ton, @ohhenry1!


----------



## Thunder1

For Sub Sunday, starting the day off w/ a bit of bronze & a blue bezel/dial combo..


----------



## fijizzle

Thunder1 said:


> For Sub Sunday, starting the day off w/ a bit of bronze & a blue bezel/dial combo..
> View attachment 16322412


Sexy! Loving the strap, too!


----------



## Thunder1

fijizzle said:


> Sexy! Loving the strap, too!


Thanx..these guys are strap monsters, imo!!..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon, possibly Spider Man's least favorite piece of wrist wear, the *Green Goblin*..


----------



## yankeexpress

GMT bronze GL0316


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Thunder1

yankeexpress said:


> GMT bronze GL0316


The 1st of these that I've seen..initial impressions?..


----------



## Thunder1

yankeexpress said:


> GMT bronze GL0316


Ashford Watches has a great deal going on right now for this baby..
Buy Glycine Combat Sub Sport 42 Bronze MEN'S Watch GL0316- Ashford.com


----------



## Thunder1

A *Golden Eye* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## fijizzle

Thunder1 said:


> A *Golden Eye* for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16326185


Gorgeous! 😍


----------



## Thunder1

fijizzle said:


> Gorgeous! 😍


Thanx!!..thinking about adding one to your collection?..


----------



## fijizzle

Thunder1 said:


> Thanx!!..thinking about adding one to your collection?..


I do indeed already have a version of it 😁


----------



## Thunder1

fijizzle said:


> I do indeed already have a version of it 😁
> 
> View attachment 16326896


So you do, so you do!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off a bit of bronze...


----------



## stvenski64




----------



## fijizzle

My very first Glycine, on this wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## fijizzle

Quick outfit swap.


----------



## fijizzle

On this rainy Los Angeles day


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Combat Sub..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a GL0269...


----------



## fijizzle

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening, a GL0269...
> View attachment 16335191


Love your Glycine collection, bro! 

Happy New Year, All! 🎊


----------



## Thunder1

fijizzle said:


> Love your Glycine collection, bro!
> 
> Happy New Year, All! 🎊


Well, thank you sir!!..


----------



## sopapillas

fijizzle said:


> Quick outfit swap.
> 
> View attachment 16329248
> View attachment 16329249


As can I crazy or is that a PVD black bracelet?


----------



## fijizzle

sopapillas said:


> As can I crazy or is that a PVD black bracelet?


Your eyes do not deceive you. Yes, that is a bracelet swap that I pulled from a different Glycine. I think it makes the watch really pop!


----------



## sopapillas

fijizzle said:


> Your eyes do not deceive you. Yes, that is a bracelet swap that I pulled from a different Glycine. I think it makes the watch really pop!


Never though black bracelet would go with a silver case but I am surprised to say that I agree. Matches well with the bezel!


----------



## fijizzle

sopapillas said:


> Never though black bracelet would go with a silver case but I am surprised to say that I agree. Matches well with the bezel!


Thank you so much! Yeah, I wasn't sure if it would work either until I installed the bracelet. And now I think it looks even better than the black rubber strap that originally came with the watch! 😄


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a GL0270...


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

A bit of Glycine 'coffee' for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## fijizzle

Thunder1 said:


> A bit of Glycine 'coffee' for later this afternoon/evening...
> View attachment 16339369


Niiiice... 

Bro, I'd love to see a shot of your entire Glycine collection!


----------



## Thunder1

fijizzle said:


> Niiiice...
> 
> Bro, I'd love to see a shot of your entire Glycine collection!


Thanx!!..I've got one in the mail & 1 I s/b picking up soon after a service..I'll post a pic soon!!..they're great wrist wear bargains, imo..


----------



## fijizzle

Thunder1 said:


> Thanx!!..I've got one in the mail & 1 I s/b picking up soon after a service..I'll post a pic soon!!..they're great wrist wear bargains, imo..


Yes, please do share! Great bargains indeed!


----------



## Thunder1

For 2-crown Tuesday, a black dial D12..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a new arrival, a Glycine Combat Sub GMT in bronze..features a 2-tone brown bezel & brown dial..and only 11.5mm thick!!..thinking it might be the '*Golden Eye' *of GMTs..


----------



## fijizzle

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a new arrival, a Glycine Combat Sub GMT in bronze..features a 2-tone brown bezel & brown dial..and only 11.5mm thick!!..thinking it might be the '*Golden Eye' *of GMTs..
> View attachment 16343882
> 
> View attachment 16343883


Nice pick up! Congratulations on your new timepiece!


----------



## Thunder1

fijizzle said:


> Nice pick up! Congratulations on your new timepiece!


Thanx!!..highly recommended!!..


----------



## fijizzle

Thunder1 said:


> Thanx!!..highly recommended!!..


If I was into bronze watches, for sure! Enjoy, bro!


----------



## Thunder1

A couple of _'Golden Eyes' _for me today...
Starting the day off w/ a GMT...








And a 3-hander for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## ccie37569




----------



## jkingrph




----------



## bubba0951




----------



## jkingrph

bubba0951 said:


> View attachment 16348444


Three at once??


----------



## bubba0951

jkingrph said:


> Three at once??


Every time a pass through the bedroom I change watches! Ha!


----------



## LP49

ccie37569 said:


> View attachment 16346503


12 at the top. Impressive!


----------



## jkingrph

bubba0951 said:


> Every time a pass through the bedroom I change watches! Ha!


May have to give that a try, trouble is I have to go through the bedroom to get to the bathroom, so may end up changing watches 8-10 times a day.!!!!🧭🧭🧭🧭🧭🧭🧭🧭


----------



## LP49




----------



## tommy_boy

Incusore with cerakote on GasGasBones strap


----------



## fijizzle

Shopping with the Mrs.


----------



## ohhenry1

fijizzle said:


> Shopping with the Mrs.
> View attachment 16349675


Doing the inter-Glycine bracelet swap, I see!


----------



## fijizzle

ohhenry1 said:


> Doing the inter-Glycine bracelet swap, I see!


Yes, sir! Good eye!


----------



## fijizzle

Lunch


----------



## Thunder1

fijizzle said:


> Lunch
> View attachment 16351855


Very sweet!!..


----------



## fijizzle

Thunder1 said:


> Very sweet!!..


Thanks, broski!


----------



## Dreem1er

Looks tiny from this angle 🤷‍♂️


----------



## LP49




----------



## demo




----------



## Thunder1

Starting 2-crown Tuesday off w/ *Da Chief*..


----------



## harleydude




----------



## fijizzle

Happy Fri-yay!


----------



## TimeHasComeToday

fijizzle said:


> Happy Fri-yay!
> 
> View attachment 16365885


What is that strap?! I need one.


----------



## fijizzle

TimeHasComeToday said:


> What is that strap?! I need one.


It's a basic nylon nato strap that came in a 4-pack from Amazon. 









Ritche Christmas Stocking Stuffers 4PC 22mm Nylon Strap Nylon Watch Band Compatible With Timex Weekender Expedition Watch Straps for Men Women (4 Packs) | Amazon.com


Buy Ritche Christmas Stocking Stuffers 4PC 22mm Nylon Strap Nylon Watch Band Compatible With Timex Weekender Expedition Watch Straps for Men Women (4 Packs) and other Watch Bands at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## ohhenry1

fijizzle said:


> It's a basic nylon nato strap that came in a 4-pack from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ritche Christmas Stocking Stuffers 4PC 22mm Nylon Strap Nylon Watch Band Compatible With Timex Weekender Expedition Watch Straps for Men Women (4 Packs) | Amazon.com
> 
> 
> Buy Ritche Christmas Stocking Stuffers 4PC 22mm Nylon Strap Nylon Watch Band Compatible With Timex Weekender Expedition Watch Straps for Men Women (4 Packs) and other Watch Bands at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Out of curiosity: did you not like the stock bracelet?


----------



## fijizzle

ohhenry1 said:


> Out of curiosity: did you not like the stock bracelet?


I think the original bracelet is okay. It fits well for the most part, but one of the end links doesn't sit flush against the case which causes a rattling sound. Secondly, the bracelet makes the watch look small on my 7.5" wrist. I am 6' 3", so appropriate watch size is everything. Pairing this watch with a nato strap or leather band actually makes the case appear bigger than 42mm. Wish they made this version in a 44mm case!


----------



## Thunder1

Starting NFL play-off Sunday w/ a GMT..








For the 2nd game and later this evening, a Combat Sub..


----------



## fijizzle

Fantastic options, amigo!


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## fijizzle

Mondays...


----------



## Thunder1

Starting 2-crown Tuesday off w/ a D12..


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## ccie37569




----------



## fijizzle

Happy Saturday!


----------



## ohhenry1

fijizzle said:


> Happy Saturday!
> View attachment 16384139


Blue on blue on blue on blue!


----------



## fijizzle

ohhenry1 said:


> Blue on blue on blue on blue!


Yes, sir! You saw what I did there 😄


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

For 2-crown Tuesday later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## MAD777

Bronze on a 2-piece nylon


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

fijizzle said:


> Happy Saturday!
> View attachment 16384139


Hey, that strap looks familiar.  Looking good!


----------



## lqqker

I'm wearing my Airman GL0310 today. I'm a sucker for blue dials.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Bob Orr

Just arrived from Ashford. But not crazy about the strap


----------



## Thunder1

And the *Bronze Blue Bomber* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Bob Orr

So this arrived Friday and just freed this bronze from hermetic seal. I like it - and I wear a bunch of blue


----------



## Thunder1

Bob Orr said:


> Just arrived from Ashford. But not crazy about the strap
> 
> View attachment 16403301


Don't worry, they're strap monsters!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting 2-crown Tuesday off w/ *Da Chief*..


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## TimeHasComeToday

ccie37569 said:


> View attachment 16406611





ccie37569 said:


> View attachment 16406611


What bracelet is this?


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SixtyLion

My recent purchase Glycine Combat Sub quartz it is so GREEN! Colorful watch for a rainy morning!!!


----------



## Thunder1

SixtyLion said:


> My recent purchase Glycine Combat Sub quartz it is so GREEN! Colorful watch for a rainy morning!!!
> 
> View attachment 16413796


I think it's very sharp looking!!...it w/b very tempting for me if had an auto movement..


----------



## Thunder1

A bit of '*coffee*' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## SixtyLion

Thunder1 said:


> I think it's very sharp looking!!...it w/b very tempting for me if had an auto movement..


If I am not mistaken Glycine recently released a similar green watch with GMT function powered by an auto movement GL0383.


----------



## Thunder1

SixtyLion said:


> If I am not mistaken Glycine recently released a similar green watch with GMT function powered by an auto movement GL0383.


You're right, of course..& Ashford watches has it on sale right now for for $509.99 plus a 11% Valentine's Day sale coupon offering..


----------



## Not_A_Guest

SixtyLion said:


> My recent purchase Glycine Combat Sub quartz it is so GREEN! Colorful watch for a rainy morning!!!
> 
> View attachment 16413796


I didn't even know they made them in quartz. That's a looker.


----------



## SixtyLion

Not_A_Guest said:


> I didn't even know they made them in quartz. That's a looker.


I would have missed this watch if it wasn’t for the members of this forum!!!


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Bob Orr




----------



## fijizzle

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Hey, that strap looks familiar.  Looking good!


Hahaha. Yup! You're the one who pointed me to cheapnatostraps.com! Thanks a ton, bro! 

I think the strap looks a lot better on your timepiece, but it's still a great design!


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off 2-crown Tuesday w/ a Double 12..


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## LP49

9


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1

mplsabdullah said:


> .
> View attachment 16429043
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


That's a good one, fer sure.


----------



## Thunder1

A Combat Sub for later this afternoon/evening for a couple of walks w/ the dogs..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## Bob Orr

Tonight's wrist candy with strap from WUS member LP49 - thanks again !


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Thunder1

A Sub for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off 2-crown Tuesday w/ *Da Chief*…


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Bob Orr

Wearing the blue combat sub today


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs..a Gl0269..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## jhdscript

*Glycine Combat Sub*

*


  




*


----------



## TedG954

Not often seen LUX Version on the Combat Chronograph


----------



## Bob Orr

While I feel a bit guilty posting the same two Bronze Glycines, today is vintage black day


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off 2-crown Tuesday w/ *Da Chief*..


----------



## LP49




----------



## Bob Orr

Sporting the bronze and blue Glycine sub today


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## jinglebuddy

I only have one Glycine now, and I wear this almost everyday. I really like the purist Airman, I think they are so cool.


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Bob Orr

Just unpacked this one . First day on wrist.


----------



## ccie37569

Bob Orr said:


> Just unpacked this one . First day on wrist.
> View attachment 16460856


Congrats on your new watch looks nice


----------



## Thunder1

ccie37569 said:


> Congrats on your new watch looks nice


+1..


----------



## Relo60

Bob Orr said:


> Just unpacked this one . First day on wrist.
> View attachment 16460856


Great choice👍🏼. Congrats


----------



## Techme

Bob Orr said:


> Just unpacked this one . First day on wrist.
> View attachment 16460856


I have the same one. It’s a beauty. Definitely a keeper. Enjoy!


----------



## Thunder1

And a Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Frack




----------



## LP49




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Bob Orr

On a rubber Hirsch strap today


----------



## jkingrph

Much more patina on mine, thus it is a more dark copper color.


----------



## Thunder1

jkingrph said:


> View attachment 16465316
> 
> Much more patina on mine, thus it is a more dark copper color.


It's a beaut!!..if it was smaller than 44mm, it w/b in my collection!!..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening & walking the dogs, a *Golden Eye*..


----------



## Frack

On my new NATO strap and liking it more then I thought I would.


----------



## Thunder1

For 2-crown Tuesday later this afternoon/evening, *Da Chief*..


----------



## twintop




----------



## Thunder1

twintop said:


> View attachment 16470634


One of my favs!!..


----------



## pathfinder11

Have to say I bought 2 glycines at the beginning of covid as beater watches and they have held up quite well, I'm impressed.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RM339




----------



## Techme




----------



## Colmustard86

GL0381


----------



## Thunder1

A bit of bronze for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Bob Orr

Techme said:


>


+ 1 as another owner of this one


----------



## Bob Orr

Considering this combo for later


----------



## Thunder1

Bob Orr said:


> Considering this combo for later
> 
> View attachment 16478850


Looks like a winner to me!!!..


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

For 2 crown Tuesday later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## FLG44




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just arrived today!!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

MitchCumsteen said:


> Just arrived today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a beaut!!!..initial impressions?..


----------



## Bob Orr

On the wrist today


----------



## willland

Brand new Combat Sub 42 GL0326.









Bill


----------



## Thunder1

willland said:


> Brand new Combat Sub 42 GL0326.
> View attachment 16493344
> 
> 
> Bill


Congrats!!..that's a swell pick up!!..


----------



## Bob Orr

Put a new Zuludiver tropic strap on the bronze and black vintage . Think it works


----------



## willland

Thunder1 said:


> Congrats!!..that's a swell pick up!!..


Appreciate that. I am loving it. I know it is only 3 days old(new) but it is spot on accurate to the second. Set to my iPhone "analog" clock on Wednesday and no deviation at all so far.

Bill


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ an *Airman*..,


----------



## Bob Orr

willland said:


> Brand new Combat Sub 42 GL0326.
> View attachment 16493344
> 
> 
> Bill


Beautiful and versatile piece . I have one but does compete for wrist time with two other Glycine bronzie subs


----------



## willland

Bob Orr said:


> Beautiful and versatile piece .


It sure is a keeper.



Bob Orr said:


> I have one but does compete for wrist time with two other Glycine bronzie subs


Though I really want the same bronze GL0322 that you have but having a hard time finding any in stock. I may just bite the bullet and get the bronze GL0320 GMT instead.










Bill


----------



## Thunder1

willland said:


> It sure is a keeper.
> 
> 
> Though I really want the same bronze GL0322 that you have but having a hard time finding any in stock. I may just bite the bullet and get the bronze GL0320 GMT instead.
> 
> View attachment 16493661
> 
> 
> Bill


Go for it!!..I've one of the new bronze GMTs & think a lot of it..here's a pic of mine..


----------



## Bob Orr

willland said:


> It sure is a keeper.
> 
> 
> Though I really want the same bronze GL0322 that you have but having a hard time finding any in stock. I may just bite the bullet and get the bronze GL0320 GMT instead.
> 
> View attachment 16493661
> 
> 
> I have a blue vintage bronzie like the black one still new in shrink wrap . I have too many so considering releasing
> 
> Bill


----------



## Spuz Zard

Today it's The Black Beauty GL1001 👍


----------



## Thunder1

For 2-crown Tuesday, a D12..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Dreem1er




----------



## grumpymachinist

My new Airman "Noon" came today.


----------



## predapio

My new sub came today .


----------



## willland

predapio said:


> My new sub came today .


I was not feeling the brown rubber strap but seeing it on your wrist has swayed me to the other side a bit.

Very nice.

Bill


----------



## Thunder1

grumpymachinist said:


> My new Airman "Noon" came today.
> 
> View attachment 16506457


Congratulations!!..many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a$$ pick up...they all give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## Thunder1

predapio said:


> My new sub came today .
> View attachment 16506643
> View attachment 16506644
> View attachment 16506645


A beaut, for sure!!!..a nice pick up!!..


----------



## Thunder1

grumpymachinist said:


> My new Airman "Noon" came today.
> 
> View attachment 16506457


Did it come with that cool wooden box?..


----------



## grumpymachinist

Thunder1 said:


> Did it come with that cool wooden box?..


Sadly no. I don't think these are part of the 1000 pc. limited edition run. I don't see any numbers to that effect on the back of the watch. Just a regular old black Glycine box.


----------



## Thunder1

A 'Golden Eye' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## predapio

Still this one


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off 2-crown Tuesday w/ *Da Chief*..


----------



## LP49




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Thunder1 said:


> It's a beaut!!!..initial impressions?..


Digging it. I don’t think I’ve taken it off yet….











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme




----------



## willland

Techme said:


>


@Techme,

Would that be the GL0322?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Techme

willland said:


> @Techme,
> 
> Would that be the GL0322?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill


That’s it. It’s remarkable how well matched the bronze case, dial and the bronze numbers on the bezel are. It’s a keeper for sure.


----------



## willland

Techme said:


> That’s it. It’s remarkable how well matched the bronze case, dial and the bronze numbers on the bezel are. It’s a keeper for sure.


No doubt a beauty. I have the brushed SS version GL0326 and have eyed the GL0322 for a while. Better yet, the GMT bronze GL0320 is really what I desire. Ashford offered me $550.00 US$(+ tax) shipped a week or two ago for the GL0320 but I did not jump on it because of the lack of my bride's blessing. I made a deal with her to sell something to buy something and was not quite there yet at the time of the offer. I'll get there soon.









Bill


----------



## Techme

willland said:


> No doubt a beauty. I have the brushed SS version GL0326 and have eyed the GL0322 for a while. Better yet, the GMT bronze GL0320 is really what I desire. Ashford offered me $550.00 US$(+ tax) shipped a week or two ago for the GL0320 but I did not jump on it because of the lack of my bride's blessing. I made a deal with her to sell something to buy something and was not quite there yet at the time of the offer. I'll get there soon.
> View attachment 16522829
> 
> 
> 
> Bill


I’m sure you’ll be able to massage the deal across the line. 

Keep an eye on the Invicta store too. They often have a sale that will stack with a coupon.


----------



## predapio

New shoes with matching stitching. Waiting on a bronze buckle.


----------



## Thunder1

An Airman 'Noon' to start off 2-crown Tuesday..


----------



## predapio




----------



## Thunder1




----------



## grumpymachinist




----------



## Thunder1

The honeymoon continues!!..for later this after*Noon* & evening, an Airman 'Noon'..


----------



## LP49




----------



## predapio




----------



## willland

GL0244

Loving the black PVD and Arabic numerals. Not my favorite strap, not bad but prefer waterproof. Just fine though until I get something from StrapsCo or Barton.

Bill


----------



## willland

Looking at these from Strapco and Barton.


----------



## willland

willland said:


> Loving the black PVD and Arabic numerals. Not my favorite strap, not bad but prefer waterproof. Just fine though until I get something from StrapsCo or Barton.


No need to spend any more $$$ right now. Found this nice silicone with gray/silver stitches spare strap that I had purchased for my Casio Duro a few moths back. The silver/gray stitches match quite well with the silver bezel markings and numbers. Huge difference in comfort and looks over the "carbon fiber"/leather stiff and squeaky stock strap. Though the stock strap looks kind of cool, it just does not do well with smallish 6.5 inch wrist. I had to use the last hole and it still did not work well. I was even able to switch buckles even though it was quite a task without a forked strap tool.























Bill


----------



## predapio




----------



## Techme




----------



## Thunder1

Kicking off 2-crown Tuesday w/ *Da Chief*..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnWatcher123

Combat Sub 36!


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

MitchCumsteen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent choice in straps!!..


----------



## Thunder1

For walking the dogs later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravenloft7671

Just picked this up from Costco for $299.
I think the quality for the price is really good, but the lume is weak, pretty much non-existent on this model.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

Ravenloft7671 said:


> Just picked this up from Costco for $299.
> I think the quality for the price is really good, but the lume is weak, pretty much non-existent on this model.


What size wrist?


----------



## Ravenloft7671

JohnWatcher123 said:


> What size wrist?


Around 18cm or 6-5/8 inches.


----------



## JohnWatcher123

It.looks great..I don't think I could pull it off at 6.5".


----------



## willland

New GL0244 with Barton Elite Silicone strap in black/crimson red.










Bill


----------



## willland

Ravenloft7671 said:


> Just picked this up from Costco for $299.


Was that an in store purchase or online?

Bill


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs..


----------



## Ravenloft7671

willland said:


> Was that an in store purchase or online?
> 
> Bill


In store

Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio




----------



## MikeBanzai

Still relatively new, so it’s a bit shinier than I’d like. It will get there, though.


----------



## MikeBanzai

A better picture. Man, it’s tough taking good pictures of your own wrist…


----------



## soymicmic

Glycine Combat 6


----------



## Thunder1

And for 2-crown Tuesday later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## TimeHasComeToday

Thunder1 said:


> And for 2-crown Tuesday later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16560451


What strap?!


----------



## Thunder1

TimeHasComeToday said:


> What strap?!


Highly recommended..
DASSARI Weave Frayed Edge Canvas Strap w/ Rivets | StrapsCo


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## Bob Orr

On the wrist now . Says it’s time to go home


----------



## mplsabdullah

.
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## Thunder1

Bob Orr said:


> On the wrist now . Says it’s time to go home
> View attachment 16561935


An underrated gem, imo!!..


----------



## Thunder1

Patagonico said:


>


That strap is a fine fit for that baby..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, an *Airman 'Nooner'*..


----------



## Dreem1er




----------



## LP49

1964 Airman


----------



## MikeBanzai

LP49 said:


> 1964 Airman
> View attachment 16565471


That’s great! Actually from 1964, or a reissue?


----------



## LP49

1964


----------



## LP49




----------



## MikeBanzai

My Glycine Airman “Double Twelve”. Elegantly simple and legible way to track two time zones, and more appropriately sized for my wrist than my GMT.


----------



## Thunder1

MikeBanzai said:


> My Glycine Airman “Double Twelve”. Elegantly simple and legible way to track two time zones, and more appropriately sized for my wrist than my GMT.
> View attachment 16569383


Agreed!!..a very cool, under the radar, wrist wear offering..mine says hello!!..


----------



## achilles

My newly arrived Combat Sub 39. Love it!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For 2-crown Tuesday later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## sopapillas

Patiently waiting for that army green one to be released in 39 mm


----------



## MikeBanzai




----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


That strap is a nearly perfect match for that one!!..excellent choice!!..


----------



## willland

Shout out to WatchGhecko. Got this Zuludiver Sailcloth Perforated Strap for my GL0326. The beige stitching matches the gilt markings very well and after a day or two wearing it is conforming to my wrist size. Placed order on Saturday 4/16 and wearing it on Thursday 4/21. Not too bad coming from Great Britain to Florida.

















Bill


----------



## Thunder1

willland said:


> Shout out to WatchGhecko. Got this Zuludiver Sailcloth Perforated Strap for my GL0326. The beige stitching matches the gilt markings very well and after a day or two wearing it is conforming to my wrist size. Placed order on Saturday 4/16 and wearing it on Thursday 4/21. Not too bad coming from Great Britain to Florida.
> 
> View attachment 16584453
> View attachment 16584454
> 
> 
> Bill


Yep, that strap is a fine look for that Combat Sub..swell pick up!!..


----------



## willland

Thunder1 said:


> Yep, that strap is a fine look for that Combat Sub..swell pick up!!..


Where are my manners?
Yes thank you.

Was not really sure about the 22mm to 18mm taper but once I put my eyes on it in person and strapped it on all doubts faded away.

Bill


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Thunder1 said:


> That strap is a nearly perfect match for that one!!..excellent choice!!..


Thank you brother.

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

My daily wear Combat Sub 39 on tropic strap. So comfortable!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954

90's Prototype. Never marketed. Made under contract.


----------



## LP49




----------



## predapio




----------



## bubba0951




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off 2-crown Tuesday w/ *Da Chief*... 








And a pic of my collection of these to date..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## willland

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


Very nice.
Would that model be the GL0269?

Bill


----------



## Spuz Zard

My Combat Chrono!


----------



## LP49




----------



## RIVI1969

MikeBanzai said:


> My Glycine Airman “Double Twelve”. Elegantly simple and legible way to track two time zones, and more appropriately sized for my wrist than my GMT.
> View attachment 16569383


IMHO an excellent way -if not the best- to track 2 time zones. Very beautiful watch


----------



## RIVI1969

This is a 39mm case, It looks bigger than it is because of the clean silver dial. I think 36, 37mm would be even better than it is.


----------



## MikeBanzai

RIVI1969 said:


> View attachment 16593930
> 
> 
> This is a 39mm case, It looks bigger than it is because of the clean silver dial. I think 36, 37mm would be even better than it is.


Silver/white dials, and watches that are “all dial”, do tend to wear bigger than they are.


----------



## RIVI1969

MikeBanzai said:


> Silver/white dials, and watches that are “all dial”, do tend to wear bigger than they are.


And the 18mm strap / case proportion adds to the effect that the watch is even larger. I love it! ❤


----------



## Techme




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Techme said:


>


What model number is that please ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme

MitchCumsteen said:


> What model number is that please ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GL0322

The minute track and the outer edges of the hour lume plots are both golden, but both appear lighter in the photo.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

willland said:


> Very nice.
> Would that model be the GL0269?
> 
> Bill


Thank you! Yes, that is the correct model number.

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Combat Sub 39. My first Glycine. Love the size, case shape and no guard crown. Not to mention the blue color-way. It really has a vintage combat feel to it.

The only negative is the crappy bracelet that most watches in this price range seem to come with. I’ve said numerous times here on WUS, I’d pay more money for a better bracelet/clasp. No mater, here it is on a Bark & Jack seatbelt nato strap. 










Now considering the matte black version with the vintage lum and red date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

WatchProblem said:


> Combat Sub 39. My first Glycine. Love the size, case shape and no guard crown. Not to mention the blue color-way. It really has a vintage combat feel to it.
> 
> The only negative is the crappy bracelet that most watches in this price range seem to come with. I’ve said numerous times here on WUS, I’d pay more money for a better bracelet/clasp. No mater, here it is on a Bark & Jack seatbelt nato strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now considering the matte black version with the vintage lum and red date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a winner!!..where'd you pick it up?..


----------



## Techme




----------



## WatchProblem

Thunder1 said:


> That's a winner!!..where'd you pick it up?..


The watch or the strap?

Watch came from Gmonon Watch in Singapore. Fast and free shipping to the US. Create an account and then put the watch you want in your cart and leave it for a day…they sent me a coupon for $20 off.

Strap came from Bark and Jack website.

Happy hunting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

WatchProblem said:


> The watch or the strap?
> 
> Watch came from Gmonon Watch in Singapore. Fast and free shipping to the US. Create an account and then put the watch you want in your cart and leave it for a day…they sent me a coupon for $20 off.
> 
> Strap came from Bark and Jack website.
> 
> Happy hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx!!..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Combat Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## LP49




----------



## willland

WatchProblem said:


> Watch came from Gmonon Watch in Singapore. Fast and free shipping to the US. Create an account and then put the watch you want in your cart and leave it for a day…they sent me a coupon for $20 off.


I live in Florida. When you say fast shipping about how long? Ashford takes about a week from placing order to delivery which is decent but I like Gmonon's larger assortment of models they offer.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## predapio




----------



## WatchProblem

willland said:


> I live in Florida. When you say fast shipping about how long? Ashford takes about a week from placing order to delivery which is decent but I like Gmonon's larger assortment of models they offer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill


Bill, I pressed the purchase button on Sunday and had the watch on Friday. Not bad, considering it cam from Singapore. Came through DHL in a very nice bubble sleeve that kept it very well protected.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willland

WatchProblem said:


> Bill, I pressed the purchase button on Sunday and had the watch on Friday. Not bad, considering it cam from Singapore. Came through DHL in a very nice bubble sleeve that kept it very well protected.


You are not kidding with "Not bad". What happened to supply chain issues?

Thanks for the info.

Bill


----------



## DonLuis

From my Daytona, other Rolex and Tudor’s I picked this guy to wear today on my 49 birthday


----------



## Thunder1

DonLuis said:


> From my Daytona, other Rolex and Tudor’s I picked this guy to wear today on my 49 birthday


Congratulations!!..and that is a swell choice in wrist wear!!..


----------



## Thunder1

For 2-crown Tuesday later this afternoon/evening, *Da Chief*..


----------



## DonLuis

Going with rubber


----------



## army scope jockey

Vintage pumpkin circa 1968









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For 2-Crown Tuesday, a *Double 12*..


----------



## Thunder1

Late afternoon switch for moi..


----------



## Thunder1

All day today for moi..


----------



## Thunder1

The same Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Thunder1

A GMT in bronze for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## willland

Thunder1 said:


> A GMT in bronze for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16630289


Is it safe to say that has a brown dial, aftermarket strap?

Bill


----------



## Thunder1

willland said:


> Is it safe to say that has a brown dial, aftermarket strap?
> 
> Bill


Morning, there, Bill..yep, it's a dark brown dial, but it is the stock strap...here's a pic of the back of it..also has a handy QR feature..highly recommended(watch & strap)..


----------



## willland

Thanks for the info. Very nice combination. I was not sold on brown for quite a while but it gels really nice with bronze. The goldish stitching matches very well.

Is that the GL0316?


----------



## Thunder1

willland said:


> Thanks for the info. Very nice combination. I was not sold on brown for quite a while but it gels really nice with bronze. The goldish stitching matches very well.
> 
> Is that the GL0316?
> 
> View attachment 16630595


Yes, it is...Ashford Watches may or may not have it cheaper than Gnomon, depending on whether they have a sale on it...


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Sub..


----------



## MikeBanzai

Thunder1 said:


> A GMT in bronze for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16630289


Nice. Seeing all the Combat GMTs makes me think there might be one in my future. Very clean designs.


----------



## predapio

This strap for 16$ with stitching matching the bezel, really makes this piece. Even today with no sun it looks good. The dial, in sun, really pops too.


----------



## Thunder1

predapio said:


> This strap for 16$ with stitching matching the bezel, really makes this piece. Even today with no sun it looks good. The dial, in sun, really pops too.
> View attachment 16632439
> View attachment 16632440


Yep, that's a swell choice!!..


----------



## MikeBanzai

Airman GMT bronze.


----------



## Thunder1

MikeBanzai said:


> Airman GMT bronze.
> View attachment 16635151


If only it was available in a smaller case size!!..


----------



## MikeBanzai

Thunder1 said:


> If only it was available in a smaller case size!!..


I agree. If only all of the Airman GMT lineup now was.


----------



## Thunder1

For 2-Crown Tuesday, an Airman 'Noon' re-release for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## JohnWatcher123

Combat sub 36 rubber strap. Today and everyday.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off 2-Crown Tuesday w/ an Airman *Noon* re-release..


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

A Glycine Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ *Da Chief*..









And a pic of my *Da Chief* collection to date..


----------



## LP49

Good old 1964!


----------



## predapio

This killer sub


----------



## predapio

Arrgghhh. Why do you tempt me with nice pictures then?.


----------



## MikeBanzai

Glycine Airman “Noon”, limited release from several years back. Sorry for the poor lighting. It’s getting towards dusk under the outdoor patio at this Mexican restaurant.


----------



## soboy

I put the Barton strap back on for the summer, wearing the Combat Sub to the pool party today.


----------



## MikeBanzai

Glycine Airman “Noon” limited edition reissue.


----------



## Thunder1

MikeBanzai said:


> Glycine Airman “Noon” limited edition reissue.
> View attachment 16663591


One of my fav Glycines!!..looks like it wears pretty darn well on a Nato.as well..


----------



## MikeBanzai

Thunder1 said:


> One of my fav Glycines!!..looks like it wears pretty darn well on a Nato.as well..


Something about the 24hr dial and utilitarian look works best on a NATO for my tastes. That’s how I’ve preferred it at least.


----------



## predapio

This had grill duty this afternoon.


----------



## Thunder1

For 2-Crown Tuesday, *Da Chief*..


----------



## Relo60




----------



## LP49

Good old '64


----------



## predapio




----------



## Strange Days




----------



## Thunder1

For later this 2-Crown afternoon/evening, a D12..


----------



## willland

Had to do it as soon as I found the GL390 here in the US. 

Love the strap but a nice vintage leather strap in grey/taupe would be the cherry on top.

My first bronze.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

willland said:


> Had to do it as soon as I found the GL390 here in the US.
> 
> Love the strap but a nice vintage leather strap in grey/taupe would be the cherry on top.
> 
> My first bronze.
> View attachment 16684343
> View attachment 16684345
> View attachment 16684346


Who's carrying this baby right now?..and the price?..


----------



## willland

Thunder1 said:


> Who's carrying this baby right now?..and the price?..


ShopHQ and it went from $279.98+ to $299.98+, still a rocking deal IMO.

Ordered Thursday night 06/02 and received Wednesday 06/08.

Bill


----------



## Thunder1

willland said:


> ShopHQ and it went from $279.98+ to $299.98+, still a rocking deal IMO.
> 
> Ordered Thursday night 06/02 and received Wednesday 06/08.
> 
> Bill


Thanx Bill!!..


----------



## willland

Thunder1 said:


> Thanx Bill!!..


Did you order one? Looks like it is back at $279.98+.

Bill


----------



## Thunder1

willland said:


> Did you order one? Looks like it is back at $279.98+.
> 
> Bill


Let me look again..I must have missed it yesterday..just sent you a PM..


----------



## willland

Thunder1 said:


> Let me look again..I must have missed it yesterday..just sent you a PM..


Replied to PM.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tolmia




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Thunder1

For 2-crown Tuesday later this afternoon/evening, a D12..


----------



## predapio




----------



## RM339




----------



## predapio

Day 2.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## ccie37569




----------



## LP49

Good Ol' '64


----------



## Simpleman1007




----------



## MikeBanzai

ccie37569 said:


> View attachment 16702711


Never could do “inverted” 24 hour dials, with 24 at the bottom. I like the “origin/zero point” for the minutes and hours to both be at the same place. On an inverted dial the minute origin at the top and hour origin at the bottom just messes me up.

Good looking watch though.


----------



## another_shawn

MikeBanzai said:


> Never could do “inverted” 24 hour dials, with 24 at the bottom. I like the “origin/zero point” for the minutes and hours to both be at the same place. On an inverted dial the minute origin at the top and hour origin at the bottom just messes me up.
> 
> Good looking watch though.


I've never seen an inverted dial like that before. What's the purpose of that?


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a recent arrival..so far, so good!!..


----------



## MikeBanzai

another_shawn said:


> I've never seen an inverted dial like that before. What's the purpose of that?


I’ve read that the reason is so that the hour hand is in the top of the face during the “daytime” hours. 
Some find it more intuitive. Me, I don’t like having separate origin points for the units of measure on a single dial.


----------



## willland

Thunder1 said:


> Starting my weekend off w/ a recent arrival..so far, so good!!..
> View attachment 16705132


I hope I did not steer you wrong.

Bill


----------



## willland

Rocking my GL0244 with a Barton Elite silicone strap on a lazy, hot, stormy, Florida afternoon.


----------



## Thunder1

willland said:


> I hope I did not steer you wrong.
> 
> Bill


Quite the opposite, sir..quite the opposite!!..


----------



## rdooman

New to forum 🙂


----------



## willland

rdooman said:


> New to forum 🙂
> View attachment 16706193


Welcome to the forum. What flavor Combat Sub do we have here?

Bill


----------



## rdooman

Thank you. GL0076 that original came with SS bracelet. I recently changed it to Alpine light grey silicone strap.


----------



## willland

rdooman said:


> I recently changed it to Alpine light grey silicone strap.


Your GL0076 has a similar dial/bezel to my GL0244 but in grey. Very nice. I have the Alpine silicone in black with grey stitching that I alternate with my black Barton Elite on my GL0244.

Bill


----------



## ccie37569

another_shawn said:


> I've never seen an inverted dial like that before. What's the purpose of that?


tracking the sun


----------



## Thunder1

For 2-Crown Tuesday, an Airman re-issue for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdooman

Airman GL0167


----------



## jhb




----------



## RM339




----------



## zeno4221

Can't wait to see the patina on it


----------



## Rodentman

NONE YET but this one just shipped today so I am hoping by 1 July. Would have preferred the regular SS w/o the PVD coating, but this one was only $700 at Ashford. If it wears off BFD.


----------



## MikeBanzai

Rodentman said:


> NONE YET but this one just shipped today so I am hoping by 1 July. Would have preferred the regular SS w/o the PVD coating, but this one was only $700 at Ashford. If it wears off BFD.
> 
> View attachment 16725566


I know what you’re saying.

Bronze is pretty awesome, stainless steel is pretty awesome, but I really don’t like PVD coat fake bronze…


----------



## Thunder1

For 2-Crown Tuesday, a D12 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## MikeBanzai

Thunder1 said:


> For 2-Crown Tuesday, a D12 for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16726560


That date doesn’t look like today…


----------



## Thunder1

MikeBanzai said:


> That date doesn’t look like today…


You're right, it's an old pic..


----------



## Thunder1

Took my Hammy off for this morning's walk w/ the dogs..my GL0390 works out well for this job!!..


----------



## Old_Tractor




----------



## dreamingDiver

My first Glycine! Well, first swiss as well. I’m happy with this. I wish there are more 46mm combat sub colorways. I like my watches on the bigger side.

Untitled by D Y, on Flickr


Untitled by D Y, on Flickr


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Tjcdas

Thunder1 said:


> Took my Hammy off for this morning's walk w/ the dogs..my GL0390 works out well for this job!!..
> View attachment 16729148


I just ordered this model yesterday looks great!


----------



## Thunder1

Tjcdas said:


> I just ordered this model yesterday looks great!


Good for you!!..I like mine quite a bit!!..


----------



## Phrank

Not wearing today, but love this Gycine....


----------



## Thunder1

A Combat Sub for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## willland

Very nice. 

Bill


----------



## MikeBanzai

I feel like I see more “Combat” models on this thread, which is odd to me because I associate Glycine more with the “Airman” model in my mind.


----------



## Thunder1

MikeBanzai said:


> I feel like I see more “Combat” models on this thread, which is odd to me because I associate Glycine more with the “Airman” model in my mind.


Probably because they're(the Subs) so uncommonly inexpensive on the grey market, imo..


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Waiting for Dr. Jellyfinger…moooooon riiiiver!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeBanzai

My Airman “Noon” limited edition in Paris. Side note: I really need to get that wart removed from the crystal.


----------



## Barge




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Techme




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## BoppinVinnieB

I've loved this Combat 6 since the day I bought it, but wasn't thrilled with the NATO strap it came on. I tried a couple of black leather straps but they never seemed right either. Then I tried this recently acquired blue-gray denim Miltat strap, and suddenly my Combat 6 came to life! Now I can give this watch the wrist time it deserves!


----------



## Sugman

Older pics, but this one, today...









...and this one, yesterday.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## willland

Sugman said:


> Older pics, but this one, today...


Love the GL0244 with it's field/diver watch hybrid thing but just could not get the "carbon fiber" strap to fit right. Replaced it with a Barton Silicone Elite.












Really like the vintage dial black PVD model of your bottom photo.

Bill


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Time4Watches

This guy...


----------



## beefeater

Glycine Airman Double Twelve actually back in the air


----------



## kam88

Great group you guys have here. Been lurking since I ordered this a few weeks ago and now I might need an Airman.


----------



## willland

@kam88,

Very nice. Been eying that GMT for a while.

Bill


----------



## willland

Rocking a new B&R Bands Honey Brown Horween Rally strap on my GL0326.


----------



## MikeBanzai

willland said:


> Rocking a new B&R Bands Honey Brown Horween Rally strap on my GL0326.
> View attachment 16794389
> View attachment 16794396
> View attachment 16794398


I like the watch, I like the strap, but to me, divers on leather are a functional mismatch.

That strap would be a much nicer pairing for a chronograph. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## willland

MikeBanzai said:


> I like the watch, I like the strap, but to me, divers on leather are a functional mismatch.
> 
> That strap would be a much nicer pairing for a chronograph. Just my personal opinion.


I am with you. My day to day strap is a Zuludiver Sailcloth Perforated which is fully waterproof for the submerging times. Just like to mix it up a bit with different colorways.


----------



## Sugman

Decided to add a little color with the red strap…


----------



## willland

Sugman said:


> Decided to add a little color with the red strap…
> View attachment 16795988
> 
> View attachment 16795980


Very nice. What brand/model strap is that?

I "settled" on the GL0244 when I got mine but the more I wear it and see it elsewhere the more I like it. Kind of a field watch/diver combo that checks multiple boxes.

Bill


----------



## MikeBanzai

Sugman said:


> Decided to add a little color with the red strap…
> View attachment 16795988
> 
> View attachment 16795980


That is a watch that would be awesome with a countdown bezel rather than an elapsed/dive bezel.


----------



## MikeBanzai

willland said:


> I am with you. My day to day strap is a Zuludiver Sailcloth Perforated which is fully waterproof for the submerging times. Just like to mix it up a bit with different colorways.
> 
> View attachment 16794518


I think that zuludiver is the perfect match for that watch.


----------



## jlocout

Just picked this up, love the size and how thin it is. Can’t wait till the patina sets in. gl0317


----------



## Relo60




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMote




----------



## SMote

SMote said:


> View attachment 16804164


So I just picked this up. I love the smaller size, to me looks more classic plus crowns usually dig into my hands. +4 first day, + 3 the second.


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## FL410

The new Combat Classic 36mm (even though it’s really 37mm)

















This thing is beautiful, but in the wrong light, legibility becomes non existent. Still the same great wearing case and bracelet as the last gen, which is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## LP49

1964


----------



## Simpleman1007

Love this one!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Simpleman1007

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Love the blue bezel!! Great look.


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## MikeBanzai

Glycine Airman GMT bronze.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## willland

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16846740


39mm?


----------



## Tjcdas

36mm


----------



## MikeBanzai

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16845536


I came so close to buying one of these. Just loved everything about it, then I saw one little detail that was a complete show-stopper:

The way the date window cuts off the 6. They should have just left the 6 off.


----------



## Braeroy63

My first Glycine just arrived. Very happy!


----------



## willland

Braeroy63 said:


> My first Glycine just arrived. Very happy!


Very nice. At the prices they sell for, this will not be your last.

Bill


----------



## Braeroy63

willland said:


> Very nice. At the prices they sell for, this will not be your last.
> 
> Bill


Aye, there's a few other models I've been eyeing up. The Combat 6 Moonphase in particular.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Andy-S




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## TedG954

1964


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## catsteeth

This morning


----------



## Tjcdas

PM Golden Eye


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## LP49




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## LP49




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## LP49




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Dallas1759

I


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## beanerds




----------



## Andy-S

New NATO's came in with bronze colored hardware from CNS's clearance. Pretty nice for sub $5:


----------



## catsteeth

Still with my latest


----------



## LP49




----------



## willland

GL0390 with new Ritche grey silicone strap and Dukstraps aged bronze buckle. Wanted a waterproof strap to match grey dial and I think I nailed it.


----------



## LP49

Old School


----------



## Braeroy63

My second Glycine arrived today. Very pleased with it.


----------



## catsteeth

Yesterdays. Still with my latest. I love a moonphase complication. The grey sunburst on this is actually quite subtle and refined. With the slight green tinge caused by the lume on the indices, it gives it a mint choc chip effect and is gorgeous. 
On an aftermarket bracelet.


----------



## catsteeth

Raider 🪖
I love the strong white hands and indices against the laquerish black of the dial. Beautiful


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Techme




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## willland

Wearing my Hurricane "Watch" in honor of Ian which is pounding my house with more to come in the AM.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## sanik




----------



## LP49




----------



## MikeBanzai

sanik said:


>


Love that one. What model?


----------



## sanik

MikeBanzai said:


> Love that one. What model?


GL0162, No1


----------



## MikeBanzai

sanik said:


> GL0162, No1


I like it because the date window doesn’t cut into the “6” on the dial. I’ve looked at a lot of Airman No 1s in recent years, and all of them do. But that one doesn’t, and if I saw one in the wild, I’d likely buy it.


----------



## Techme




----------



## Thunder1

And a Double 12 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Double 12..


----------



## Thunder1

And a Double 12 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Thunder1

A Double 12 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

For later this after 'Noon'/evening..


----------



## LP49




----------



## grumpymachinist

Thunder1 said:


> For later this after 'Noon'/evening..
> View attachment 16949748


That strap compliments the Noon very well, Thunder!


----------



## grumpymachinist

...and for tonight (after I realized I'd had the wrong date set all day):


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Chris76

A day late but the Airman Purist 24.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Airman...


----------



## Tjcdas

Playing with some straps and a bracelet with the golden eye.


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Thunder1

*Da Chief* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off 2-crown Tuesday w/ *Da Chief*...


----------



## magste

New arrival. My 1st Glycine. Really liking it, great value.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ *Da Chief*..


----------



## LP49




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ 39mm of green..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week of w/ a 'root beer' bronze GMT..


----------



## MikeBanzai

Thunder1 said:


> Starting my work week of w/ a 'root beer' bronze GMT..
> 
> View attachment 16970681


That bronze deserves some more wear. Looks a bit too shiny.


----------



## Thunder1

MikeBanzai said:


> That bronze deserves some more wear. Looks a bit too shiny.


Ha Ha..that's an old pic..I'll have to take a new pic and post it.. 😄


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Thunder1

A Combat Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Combat Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## opie

I picked up an Airman (GL0411) and i'm digging it


----------



## magste




----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

A Combat Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## sharpq

…


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Thunder1

A Vintage Combat Sub today for me..go 'boys!!..


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

A bit of bronze for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Thunder1

A Combat Sub for later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs..


----------



## FL410




----------



## Thunder1

A Combat Sub for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Thunder1

A 'Golden Eye' for later this afternoon/evening & for walking the dogs..


----------



## LP49




----------



## jhb




----------



## leidai5




----------



## LP49




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## x29Saab

Glycine combat 6 36mm


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Combat Chrono


----------



## jlocout

Finding that this glycine bronze gets most of the weekend time.


----------



## Thunder1

jlocout said:


> Finding that this glycine bronze gets most of the weekend time.
> View attachment 17012762


Easy to see why!!..


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## Cheep




----------



## LP49




----------



## willland

Grey bronze with new grey leather strap and bronze buckle.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Paxman

Bronze Combat Sub


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## TimeHasComeToday

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Sharp!


----------



## TedG954




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

TimeHasComeToday said:


> Sharp!


Thanks!


----------



## lotusguy2001

willland said:


> Grey bronze with new grey leather strap and bronze buckle.
> 
> View attachment 17026666
> View attachment 17026664


Really like this strap and buckle combo, care to share where you got it? I love the watch but the stock green strap is stiff and haven’t been able to find one I like much. Thanks


----------



## lotusguy2001

lotusguy2001 said:


> Really like this strap and buckle combo, care to share where you got it? I love the watch but the stock green strap is stiff and haven’t been able to find one I like much. Thanks


Here’s pretty much what I use, I like the elastic strap best even though it’s the same color way


----------



## Paxman

Combat Flieger/Field


----------



## pantagruel

Incursore.


----------



## LP49




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## mconlonx

Still this one...


----------



## acrolyu2

Combat 6 Classic 36mm


----------



## aquaoren




----------



## magste




----------



## Tolmia

Rainy day weather means it's time for the Glycine!


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## LP49

Old school


----------



## Thunder1

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 17059586


That strap is a good match for the watch!!..


----------



## Tjcdas

$4 bronze colored hardware from CNS.

Don't know why Gylcine though a crocodile green strap would work with the OD green dial on this watch.(not my photo)


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Thunder1

A Double 12 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Thunder1

A Double 12 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Double 12 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Relo60

Airman D12 on discontinued C.Ward rubber strap👍🏼


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ a Double 12..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ an Airman 'Noon'..


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my workweek off w/ the 2nd re-release of the Airman 'Noon'...


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ *Da Chief*..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71




----------



## gbyleveldt

Still running an ETA2824-2


----------



## FLG44




----------



## catsteeth

Earlier this afternoon


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## catsteeth

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17086586
> View attachment 17086587


Awesome watch. It was seeing one of those on a friend that made me buy the DC4 GMT and Base 22 GMT. I absolutely love them 👍🔥


----------



## Russ1965

catsteeth said:


> Awesome watch. It was seeing one of those on a friend that made me buy the DC4 GMT and Base 22 GMT. I absolutely love them 👍🔥


@TedG954 was my source of inspiration to pick this one.


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ *Da Chief*..


----------



## willland

GL0326 with B&R Horween Rally strap


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Not today, but not so long ago - Kas, Turkey


----------



## Thunder1

And *Da Chief* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A Glycine Sub for later this afternoon/evening..same watch, different lighting conditions..


----------



## LP49




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a GMT..


----------



## Thunder1

A Glycine Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Piggen

catsteeth said:


> Yesterdays. Still with my latest. I love a moonphase complication. The grey sunburst on this is actually quite subtle and refined. With the slight green tinge caused by the lume on the indices, it gives it a mint choc chip effect and is gorgeous.
> On an aftermarket bracelet.
> View attachment 16918642


Thanks for this great pic! I was on the fence of buying this watch, but your picture is the best I've seen and made me pull the trigger. I also made sure I got it with this logo because to me, it looks much better than the shiny wings.


----------



## jkingrph

SST 21 two tone


----------



## Techme




----------



## Thunder1

A 'Green Goblin' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Combat Chrono today....


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

A bit of blue & bronze for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Techme

Black and bronze again.


----------



## Thunder1

A bit of bronze & black for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Talktochad

Combat Sub 200 GL0087


----------



## Thunder1

A Vintage Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

Like this Horween strap better.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## magste




----------



## Thunder1

A bit of bronze & blue for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

And again, a bit of blue for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

A gob of green & bronze for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## FLG44




----------



## Kurt Behm

Thunder1 said:


> A Glycine Sub for later this afternoon/evening..same watch, different lighting conditions..
> View attachment 17090987
> 
> 
> View attachment 17090988


A Watch I Love...


----------



## Thunder1

Kurt Behm said:


> A Watch I Love...
> 
> View attachment 17114532


That's a fine one, as well!!..


----------



## ccie37569




----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## Piggen

Piggen said:


> Thanks for this great pic! I was on the fence of buying this watch, but your picture is the best I've seen and made me pull the trigger. I also made sure I got it with this logo because to me, it looks much better than the shiny wings.


So it turned out to be the winged logo version eventually. Probably should have checked with the seller, but since they were using photo's with the classic logo (no stock photo's) I assumed that would be the watch I would be receiving. I was a bit disappointed at first, but ultimately it doesn't matter that much and it's still a beautiful watch. I also negotiated a small refund, so it's all right. Mine also has a number engraved on the side, which I guess indicates a limited (final?) run. I'm childish enough to appreciate that mine is number 69... Since I didn't like the leather strap (stiff and dull) I got two perlon straps for it - grey and black, but I think lots of colors will work with this watch.


----------



## Hvydriver

This one.
View attachment 17125096
View attachment 17125096


----------



## Hvydriver




----------



## LP49




----------



## TedG954




----------



## catsteeth

The Big Military (Raider) for New Years Day


----------



## catsteeth

Piggen said:


> So it turned out to be the winged logo version eventually. Probably should have checked with the seller, but since they were using photo's with the classic logo (no stock photo's) I assumed that would be the watch I would be receiving. I was a bit disappointed at first, but ultimately it doesn't matter that much and it's still a beautiful watch. I also negotiated a small refund, so it's all right. Mine also has a number engraved on the side, which I guess indicates a limited (final?) run. I'm childish enough to appreciate that mine is number 69... Since I didn't like the leather strap (stiff and dull) I got two perlon straps for it - grey and black, but I think lots of colors will work with this watch.
> 
> View attachment 17125050
> View attachment 17125051


You're obviously a man of impeccable taste to pick such a beautiful watch 

I've had that same problem with the winged/Armani-alike logo turning up instead of the crown. As you say, it's no big deal. 
It's like CW logo's, I prefer the 'Chr Ward' over 'London'. But I'm not worried if 'christopher ward' turns up. Though I draw the line at the naughts and crosses icon.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Watch Hawk 71

Opps wrong spot.


----------



## catsteeth

Full 🌚 tomorrow ..... 🐺


----------



## Piggen

catsteeth said:


> Full 🌚 tomorrow ..... 🐺
> View attachment 17137831


Can confirm on mine 

That watch looks great on that bracelet, by the way - apart from having the superior logo . What bracelet is that? And you didn't bother with getting end pieces?


----------



## catsteeth

Piggen said:


> Can confirm on mine
> 
> That watch looks great on that bracelet, by the way - apart from having the superior logo . What bracelet is that? And you didn't bother with getting end pieces?


Thank you. Yeah I saw you'd got the Grey Moon phase mk1 👍

It's a Geckota. I can't remember what they call it. Looking at it though it'a President design of some sort.
I find it very hard to make aftermarket hollow end links look right. I prefer fitted solid EL's, but to be honest I also think the straight end link looks great too if you get the right match between case and bracelet.


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------

